# Diplomatic Immunity OOC: The Next Thread



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Here we go again!


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Woho! First reply (Just because)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm going to post some wise advice on the matter that I got from someone--



> If his slavery was that important  that he feels he needs to RP it, then he's in the wrong game.  Backgrounds are called backgrounds for a reason.  You're not saying that it's unimportant to the character, it's just not important that you need to RP it out, and are giving creative control to the player.



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 2, 2005)

Marking my place . . . _not like that !!!_
Ewww!


Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Perv


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to post some wise advice on the matter that I got from someone--




Thanks.  I'll comment on them later.  (I would rather talk about the previous post right now.)

If that’s truly the way you feel.  (Maybe you should read the thread that doesn’t exist anymore again as Kallithyia surely wasn’t ignoring the idea of friendship.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, that doesn't sound good (In fact, in all frankness it sounds a little bit snippy :\) because that isn't what I said.




I'm sorry RA misunderstood then. (As for the snippiness, I’m sorry again.  I apologize, and I hope you will do the same cause I feel you’ve snipped at me also.  Every "I don’t care" post has seemed snippy at me, and to me, and I don’t know why.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you've given away something else that caused a big problem when you admitted  supporting my earlier theory that you have an ulterior motive to cause problems with that Prelude.




Ulterior Motives?  WTF RA?  Do you really think I want to sabotage your game?    Considering how Kallithyia acted in the previous prologue that doesn't exists anymore I think it’s obvious that I’m not sabotaging your game, that I only want to RP my character.  (That’s all I’ve done in all my games, Molpe included, but now I wonder if you see her a saboteur also.  Do you?)

As for starting points, RA, I’ve stated from day one of this concept that I wanted her to be a woman without friends, who had killed her sister to the last woman via the arena, that she would have serious trust issues, AND that I wanted the game to start without her having any friends.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Want to know a secret?  Well I'll tell you:  If Kalli just keeps acting the bitch and refuses to do anything but hate, she won't be going on the adventure because it wouldn't make sense for her to go, so she'll just disappear after the Prelude.




Wow, RA, that's really snippy.  I surely don't deserve that.  Not as a player, and even more so as a friend.  (or so I had thought) 

Also this is where I sadly point out the prologue that never happened...  She was like a bitch for like two posts, RA. Two posts before she soften far quicker than I would have liked...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't want that to happen.  I hope you don't want that to happen either.  *I've been trying to help you here*.




RA, I really don't know what to say...  I would just scrap the character but that doesn't seem fair to the rest of the players, and well, truth be told, I feel way to tried to try to make another one so a new character isn't going to be the answer...

As for the advice from others:  They could very well be correct.  Honesty, RA, if you had said it would be like this, no IC time in slavery, back when character’s where being made I would have gone with a different concept.

Anyhow, instead of just leaving the thread on that note I'll ask you a question, or two, and I want an honest answers.

Do you think I'm trying to sabotage DT with Molpe?

Do I add anything to the DT game other than posts?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Could you SBLOCK that and take away my name?  I'll respond soon, but I wanted to say that as soon as I could.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Could you SBLOCK that and take away my name?  I'll respond soon, but I wanted to say that as soon as I could.




Done, sorry about the name.  (Let me know if I missed any.  I shouldn’t have as I did a find and replace function in word to be thorough.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> If that’s truly the way you feel. (Maybe you should read the thread that doesn’t exist anymore again as Kallithyia surely wasn’t ignoring the idea of friendship.)




Agreed. In fact, I had almost no problem at all with how she acted in the previous thread.  My previous post was almost entirely in response to your post about "Fine, then she refuses to see him at all."



> Ulterior Motives? WTF RA? Do you really think I want to sabotage your game?  Considering how Kallithyia acted in the previous prologue that doesn't exists anymore I think it’s obvious that I’m not sabotaging your game, that I only want to RP my character. (That’s all I’ve done in all my games, Molpe included, but now I wonder if you see her a saboteur also. Do you?)




Ulterior motives does not equal sabotage.  I don't think you were trying to sabotage anything, though I do think you were going after what you wanted rather than going after the 'natural response' that would arise from the thread.  I only got this belief when you told me that you preferred to misunderstand my posts because you like the result better.  Sabotage is a straw man argument, since I certainly don't think you are trying to sabotage anything, so of course Molpe is not either.



> I surely don't deserve that. Not as a player, and even more so as a friend. (or so I had thought)




I'm not trying to be snippy.  It's actually true, which is why it is frustrating.  I know what the actual adventure is, and it requires creating connections in the Prelude.



> Also this is where I sadly point out the prologue that never happened... She was like a bitch for like two posts, RA. Two posts before she soften far quicker than I would have liked...




WTF?!?  You deleted that thread?  I didn't want it deleted, only locked!  As for pointing that out, I totally agree.  I liked the way she was responding for the most part and thought it was good roleplaying.  Again, I wasn't referring to that thread, I was referring to your previous comment OOC (you know the one, where I said you were being snippy).



> I would just scrap the character but that doesn't seem fair to the rest of the players, and well, truth be told, I feel way to tried to try to make another one so a new character isn't going to be the answer...
> 
> As for the advice from others: They could very well be correct. Honesty, RA, if you had said it would be like this, no IC time in slavery, back when character’s where being made I would have gone with a different concept.




I agree that scrapping the character is a bad idea.  As for IC time in slavery--she'll still have that.



> Do I add anything to the DT game other than posts?




Yes you do.  You add an interesting perspective and good roleplaying.  I didn't quote the other question because I already answered it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS
[SBLOCK]


> Done, sorry about the name. (Let me know if I missed any. I shouldn’t have as I did a find and replace function in word to be thorough.)




Thanks 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]  







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> WTF?!?  You deleted that thread?  I didn't want it deleted, only locked!



I think this is right here highlights all of our recent problems...  We just don’t listen/hear/comprehend to each other anymore, I haven’t done anything with that thread including locking it like you asked. (I don't even remember reading that request.   )  

[I'm not trying to be snippy, just honest, and hopefully eye opening.  (Insert real name here in friendly manner  ) somewhere along the line we butted heads and we have been talking defensive even since.  (It wasn’t my fault)]

You know what?  Truthfully, it doesn't matter, we always have the option to wiping the slate clean and starting anew.

So why not do that here?  (Well real close I want to reply to this but only cause it does offer insight into a character.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for pointing that out, I totally agree.  I liked the way she was responding for the most part and thought it was good roleplaying.




I liked the roleplaying alot also except for the fight...  Truth be told, it was rather hard, if not impossible to not like Catullus, and I really didn't like how it dissolved into a fight at the end (even if it did lend itself closer to what I was looking for originally) and I think I can find some happiness in it starting over again but one thing...  

I sooooo hate you for pretty girl, the most beautiful thing that Kallithyia has seen in awhile, spreading coconut milk over my fierce Amazon.  (She’s not Molpe!    Don’t do things that while rile up her passion! Got me!    )

Honesty, I do like Catullus and if he shows that sort of compassion for Kallithyia consistently  I can see her finding a large amount of respect, admiration, and maybe jealousy towards the fiancée (She probably won’t even admit it to herself let alone him), in the future for him.

Oh anyhow reboot time:


			
				RA said:
			
		

> Catullus came in with coconuts, trying to be kind to Kalli, etc.  You choose how she reacts--I frankly don't care, but we _are_ going to abstract it away and we _are_ going to assume it and we are _not_ going to play it out.




(Wow, that still reads angry to me...  Sorry, for being suck a hassle.  )

Anyhow... How she'll react it you find it acceptable:
She refuses to talk to him, at least as much as she can get away with, and she ignores the coconuts.  (remember her words about the "kind ones" being worse?  She's going to keep herself closed to him and she's going to ignore the coconuts out of pride.)

Anyhow later in the night, when she's alone, she does breakdown and enjoys the coconuts like any true Palmaid would.  (You can only ignore whom you truly are for so long.)

So, they are not friends, I doubt they talked much about themselves (including Catullus fiancée but you tell me yay or nay on that one), the coconuts did gain Catullus alot (Its not something she gets very often) but Kallithyia still expects the worse and doesn't trust him.  

So let me know,
Adam/BS

PS the other prologue thread?  I hope you don't see it as a total waste of time, I learned alot about my character from it even if it never did happen (It's like a really good episode of Star Trek: TNG!  ) and I hope you did too.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

FYI, Vasha swaped out a spell I've been meaining too for a while (In her memorised ones, not a chosen spell.)  Calm animals doesn't seem quite as usefull at the moment


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> I think this is right here highlights all of our recent problems... We just don’t listen/hear/comprehend to each other anymore, I haven’t done anything with that thread including locking it like you asked. (I don't even remember reading that request.  )




Hmm, I think you are absolutely right about that.



> hard, if not impossible to not like Catullus, and I really didn't like how it dissolved into a fight at the end (even if it did lend itself closer to what I was looking for originally) and I think I can find some happiness in it starting over again but one thing...
> 
> I sooooo hate you for pretty girl, the most beautiful thing that Kallithyia has seen in awhile, spreading coconut milk over my fierce Amazon. (She’s not Molpe!  Don’t do things that while rile up her passion! Got me!    )
> 
> Honesty, I do like Catullus and if he shows that sort of compassion for Kallithyia consistently I can see her finding a large amount of respect, admiration, and maybe jealousy towards the fiancée (She probably won’t even admit it to herself let alone him), in the future for him.




Frankly, I agree with you again, pretty much completely (even to the part about her not being Molpe, I totally agree).  It seems like my saying that we aren't using it has upset you, and perhaps it is a needless waste of some of the material, so let's make a compromise:  We can keep it in the background that it happened exactly as it happened in that thread except that around the time with the coconuts, maybe Kalli was still a bit uncomfortable to have him touching her, so she told Catullus that and he told her kindly that he understood and so he pierced the coconuts for her and gave them to her so that she could use them herself, leaving her alone with the promise of deliverance.  This cuts out the whole 'pretty girl' bit as well as the fight, and I like it a lot for a Prelude.  How does that sound? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, Vasha swaped out a spell I've been meaining too for a while (In her memorised ones, not a chosen spell.)  Calm animals doesn't seem quite as usefull at the moment



 Sure, thanks for letting me know, Bront


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think you are absolutely right about that.




I still haven't looked the thread yet. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How does that sound?



 It's interesting...  (We would keep the first 30 posts by my count and I would have to edit 31...  Which leave me wanting to finish it with the new ending.  One I suspect is two replies away.) 

So I think we should just do the “stubborn/proud not talking to you scum but I’m going to enjoy your coconuts when no one is looking and wonder if you’re a ‘nice one’ or something I’ve never encountered before” summary that I just suggested. (I'm leaning this way mostly for the other players.) 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> It's interesting... (We would keep the first 30 posts by my count and I would have to edit 31... Which leave me wanting to finish it with the new ending.  One I suspect is two replies away.)



Oh, no.  I don't want you to have to edit anything.  You don't have to go in and change any posts.  Let's just go with the idea I had, though, since I think it seems more natural, particularly since it flows well from what we got when we were actually roleplaying it out (before the misunderstanding part or the part you don't like), and the way I've suggested will work better for both the story and the other players   Is that cool with you?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is that cool with you?




Actually all I need is for you to say its okay to delete the posts... and 31 and on will be gone.

Truth be told, we've already started in this thread (no big deal) and I know the players know this as well...  I would none of them know of the issues we had.  (They might notice alot of posts gone but at least the thread is the same...)

I guess that's a silly idea...  isn't it?

We needn't add any posts to it.  I'm done if you’re done.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
If it would make you feel better about what we're doing to remove those posts so that it would be easier to flow from that to what we've been talking about here and then again to the next part, go for it   Otherwise, I'm cool with keeping it the same and we can just know in our heads that those posts are where we stop paying attention (hey, keeps up our postcounts, right ).  By the way, now that I looked, I think that for our little exercise, we should keep it up to post 37 before we add in the new changed stuff (though we won't add any new posts, of course) that we discussed here 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA:[sblock] I cannot quote and SBlock tonight so I'll just SBlock for now...  Keeping to 36 (you just want him to mention his fiancée.  ) and me giving a quick edit/repost of 37 saying she would manage on her own without offering any other question (to carry the conversation on farther) would probably work just awesomely.

You could even post his departure if you wanted too.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
If she said something like:

“I’m sorry, Catullus,” Kallithyia said frankly, more than a little surprised that she offered an apology at all, “but I’ve never had a reason to trust a man before, nor did I ever think I would even consider letting a man touch me… Frankly I wish your sister had came with you but she did not and the coconuts tempt and call to me…But no, I can't...I can't bring myself to let a man touch me like that...I don't even really know why I'm apologizing at all.”

And then he said something like:

"I understand Kallithyia.  It is the way of your people, and you must do as you feel right so that you stay strong.  Let me at least crack these open for you, since it will be hard to do with those chains, and then you will do the best you can with them yourself.  Don't worry, Kallithyia.  You are very brave woman, and I know you will pull through.  I'll leave you alone now, but I will see you again soon."

That would work well.  

I am not , however, making any more posts to the Prelude, since we're going to assume it instead of actually post it, remember 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA[sblock]Sure no problem.   No more new posts works for me.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
So are we good with this, then? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Yeah.  I beleive we are.  What do you think?  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA [sblock]Sorry got to run, didn't even read your newest OOC post, I’ve lost power once and I suspect I could do it again. (Thunderstorm.)  Just to make sure we’re on the same page you don’t mind me stealing an OOC post and tossing it up with your above OOC post do you?  I do like my closure but I respect you enough to ask before just doing it.  I hope you will not mind if I do so and I hope you realize it would mean much to me to do so.  ) [/sblock]

Nighty night!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]







> Just to make sure we’re on the same page you don’t mind me stealing an OOC post and tossing it up with your above OOC post do you? I do like my closure but I respect you enough to ask before just doing it. I hope you will not mind if I do so and I hope you realize it would mean much to me to do so.



Wait, so what you're planning is to yoink that answer I wrote in the OOC post and post it in the IC thread before locking it?  Oh absolutely.  Sure, you can do that, as long as you understand the point is that that thread is no longer an official prelude--it is a locked thread that we aren't using anymore that can help act as a model for the backstory since you want to have one.  As long as you understand that, then we're on the same page 
[/SBLOCK] 

G'night!


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Night BS


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Guessing you went to bed.  I am too in a bit, got to fly out early in the afternoon, which would have sucked if I had been working, so they let me out a bit early.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, so what you're planning is to yoink that answer I wrote in the OOC post and post it in the IC thread before locking it?  Oh absolutely.




Yup, that's the plan. 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, you can do that, as long as you understand the point is that that thread is no longer an official prelude--it is a locked thread that we aren't using anymore that can help act as a model for the backstory since you want to have one.  As long as you understand that, then we're on the same page




Right, no one got individual preludes cause you said you were not going to do them so I should lock it up when I'm done inserting the post but if I needed to know rather or not something happened then I have something to look at.

Sound about right?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]







> Right, no one got individual preludes cause you said you were not going to do them so I should lock it up when I'm done inserting the post but if I needed to know rather or not something happened then I have something to look at.
> 
> Sound about right?




Almost, but not quite.  It cannot be considered a definitive source for what happened because it isn't an official prelude.  You can use it to get the general sense or even to consider a version of exactly what happened unless it is ever contradicted later.  Consider it to be like fan fiction that was written by a fan who had already read the official prelude and wanted to go backwards to add in more things 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA [sblock]Then I honesty don't know why we have kept it around...  If it’s not official, and I get to choose my character's reaction, then I won't her more standoffish, that she ignore Catullus for the most part, and didn’t open up to him.  (He wouldn’t know of her being a slave of the Narlse and unless you say otherwise she wouldn’t know he was a fiancée.)

I don’t want to have a thread around that I can draw false conclusions or have it wrongly influencing my character.

Make sense? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Well, it would be a good influence, since it will be more or less very similar to the gist of what happened unless I said otherwise.  Maybe it is better to think of it as one of those Star Wars books that are supposed to be more or less accurate but Lucas reserves the right to ignore in the end if he likes (Those exist, right?  Was that a good analogy?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [sblock]No, RA, that’s a perfect analogy.  Your Lucas and I’m not, nor am I a mind reader so I cannot look at that thread and decide what you would keep and what you would dismiss.  All I can really do with any accuracy is to assume it all happened, and just like it was written, or ignore it. (Cause the less that was “spoken” the better)

If you don’t want to bless all that remains of it, and it’s your choice, then I want to go with something simpler.  She was standoffish, wouldn’t really talk to him, and surely didn’t open up to him...

Make sense? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Right, so since I'm Lucas, you can assume it is pretty much all right until I decide otherwise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Right, and assumption is the mother of all ups.  I’ve got no desire to play in a game with that stipulation, RA.  

If I’m coming off as snippy I do apologize.  I’m just trying to be honest.  

You said you didn’t care how my character responded to Catullus’ trying to befriend her.  I want her to be standoffish, to ignore him, and not to have opened up to him…  Now do I get that option or not? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
BS, assumption is the point of this exercise.  Now, I thought we agreed that we would use that thread as an outline, and I think she did try to be standoffish there but she finally opened up to him because he's a really nice guy. 

So anyway, we're going to go with the assumption that the other thread is correct, okay?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [sblock] 







			
				RA said:
			
		

> So anyway, we're going to go with the assumption that the other thread is correct, okay?




Are you telling me you’re assigning my character’s actions and feelings??     (Because that’s what I’m assuming at this point, along with the fact that you really do care about how my character responds and not the “I don’t care” you gave me earlier, and I really, really, hope that’s not the case.)

The way I see it we have a few options here RA:

1) You unofficial sign off on the meeting going as the prologue went.  I’m not going to do this assumption game where it can be changed at a later date with out me having some sort of say so in it. [Now, if it needs to be changed we should both be able to sign off on the change with little issue as it seems fair to me.]

2) You let me give you how the meeting went as you offered me last night.  

3) We think of something else…  



			
				RA said:
			
		

> Now, I thought we agreed that we would use that thread as an outline, and I think she did try to be standoffish there but she finally opened up to him because he's a really nice guy.




Actually, I think you offered that last night cause you thought I wanted to use the thread we had been using.  As it stood I was interested but as it looks right now (minus option number 1) I'm not interested in using that thread as an outline. 

Anyhow, the game is about to come on.   I'll be back in four hours or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> (Because that’s what I’m assuming at this point, along with the fact that you really do care about how my character responds and not the “I don’t care” you gave me earlier, and I really, really, hope that’s not the case.)




You're right--I do care again.  I managed to bring myself to care again.  But if you don't stop complaining and making my life difficult, that could fall apart at any time, so please let's just play.



> I’m not going to do this assumption game where it can be changed at a later date with out me having some sort of say so in it. [Now, if it needs to be changed we should both be able to sign off on the change with little issue as it seems fair to me.]




I think we've finally found your fundamental problem as a player and the one that is causing all the problems.  I'm the GM.  If I wanted to throw the Tarrasque into an encounter or just say that a character gets poisoned by a DC 56 Fortitude save or die poison, I can.  I don't do that, though, because I am not out to get you.  You will have to trust me to use my GM powers fairly to make something that is fun for everyone, and in turn I will try to do so.  If you have an opinion on something, you can tell me, and I will listen to what you say, but ultimately I can say 'No' and I can do whatever I want.  That's how the game works, and I think you are the only person who doesn't agree.  Ask any of the other players in any of the games, and I am confident that they would agree with me.  Additionally, I think that once we solve this problem, we will be able to play in all the games from here on out without any more of these problems because it seems like it is some variation of this that causes every problem so far.


So to get back to the point, I'm not going to sign off on anything.  However, when you assume for me, you will trust me not to wantonly go around changing things and in turn I will exercise my power as GM fairly.  It is the covenant between every player and every GM.  Furthermore, when I do make a decision that goes against what you would like, it is not because I am out to get you--I always have a good reason for any decision I make, and you will have to trust me to have those good reasons.  If you can't trust me to be your GM, then there's not much I can do.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [sblock]That’s right, you’re the GM and I agree with everything you say in this last post but please note that at no point in this last post where you assigning my PC actions/feelings/etc. and in the previous post you were.  I see editing my character's background no diffrently than the above examples. (If you edit an encounter after the fact than you edit my character.)

So is option 1 or 2 going to work for you mister GM? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
If I edit the encounter after the fact, I'm not going to throw in something silly like "Kalli decides to renounce her Amazon ways and become a baker" that changes your character at random.  It would be mostly for something like if I wanted to give your character extra information that wasn't in that thread to help out the party or something, though frankly, I could do the other thing too as the GM if I wanted, but I won't because I consider it to be an abuse of the powers of the GM.  Where you say 







> [Now, if it needs to be changed we should both be able to sign off on the change with little issue as it seems fair to me.]



that is where you aren't acknowledging the way it works--I don't need you to sign off on any changes.  I'm a nice guy, so I might ask for your opinion first, but I don't have to because by entering your character into the game, she has become a part of my world.  In Destiny's Tears and Shards of Memory, I've made some changes and decisions to many of the characters' backgrounds, and I can do it here too.  As an example:  Your background states that Kalli killed all of her sisters.  I could easily say that she thought she killed them all, but one of them survived the fight and is still out there, all alone now.  Will I do that?  Probably not.  But I could.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

RA: [sblock] And, frankly, RA that wouldn’t bother me…  It doesn’t effect how my character should have been RP up to that point.  It doesn’t mean I was RP her wrong the whole time, which,. quite frankly, some changes could mean that… (That's what I'm trying to avoid.)

Anyhow, let’s just play, this grows so tedious I don’t have the words for it other than “not fun” and if one of the things I’m suppose to assume is effected somewhere down the road we can talk about it then…  (And I'm not sure your really understanding my worry here as I think your just auguring defensively again.)

Besides that I have your email address I’ll just send an email if I’m not sure if Kalli is responding correctly and you have my address so you do the same…
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Anyhow, let’s just play, this grows so tedious I don’t have the words for it other than “not fun”…




Whew, thank you.  I wholeheartedly agree!



> (And I'm not sure your really understanding my worry here as I think your just auguring defensively again.)




You think that _I'm_ the one arguing defensively? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Diplomatic Immunity people!  We're going to lock the old Prelude thread and start a new one with everyone on the ship as originally planned.  See you soon in the IC Thread 

(Note, this message applies for Unleashed, BS, and Kohbiel)


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

If I don't catch my entrance later, just send me an e-mail.

I expect with those three, I'll show up in the 2nd or 3rd thread.   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> If I don't catch my entrance later, just send me an e-mail.
> 
> I expect with those three, I'll show up in the 2nd or 3rd thread.
> 
> Keia



 Ferris can either have his own Prelude or else I could just send a bit of info via e-mail and you can start in the Act I thread after everyone meets


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ferris can either have his own Prelude or else I could just send a bit of info via e-mail and you can start in the Act I thread after everyone meets




Whatever works best for you.  I've got a good frame of mind for Ferris, so whatever you put in for recent events I can handle. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Whatever works best for you.  I've got a good frame of mind for Ferris, so whatever you put in for recent events I can handle.
> 
> Keia



 Okay, cool, well in that case we can probably do with a Prelude--thanks Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You think that _I'm_ the one arguing defensively?




Sadly, RA, yes I really do think that.    All I’ve asked this whole time was for my character to be able to think that she has no friends when this game starts and your pounding your chest mightily saying you’re the ole mighty DM and you can drop Tarrasque and poisons with a DC of 56 upon us if you wanted too.

It’s struck me as being rather excessive…  but anyhow I answered your question honesty lets just leave it at that, okay?  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (Note, this message applies for Unleashed, BS, and Kohbiel)




Ah, I got the old thread locked…  I cannot find this new thread you speak of though. :/

Keia, four pages at least.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

SBLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Why bother...it's only to block what happening from you, and I think you can ignore that...if you want to talk to yourself though feel free to SBLOCK.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> SBLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!



 Read your sig


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Read your sig




I have a signature?   (I turned them off months ago so I cannot comment on how out of date yours is anymore.  )

RA: [sblock]Kalli doesn't have the high language only the vulgar common version...  How close are they? [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> SBLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!



Ouch!   

Carefull where you throw those things.  They're sharp.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
They're pretty close, but far enough to make it very very difficult to understand.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're pretty close, but far enough to make it very very difficult to understand.



RA: [sblock]It’s okay; she’ll probably play dumb for awhile anyhow.  [/sblock]

Hey are we to sblock languages in this game?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]
> RA: [sblock]It’s okay; she’ll probably play dumb for awhile anyhow.  [/sblock]
> 
> Hey are we to sblock languages in this game?



 Yeah, we will be doing that, I think, once everyone meets together 

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hey, that's cool 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm happy to go and edit the ones we're doing now too if you want...so are we speaking High or Vulgar Praetorian?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm happy to go and edit the ones we're doing now too if you want...so are we speaking High or Vulgar Praetorian?



 Probably High, since Tiberius is a High Praetor


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably High, since Tiberius is a High Praetor




Well I was just wondering if I had to talk Vulgar for Catullus' sake...so shall we start the SBLOCKing now or wait until later?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I was just wondering if I had to talk Vulgar for Catullus' sake...so shall we start the SBLOCKing now or wait until later?



 Either way is fine with me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably High, since Tiberius is a High Praetor



Wouldn’t only the nobles understand/speak such a language or is it possible for anyone to learn it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wouldn’t only the nobles understand/speak such a language or is it possible for anyone to learn it?



 High Praetorian is mainly spoken by the nobles and never by the merest commoners.  Catullus is in more of the middle class merchant position, though, where he's gotta know both to deal with everyone.  Even some commoners and slaves will learn it so they can understand it, though it is considered filthy for those dirty commoners to speak it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Either way is fine with me




Okay SBLOCKing away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> High Praetorian is mainly spoken by the nobles and never by the merest commoners.  Catullus is in more of the middle class merchant position, though, where he's gotta know both to deal with everyone.  Even some commoners and slaves will learn it so they can understand it, though it is considered filthy for those dirty commoners to speak it.



Cool, I had no idea.  Is there any issues if I swap one rank of Escape Artist for another language?  (Picking up High Praetorian) [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay SBLOCKing away.



Sometimes I really hate myself and this is one of those times…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, no issues--oh wait, except that Speak Language isn't an Amazon class skill so its two skill points (and that's a mistake I deserve for using all but on their skill list--it's right next to Spellcraft)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, no issues--oh wait, except that Speak Language isn't an Amazon class skill so its two skill points (and that's a mistake I deserve for using all but on their skill list--it's right next to Spellcraft)





Oh is it?  Well I guess in that case I need to redo her languages…  Hmm.  I guess she knows:
Conasan, Vaelysh, and Nibelangan (The first three languages she probably would have been exposed too.)

And her three skill points I had stolen already for languages will go back to Escape Artist.   (I'm not going to spend 2 skill points a langauge for a character already suffering from a lack of skill points.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
My bad--I always miss that skill thanks to the fact that it wasn't on the skill list back in 3.0 :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

RA: [sblock]No issue.  It probably just means that Kalli cannot speak with anyone else in the group now. :| 

How does the feat improve grapple work with the escape artist skill?  (If it’s pointless I'll probably use those three/four skill points for her hide and move silently skills.)[/sblock]

Anyhow, nighty night all.  I cannot even get ENworld to load right now.  (RA replied to my reply long before I ever saw I had posted.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Improved Grapple is only used for grapple checks, and you do indeed substitute the Escape Artist check for Grapple, so unfortunately they don't work together.  Hide and Move Silently are neat skills to have   Oh, and if she ever wants to take a level in Nymph, she gets tons of skill points with Speak Language as a class skill, plus more 
[/SBLOCK]

G'night BS, hope you get it working soon


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

It’s gotten slightly better…  Weird.  It’s not me.  Other websites move just as quick as normal. (I reconnected anyhow but that didn’t help any.)

RA: [sblock] Nope, not taking any nymph levels with Kalli.  In fact her next two levels will be Amazon.  Did I assume right that gladiator doesn’t have Speak Language as a class skill either?  

(By the book only the Bard has it as a class skill so I have a feeling that alot of the classes and PC built for other games have to many languages now. Are you sure this is something you don’t want to house rule?)[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyhow.   Nighty Night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

That is pretty weird, could it have been the update?
[SBLOCK=BS]
You're right about Gladiator.  Don't worry about the other classes--There's very few that I defined as 'Everything but' (just three), and I checked all of them--and only Amazon had the typo.  So since nobody else is an Amazon, there's no one with the wrong number of skill points, although it was good to point that out so I could check.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sometimes I really hate myself and this is one of those times…




Don't worry...now you can SBLOCK with the rest of us Post for Kalli.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

RA: maybe.  It’s was old sever slow/or I’m downloading a file slow and it’s usually faster than that.  (It's better this morning at least)

RA: [sblock]Okay...  Looks like I'll have to adjust Slagg also. :/  (and here I was hoping not to have a game with sblocks and now I have two new games were I won’t be able to read most of the posts.  Ohhhh fun.  ) [/sblock]



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't worry...now you can SBLOCK with the rest of us Post for Kalli.




Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Slagg's not an Amazon, so it's not my fault if you gave him languages for one skill point--what made you think he had that as a class skill? (just wondering)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Honesty, I don’t think I ever realized that it was a class skill for anyone…  I rarely add languages past my basic bonus languages and it seems like a rather silly rule.  The only way to play a master linguist would be with a bard and there are other classes where I think the PC are on a whole more intelligent.  

7th level Human Bard with 4 Int could speak: 11 languages (figure common but no other native dialog, 0 bonus languages, 10 class skills)

7th level Human Wizard with an Int of 18 could speak: 10 languages. (figure common but no other native dialog, 4 bonus languages, 5 class skills)

Just seems wrong to me. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Actually, the Bard could speak 41 languages (0 in 3.0 when that was too low of an Int to speak a language), and the Wizard can speak 41 also.  You happened to pick an example where they would have exactly the same number 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, the Bard could speak 41 languages (0 in 3.0 when that was too low of an Int to speak a language), and the Wizard can speak 41 also.  You happened to pick an example where they would have exactly the same number




Could you explain your math RA?  That’s way more than they get as a bonus language and it is a skill so it hits level limits. (Class =lvl +3; cross class = (lvl +3) /2) 

And why must you always beeping laugh at me when we are discussing the rules?     I don't really find it all that funny. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, I wasn't laughing at you or at your ideas, I just found it really ironic because of all the possible situations in the world, you picked one where they have exactly the same number.  As to your confusion, check on page 82 of the Player's Handbook under Speak Language where it says "Instead of buying a rank in it, you choose a new language that you can speak."  It isn't bound by rank limits because you never get ranks in it, so the only difference for class and cross-class is the cost.  Frankly, in 3.0, everybody had to pay 2 skill points per language, so you're getting a really really good deal if you manage to get it for one 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

RA: [sblock]I guess so... Yay, you’re right and I am, yet again, an idiot. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Naw, that's not true.  I would have thought the same as you if I hadn't known the language rules from 3.0 on which the new ones were based--it is very very confusing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> Oh, I wasn't laughing at you or at your ideas, I just found it really ironic because of all the possible situations in the world, you picked one where they have exactly the same number.  As to your confusion, check on page 82 of the Player's Handbook under Speak Language where it says "Instead of buying a rank in it, you choose a new language that you can speak."  It isn't bound by rank limits because you never get ranks in it, so the only difference for class and cross-class is the cost.  Frankly, in 3.0, everybody had to pay 2 skill points per language, so you're getting a really really good deal if you manage to get it for one
> [/SBLOCK]



 RA: [sblock]Needless to say but I don’t agree with them and it makes the lack of a common language even more detrimental to Molpe’s powers.

Oh well at least it will keep my posting IC in this game and in plague... [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Don't worry, Molpe still gets it for a single skill point 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Oh well what'cha going to do? (regarding lanaguges)  It's all minor.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, I agree.  Nothing to get worried about 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Just so you know, Bront, I feel sorry for Vasha, really I do :\


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Sure ya do 

Yeah, it had to happen, and I sort of suspected it might, but she is who she is, and in a way, she has no one to blame but herself.

Apparently her and Men don't mix safely for the men.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure ya do
> 
> Yeah, it had to happen, and I sort of suspected it might, but she is who she is, and in a way, she has no one to blame but herself.
> 
> Apparently her and Men don't mix safely for the men.



 Apparently so     But yeah, that was what was going to happen...I mean, what else is a woman who has promised to make you suffer going to do?


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

I wonder what they'll do with her though   

This may allow you to end things though, a bit more readily if needed, so probably a good, though sad, twist.  Depends on how long the other Preface takes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I wonder what they'll do with her though
> 
> This may allow you to end things though, a bit more readily if needed, so probably a good, though sad, twist.  Depends on how long the other Preface takes.



 What they'll do with whom?


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What they'll do with whom?



Vrymiin (which sounds way too much like Vermin btw)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vrymiin (which sounds way too much like Vermin btw)



 Oh, that.  It'll become apparent soon enough 

Yup, it's a very trust-inspiring name, that must be why Vasha trusted her so much


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Email sent!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Email sent!
> 
> Keia



 And replied


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Got it - thanks.  Just wanted to make certain.   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Got it - thanks.  Just wanted to make certain.




Don't worry we're still on page one you haven't missed it yet. 

RA: [sblock]Gyaros.  Home planet of the Praetorians and the planet I thought we where on.  Which makes me wonder what planet they did start on…  So which was it?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Kalli and friends started on Gyaros
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Got it - thanks.  Just wanted to make certain.
> 
> Keia



 No worries


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, I understand your question now--Catullus was saying he couldn't get fresh coconuts easily because the planet where they all were (Gyaros) didn't have any, so he got them from Arborea.  So she was actually asking about Arborea, right?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

That'd be right Rystil, you come back and BS goes away.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That'd be right Rystil, you come back and BS goes away.



 I scared him away 

My list of fast posters says that you and I are the only ones online right now...Hmm, I think I'll do homework


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds like a plan...off you go then.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, that.  It'll become apparent soon enough
> 
> Yup, it's a very trust-inspiring name, that must be why Vasha trusted her so much



She'll be supprised when she gets a note from Vasha saying "It was worth it to set you free"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> She'll be supprised when she gets a note from Vasha saying "It was worth it to set you free"



 No, she'll just smile and show that note to Zythryd, and it will break his heart.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So she was actually asking about Arborea, right?




Yeah, I screwed the pooch on that one…   There should be a law about wives yapping in your ear when you’re trying to post.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, she'll just smile and show that note to Zythryd, and it will break his heart.



Ugh, she is twisted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
No worries--I figured it out 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugh, she is twisted.



 Yup, she's not the kind of person you'd want to have as a former girlfriend--even a teary-eyed girl who spouts out random prophecies is better


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, she's not the kind of person you'd want to have as a former girlfriend--even a teary-eyed girl who spouts out random prophecies is better



I'm sure there's a reference I'm missing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries--I figured it out




Wow, it’s pretty amazing that you knew my wife was to blame…   [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's a reference I'm missing.




Yes, it's a reference to Zaeryn...I threw Rystil an ex-girlfriend twist in the prologue before we left the Altanian homeworld, and he ended up having her spout a prophecy at Zaeryn and Valyssa while they were having lunch.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a reference to Zaeryn...I threw Rystil an ex-girlfriend twist in the prologue before we left the Altanian homeworld, and he ended up having her spout a prophecy at Zaeryn and Valyssa while they were having lunch.



I guess that's better than turning you two in to be killed or sold into slavery, or perhaps experimented on.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess that's better than turning you two in to be killed or sold into slavery, or perhaps experimented on.




Well it wasn't exactly a flattering prophecy.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it wasn't exactly a flattering prophecy.



So, has RA appologized for doing something to your character IC yet?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, has RA appologized for doing something to your character IC yet?




Not that I can think of.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, has RA appologized for doing something to your character IC yet?



Yes, he has.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Nighty night all.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Goodnight BS!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty night all.



 G'night BS


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess I should sleep soon.  Either that, or find a way to move my cat off the keyboard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess I should sleep soon.  Either that, or find a way to move my cat off the keyboard.



 That's pretty funny--how'd you manage to type then?


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny--how'd you manage to type then?



I'm bigger than her, and she's a fairly good typist


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

BTW, should I be worried that I've not had over 10 posts where the main point was part of a conversation with my dog?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, should I be worried that I've not had over 10 posts where the main point was part of a conversation with my dog?



 Maybe   I know people in real life who spend a much greater percentage than even that talking to their dumb ol' dog


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe   I know people in real life who spend a much greater percentage than even that talking to their dumb ol' dog



I don't think many of them think they talk back


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Either that, or find a way to move my cat off the keyboard.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, should I be worried that I've not had over 10 posts where the main point was part of a conversation with my dog?



I think your cat is fighting for attention with your character’s dog…


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think your cat is fighting for attention with your character’s dog…



Could be, but I think she just wanted me to let her out.  Night now she's sleeping on a pile of papers on my desk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Regarding Kallithyia’s languages…  How many of her skill points in diplomacy do you think I could remove but still be honest to the concept that the Vaelyne ambassador had given her personally training in diplomacy?  She has a +14 right now…  I was thinking of stealing 4 skill points (two languages) and leaving them unspent till sometime later.  (Like I did with Molpe.)

Also would you even approve the above? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I think that would definitely be fair, as +10 is still pretty darn good for Diplomacy for an Amazon (it even seems somewhat more realistic--she isn't as diplomatic as a trained diplomat, but she's still outstanding).  I'm cool with leaving skill points unspent as long as they are spent based on current state (which is to say, if Kalli takes a level in some class that has Speak Language as a class skill, she couldn't spend the points then to get languages for cheaper), but it looks like that is what you plan to do anyways, so that's cool with me 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm cool with leaving skill points unspent as long as they are spent based on current state (which is to say, if Kalli takes a level in some class that has Speak Language as a class skill, she couldn't spend the points then to get languages for cheaper), but it looks like that is what you plan to do anyways, so that's cool with me




Cool, and no I hadn't even thought about doing something like that.  I have her next two levels planed already, feats included, ability bonus, and even the general use of skill points already planned out and while I will mourn the loss of two skill points there relatively minor all things considered. 

I cannot wait till we hit level 5 as it will be then that she will be as I originally saw her. 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey.  Looks like you have a good vision there for your character then 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Yeah, I got in the habit of looking at my character only at the starting level without a whole lot of thought towards future advancement, I didn’t level in a PbP game for a darn long time, so I’ve been trying to correct that of late.

Anyhow, regarding languages I just don’t want what happened in DT, where the Mojiin players were truly separated from the rest of us, to happen to Kallithyia.  Plus, I’m sure the others players would like to see less SBlocks too. 

Anyhow, I see her taking:
Eldish (I imagine she’s been exposed to it but doesn’t realize its importance but that she will soon.)
Praetorian (probably vulgar but if she gets the chance to learn high she’ll take it.  Mostly cause she knows how much it will ruffle feathers.)

Oh is Catullus going to answer her question? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, that's a good thought.  Sounds like a good plan.

As for that question, I thought it was for Tiberius, but I answered it now 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, that's a good thought.  Sounds like a good plan.




Cool. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for that question, I thought it was for Tiberius, but I answered it now



Truth be told Tiberius is only present in Kallithyia's opinion, she's far more at ease talking to Catullus.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

Oops... RA...  I edited you above post instead of replying anew.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops... RA...  I edited you above post instead of replying anew.



 No worries


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

I don’t always wait for the page to fully load before replying and I hit edit instead of reply… 

Oh well, at least it wasn't an IC post.   (Though I always use new reply for it.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

RA

I'll send you an e-mail, but this Vasha thing paralells an RL encounter I've had today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA
> 
> I'll send you an e-mail, but this Vasha thing paralells an RL encounter I've had today.



 Really?  Evil girlfriend?


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Fortunately no


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fortunately no



 Well, that's good


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, that's good



And my ex doesn't spout prophacy at me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And my ex doesn't spout prophacy at me.



 That could be good or bad, depending on if she could have been spouting off tomorrow's lotto numbers


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

And it's happened again, refreshing in the hope there's something to post to...well at least I caught a bit of the story...I still can't be blamed for reading unSBLOCKed posts can I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And it's happened again, refreshing in the hope there's something to post to...well at least I caught a bit of the story...I still can't be blamed for reading unSBLOCKed posts can I?



 I always do that refreshing thing, but it usually doesn't work


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I always do that refreshing thing, but it usually doesn't work




I've actually left a message outside of SBLOCKs today, due to not nesting properly...lucky no-one else was on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've actually left a message outside of SBLOCKs today, due to not nesting properly...lucky no-one else was on.



 Or so you thought. 

Why is Unleashed so quite in the DI IC thread?  (I feel like I have to solo games going on right now with RA.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or so you thought.
> 
> Why is Unleashed so quite in the DI IC thread?  (I feel like I have to solo games going on right now with RA.  )



 He's doing some research right now


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or so you thought.
> 
> Why is Unleashed so quite in the DI IC thread?  (I feel like I have to solo games going on right now with RA.  )




I have you in my buddy list so I know when you're around ...but I mean people who weren't supposed to read it.  

Well Tiberius isn't coming back in with Kalli as he just didn't see a point, so what else is ther for him to do...he has no companion to spend time with in this game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I have you in my buddy list so I know when you're around ...




I can always go ninja vanish... 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Tiberius isn't coming back in with Kalli as he just didn't see a point, so what else is ther for him to do...he has no companion to spend time with in this game.




Well that is good news as Kalli will not have to go out of her way to ignore him anymore.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

And you though you'd never get to post...but in reality it's me who's stuck doing nothing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And you though you'd never get to post...but in reality it's me who's stuck doing nothing.



 Actually it was RA who said I would never get to post…  I simply said I could always find something to post about. 

Nighty night, all.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Goodnight BS!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Nighty night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty night.



 G'night.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

You know I can read those messages, but they won't attract Tiberius' attention.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You know I can read those messages, but they won't attract Tiberius' attention.



 Yeah, prolly not, but they needed to be included for completeness


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, prolly not, but they needed to be included for completeness




Why include him in the SBLOCK though when he can't see them?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Why when he can't even see them?



 He can see them if he looks around every once in a while while sketching.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He can see them if he looks around every once in a while while sketching.




That's something I thought we'd cover when he finished sketching, as he won't look around while he's engaged in that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's something I thought we'd cover when he finished sketching, as he won't look around while he's engaged in that.



 Hmmm...well, how long will he be sketching?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...well, how long will he be sketching?




I don't know...how long has it been since he left Kalli & Catullus?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't know...how long has it been since he left Kalli & Catullus?



 A few minutes.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A few minutes.




Well it would likely be about half an hour if he's not interrupted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it would likely be about half an hour if he's not interrupted.



 Okay, I'll keep that in mind then


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll keep that in mind then




I will make a post for your benefit though...it'll just look silly in my log as Tiberius doesn't know they're there.  

Wonder where the captain got to...


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

How old does Vasha think Louteah is?  She never got a discription of her or Alyz other than tha they were there, so it's kind of hard to judge.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How old does Vasha think Louteah is?  She never got a discription of her or Alyz other than tha they were there, so it's kind of hard to judge.



 Louteah looks around 18.  I swear I ga ve a description, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How old does Vasha think Louteah is?  She never got a discription of her or Alyz other than tha they were there, so it's kind of hard to judge.



 *But suddenly, a gorgeous amethyst-haired woman with kind-looking eyes steps into the tent.*

*As Vasha is finished her first shift, the woman turns to Vasha, her kind amethyst eyes sparkling momentarily blue.*

*Looking around in the common room, Vasha doesn't see Alyz, but she does notice another woman with amethyst-violet hair and sapphire-blue eyes.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I will make a post for your benefit though...it'll just look silly in my log as Tiberius doesn't know they're there.




Okay, it doesn't look as silly as I thought...with a note to the effect that people are on the deck that weren't there before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, it doesn't look as silly as I thought...with a note to the effect that people are on the deck that weren't there before.



 Yeah, it isn't that silly


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *But suddenly, a gorgeous amethyst-haired woman with kind-looking eyes steps into the tent.*
> 
> *As Vasha is finished her first shift, the woman turns to Vasha, her kind amethyst eyes sparkling momentarily blue.*
> 
> *Looking around in the common room, Vasha doesn't see Alyz, but she does notice another woman with amethyst-violet hair and sapphire-blue eyes.*



But no age


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> But no age



 Nope, no age, but a description


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, no age, but a description



Yeah, you win 

Been a long day, as you're aware.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, you win
> 
> Been a long day, as you're aware.



 Yes, I'm aware   I'll try to be nice


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm aware   I'll try to be nice



As long as it's not Vrymiin nice


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

You know, with the long pause, I'm half expecting someone to come out and say "Vasha, you're on candid camera"


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Whew, that could have been worse news.  (See above post )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Whew, that could have been worse news.  (See above post )



 Nope, I had work


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I had work



No problem, wasn't complaining   (I needed an excuse to post, I think I'm past Gez now, by less than 5)

The candid camera thing would have been realy cruel.

And it was a semi-appropriate dramatic pause.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, wasn't complaining   (I needed an excuse to post, I think I'm past Gez now, by less than 5)
> 
> The candid camera thing would have been realy cruel.
> 
> And it was a semi-appropriate dramatic pause.



 It would have been cruel, but also pretty funny   Anyways, time for class!


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would have been cruel, but also pretty funny   Anyways, time for class!



Cool.  Catch you tonight


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

RA: [sblock] I’ve forgotten to ask in the last two IC posts.  To kalli, coconut fiend and connoisseur, how long does she believe the coconuts will last before they spoil/rot?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

RA: [sblock] I know that Kalli is by far the best character in the game (   ) so its understandable if you simply missed the post but Unleashed posted before I did. (link) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The rotting isn't important--the coconuts have to be fresh off the tree within about a day or it just isn't fresh enough.  Even if you used magic to preserve it unrotted, it wouldn't matter.  These coconuts are still fresh off the tree...at least for now.

As for unleashed, I know   He didn't post anything to which I can respond yet, as he said he'll wait for an amount of time that hasn't gone by yet with Kalli 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The rotting isn't important--the coconuts have to be fresh off the tree within about a day or it just isn't fresh enough.  Even if you used magic to preserve it unrotted, it wouldn't matter.  These coconuts are still fresh off the tree...at least for now.




12 coconuts in a day...    That's not going to be a fatal dose is it? 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for unleashed, I know   He didn't post anything to which I can respond yet, as he said he'll wait for an amount of time that hasn't gone by yet with Kalli



Ahh, cool.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, I mean Molpe could soak in water all day long if she wanted to, for instance 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I mean Molpe could soak in water all day long if she wanted to, for instance



 I was pretty much joking but thanks for the answer anyhow...  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Hey are you going to do any IC updates tonight?   (Not being rude.  If your not I’ll go get some video game time in.  )[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm making dinner now, so not yet 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

RA: Cool.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Finally something without an SBLOCK.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Finally something without an SBLOCK.



Yeah I wasn’t going to sblock a single word that gave nothing of what I asked away…  (And if you updated a whole lot quicker you would see all sorts of posts.  I almost always mess-up the sblock it seems.  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Sadly I was away from the computer when most of your posts were done.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly I was away from the computer when most of your posts were done.



 Now, that's hardly my fault...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now, that's hardly my fault...



 It's obviously Australia's fault   Australia and Russia keep stealing my points in the Geography game on the Off-Topic forum  (because they're big enough that I can click inside them and still be way off the right city)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now, that's hardly my fault...




What can I say but...

_Taken from the Destiny's Tears OOC thread_

DM: Is there anything else you think I should know? Player: The sky will not fall if we don't Sblock


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> _Taken from the Destiny's Tears OOC thread_




That's not my fault either...   

(I did after all tried to organize an SBlock boycott in DT.  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's obviously Australia's fault   Australia and Russia keep stealing my points in the Geography game on the Off-Topic forum  (because they're big enough that I can click inside them and still be way off the right city)




Aaargh, now you've got me playing it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Aaargh, now you've got me playing it.



 Bwahaha!  

I'd have beaten 6000 if it hadn't been for that damned Australian city of which I'd never heard


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll have to check it out later if I can get to it from work.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahaha!
> 
> I'd have beaten 6000 if it hadn't been for that damned Australian city of which I'd never heard




Which city was that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

Sidney?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Which city was that?



 I can't remember anymore.  It wasn't Sydney or Perth or Adelaide or Brisbane or Canberra or Hobart or Darwin or Melbourne.  Those are the ones I remember off the top of my head, and I probably have heard of more, but I had never heard of the one they asked.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't remember anymore.  It wasn't Sydney or Perth or Adelaide or Brisbane or Canberra or Hobart or Darwin or Melbourne.  Those are the ones I remember off the top of my head, and I probably have heard of more, but I had never heard of the one they asked.




Well at least you have the state and territory capitals down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well at least you have the state and territory capitals down.



 I told you I'm the president of the MIT Quizbowl team, right?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Oops, another refresh at the right time for me...SBLOCKs at the beginning and end BS.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I told you I'm the president of the MIT Quizbowl team, right?




Well no, you said you were on the Quizbowl team.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well no, you said you were on the Quizbowl team.



 They made me president at the end of last semester when I came to voting late


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They made me president at the end of last semester when I came to voting late




So it's a form of punishment then...that'll teach you!


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So it's a form of punishment then...that'll teach you!



Bad bad naughty Rystil!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oops, another refresh at the right time for me...SBLOCKs at the beginning and end BS.



See told you so!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So it's a form of punishment then...that'll teach you!



 Yup   It just goes to show you not to come to elections late or you'll have to be the president


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil, email sent (either account)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, email sent (either account)



 Meh


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

RA: [sblock]  I'm about to hit the hay but I'll probably post one more time.  I'm rather like this development.  (post #139  still needs to be edited. [the part about them walking through the corridors of the ship.) [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, now the candid camera crew is coming, I know it


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, now the candid camera crew is coming, I know it




No, now we bring in the firing squad.


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No, now we bring in the firing squad.



Ssh, don't give him ideas.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 7, 2005)

I heard rumors of an alt being needed?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I heard rumors of an alt being needed?



 That's right--Sophist vanished  , and you're the first alt.  I knew you were having trouble with your computer, so I didn't want to bother you thought if you didn't want to.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 7, 2005)

Problems are fixable, The reunion died down and I'll be doing all my posting from home now, I do spend more time there

Anyway, I would never skip out on a chance to hang out with the cool kids


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Problems are fixable, The reunion died down and I'll be doing all my posting from home now, I do spend more time there
> 
> Anyway, I would never skip out on a chance to hang out with the cool kids



 Yay, we're the cool kids!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 7, 2005)

Yup! 
 :\  Looks like I lost the character I made since last time I volunteered, Since I'm going out tonight, I get on it when I get back


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Yup!
> :\  Looks like I lost the character I made since last time I volunteered, Since I'm going out tonight, I get on it when I get back



 Sure--don't worry, you have time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

Was that the Ham's player? (sorry, I've gotten very lost.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Was that the Ham's player? (sorry, I've gotten very lost.)



 No, that's Kohbiel.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Was that the Ham's player? (sorry, I've gotten very lost.)



Sophist's character


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sophist's character



Thanks.  I'll sblock him


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'll sblock him



Good boy *Tosses BS a box of Jujyfruits*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Good boy *Tosses BS a box of Jujyfruits*



 What?  No Scooby Snacks?


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What?  No Scooby Snacks?



Sorry, I got a bag of 90 boxes of Jujyfruits, need to get rid of them somewhere.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

I’m so ready for bed…  It’s taking me way to much time to write a post now. 

Nighty night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m so ready for bed…  It’s taking me way to much time to write a post now.
> 
> Nighty night all.



 No worries--g'night!


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

RA[sblock]Do any of the dresses have any special mechanical properties I should be aware of?

Also, I assume I know know Silent Image?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Energyjewel is a special material.  I'm actually changing it from what it says on Unleashed's thingy to make it work better on heavy armour, so now it gives you DR 1d4/- against a single attack for 1 Power Point / Spell Point.

Yup, the spell is Silent Image
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

[sblock=RA]I knew it!  I knew it!  I was more worried that there was a dark side, but this just all fits.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
A dark side?  

What fits--the Cloudwalking comments? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A dark side?
> 
> What fits--the Cloudwalking comments?



The skin, the Cloudwalking comments, the real young dispite being so mature, and her forgetfull comments walking to the estate.

No, a dark side as in Alyz was posing as an ecomancer to get he Jewel so she could use it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> The skin, the Cloudwalking comments, the real young dispite being so mature, and her forgetfull comments walking to the estate.




Yup, lots of clues 



> No, a dark side as in Alyz was posing as an ecomancer to get he Jewel so she could use it.




That would be mean!  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be mean!



Yup, though so was was the Vrymiin thing, but that she asked for.  Vasha wasn't worried, but I was.  She's a bit too inocent.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> but that she asked for. Vasha wasn't worried, but I was. She's a bit too inocent.



I noticed that 

Don't worry--what self-respecting evil Dragonlord has a silver dragon companion?  It's not even alignment-allowable 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I noticed that



Hope I haven't gone a bit overboard with the Inocent Nymph thing, but I think it's been done well.  And she's managed to bring love and good out of several people.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
No, I don't think you went overboard.  It seems well done to me too 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil,

You may want to add 'Spelljamming' category to the Encyclopedia, just for ease of finding. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> You may want to add 'Spelljamming' category to the Encyclopedia, just for ease of finding.
> 
> Keia



 I didn't even know there was that category in House Rules.  Cool!!!

Edit: Bah, there isn't.  Way to get my hopes up


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry about that, I was floating around in a couple different threads and thought it was there.

Maybe we should make a copy of it and put in the OOC thread so that it can be sorted with the rest.

We'll see if BS has any ideas there.

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Since we're talking about the Encyclopedia, has anyone got anything new to add to the compilation document?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Since we're talking about the Encyclopedia, has anyone got anything new to add to the compilation document?



 Ooo, me!  I've changed Energyjewel to give 1d4/- 1d6/- 1d8/- depending on armour type


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Ummm, I don't have anything to add . . . sorry . . .  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, I was floating around in a couple different threads and thought it was there.
> 
> Maybe we should make a copy of it and put in the OOC thread so that it can be sorted with the rest.
> 
> ...



 Sure, that could work too.  It's nice for me because I don't have Search


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

BS could you please not leave actions hanging out of your SBLOCK, post #251 I believe (though you've fixed it now). Make me want to read it all just to see what's going on to cause such a reaction.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> BS could you please not leave actions hanging out of your SBLOCK...



Then you should have loved 261, which I forgot to start the Sblock on.


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Can we combine the Unleashed / Rystil conversation over the last page or two into just one summarized post?   That way it will all be in one place for easy reference.  

And, so others won't get lost.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Can we combine the Unleashed / Rystil conversation over the last page or two into just one summarized post?   That way it will all be in one place for easy reference.
> 
> And, so others won't get lost.
> 
> Keia



 I don't see a big conversation between Unleashed and myself here


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't see a big conversation between Unleashed and myself here



Oops thought I was posting on the shards thread.  Must be getting too tired.  I'm getting all over the place - plus prepping for tomorrows game!

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then you should have loved 261, which I forgot to start the Sblock on.




Well at least I get part of the story.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't see a big conversation between Unleashed and myself here



I think he means in the IC thread in SoM.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Oops thought I was posting on the shards thread.  Must be getting too tired.  I'm getting all over the place - plus prepping for tomorrows game!
> 
> Keia



 Good luck with that!  I'm going to try teaching some newbies how to play tomorrow.  Hopefully, they'll have fun


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Oops thought I was posting on the shards thread.  Must be getting too tired.  I'm getting all over the place - plus prepping for tomorrows game!
> 
> Keia




Well we just have to post something in the OOC thread like...skip posts #167-#??? nothing to see here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well at least I get part of the story.



Hell, as far as I care you can read the whole thread just don't act on it.


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, falling asleep with 3 more monsters to build.  Plus I'm posting all over the place.  I guess the only plus is I've got nothing to post on Shards, Destiny, or Diplomatic. . . . wait, that's not a plus . . . 

Nite everyone!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, falling asleep with 3 more monsters to build.  Plus I'm posting all over the place.  I guess the only plus is I've got nothing to post on Shards, Destiny, or Diplomatic. . . . wait, that's not a plus . . .
> 
> Nite everyone!
> Keia



 G'night Keia!  Wait a minute--you do have something to post on DT; doesn't Zykovian have to read those papers?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Goodnight Keia.


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night Keia!  Wait a minute--you do have something to post on DT; doesn't Zykovian have to read those papers?



Thought I did skim over them in a post.  I'll right someone more detailed in the morning.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

DT's not my fault.  Molpe's getting educated! 

RA: [sblock]As is Catullus.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

RA:
[sblock]You can sort of narate till we get to anything important.  Not going to make you play out every day.

I was thinking the spell would have extra hands based on the level (every or every other, not sure, up to some limit, either 5 or 10), used pretty much for massage, and not sure of the duration.  I was thinkinc Concentration, which you can let laps up to one round or minute per level, but realy not sure how to write it up.  And generaly only usefull for massage, though I guess they could be more dexterous hands as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Noooooooo!  Don't time out!  (Well I wasn't really expecting you to later tonight so I'll forgive you this time.  ) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm, 1 + 1 at every even level, max 6, seems cool.  They can be used to stroke and massage, which could cause a creature to be Dazzled if the hands choose to stroke in the right places if the target fail a Will save.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil, gmail sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, gmail sent.



 I got it 

Reply sent


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I got it
> 
> Reply sent




Reply sent. :\


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, 1 + 1 at every even level, max 6, seems cool.  They can be used to stroke and massage, which could cause a creature to be Dazzled if the hands choose to stroke in the right places if the target fail a Will save.



Sounds good, how about duration, concentration?  Concentration? or 1 round per level after concentration, which can be resumed?

Otherwise, as Mage Hand for all the other stuff seems about right.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Reply sent. :\



Are you to plotting against my character?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Reply sent. :\



 replied


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you to plotting against my character?



When aren't we?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Duration Concentration sounds good 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Duration Concentration sounds good



Cool.  Now, should I call it Vasha's Mystic Massage?  Vasha's Erotic Massage?  Passable Pleasure Palms? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
That's entirely up to you   Though Vasha's Mystic Massage sounds cool.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> When aren't we?



You’re playing a nymph I’m not overly worried about you. (Other than your character wanting to be sisterly with mine.  :\  )

RA: [sblock] Is Kalli is a holding pattern?  I know that I've posted alot more than unleashed has so I'm rather curious about time frames. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re playing a nymph I’m not overly worried about you. (Other than your character wanting to be sisterly with mine.  )



She's been kind of sisterly to everyone, but it's worked fairly well.  Well, other than getting a good friend of hers tortured for an extended period of time and the very foundation of her being potentialy ripped out of her.  (There's a reason RA appologized)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> replied




Reply sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Reply sent.



 Me too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, other than getting a good friend of hers tortured for an extended period of time and the very foundation of her being potentialy ripped out of her.



Hey, at least they might just be “pees in a pod” after all.   (Sorry to hear about that happening but at least he apologized.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Reply sent.




Damn't!  I just know your plotting against me!


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey, at least they might just be “pees in a pod” after all.   (Sorry to hear about that happening but at least he apologized.)



It was rough (Probably one of the bigger PbP emotional blows I've felt actualy), but she's special, and things are/will get better.  Should be interesting when people meet though.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Damn't!  I just know your plotting against me!




Nope, just a problem I was having.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It was rough (Probably one of the bigger PbP emotional blows I've felt actualy), but she's special, and things are/will get better.  Should be interesting when people meet though.



I just had one thanks to RA also…  Not really sure what I’m going to do with it but I have a break with her and alot of time to think about it.

It should always be interesting when people meet but it might make it more so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, just a problem I was having.



IC or OOC?  (Tiberius or someone else?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

RA: I responded to your email awhile back.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> IC or OOC?  (Tiberius or someone else?)




Tiberius (IC), it's all sorted now.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

RA: Hope you didn't miss my last post for Vasha


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA: Hope you didn't miss my last post for Vasha




Only a bit over 100 posts to go and you're past my SoM prologue.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Only a bit over 100 posts to go and you're past my SoM prologue.



I didn't count my SoM Prolog posts, though I had a few at one point in one thread.

I just saw he'd responded to several other things, just making sure he didn't miss it (it might be a big up and coming post though, so who knows).

I think once the major stuff is done, it will sort of meander slowly till DI is ready to start.  I hope we didn't loose another one though (That would make 4 gone before the start of this game technicaly).  Though, I guess 5 regular posters for DI will make interesting and move quickly.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

RA, How's this?[sblock]Vasha's Mystic Massage
Transmutation
Level: Brd 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: Up to One creature per hand. 
Duration: Concentration 
Saving Throw: Will (Special)
Spell Resistance: No 

Several invisable hands, similar to Mage Hands, appear.  These hands are articulate and well skilled in the art of massage and relaxation.  1 hand + 1 additional hand at every even level, max 6, can be summoned and controlled at the same time. They can be used to stroke and massage, which could cause a creature to be Dazzled if the hands choose to stroke in the right places if the target fail a Will save.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Looks great!  And I think it's balanced too. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Cool, updated on her sheet


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Unleashed I saw the post.  Gather details. (RA I replied to your first detail email.)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed I saw the post.  Gather details. (RA I replied to your first detail email.)




Well none of that matters now, I got over it and went a different way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

RA, repied again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well none of that matters now, I got over it and went a different way.



So I see.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, repied again.



 Cool, I replied with the info you wanted


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Well if I get another email it might arrive in less than an hour next time.  

Oops I should have posted Lavinia myself Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well if I get another email it might arrive in less than an hour next time.
> 
> Oops I should have posted Lavinia myself Rystil.



 Oh gosh, it took an hour last time?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh gosh, it took an hour last time?




Yep sent 3.16pm (so 1.16am your time), and arrived 4.12pm...it seems to be extremely variable.  I sent the reply 4.30pm (though that could be a little out as my PC clock could have been wrong at the time).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep sent 3.16pm (so 1.16am your time), and arrived 4.12pm...it seems to be extremely variable.  I sent the reply 4.30pm (though that could be a little out as my PC clock could have been wrong at the time).



 I got it at 4.30 pm your time and replied at 4.46 your time.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

That a Hotmail account?  I used to have problems with huge delays in recieving mail at Hotmail.  That's why I don't use those accounts anymore (Well, that and the spam)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That a Hotmail account?  I used to have problems with huge delays in recieving mail at Hotmail.  That's why I don't use those accounts anymore (Well, that and the spam)



 It's the gmail you helped me set up   It seems to only have a delay for unleashed though


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I got it at 4.30 pm your time and replied at 4.46 your time.




Nothing yet...seems there's a problem with email going from gmail to yahoo. 

Edit: Only took 30 minutes that time. 

Edit: Sent one from my home email and yahoo mail took 8 minutes and 3 minutes respectively.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's the gmail you helped me set up   It seems to only have a delay for unleashed though



Well, he's a rough character, got to search his e-mails each time


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nothing yet...seems there's a problem with email going from gmail to yahoo.
> 
> Edit: Only took 30 minutes that time.
> 
> Edit: Sent one from my home email and yahoo mail took 8 minutes and 3 minutes respectively.



 I got yours really quickly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Edit: Sent one from my home email and yahoo mail took 8 minutes and 3 minutes respectively.




If you want a gmail account let me know. 

RA: [sblock]I got Kalli's character sheet update posted.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, he's a rough character, got to search his e-mails each time



 Clearly


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Cool, thanks 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, he's a rough character, got to search his e-mails each time




You got that backwards, the emails take time getting from Rystil to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe I need to go crash no…  Sleep good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I believe I need to go crash no…  Sleep good.



 G'night!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Guess that's it for me today...nowhere to post anymore.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Guess that's it for me today...nowhere to post anymore.



 Well, I'm going to sleep soon anyways


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to sleep soon anyways



I probably should soon too, trying to stay somewhat on 3rd shift though.  And finaly enjoying a bit of quiet alone time.  (Been an odd day)

Edit; Just let me know when you're heading to bed


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to sleep soon anyways




I assumed as much.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I probably should soon too, trying to stay somewhat on 3rd shift though.  And finaly enjoying a bit of quiet alone time.  (Been an odd day)
> 
> Edit; Just let me know when you're heading to bed



 Okay, well I'm still awake for now


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, well I'm still awake for now



No problems with that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problems with that



 Probably going to sleep after a few more posts


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, well I'm still awake for now




And I still have nowhere to post, so I'll go...see you guys tomorrow (for me at least).


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably going to sleep after a few more posts



No problem, just drop me a bye somewhere.  I can take the hint


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, just drop me a bye somewhere.  I can take the hint



 Sure, I'll let you know before I go.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Poor Alyz.  I'd like to think that perhaps Marrik held her back to protect her, but I doubt she'd ever be prepaired to believe that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe he was trying to protect her, or maybe he just wanted to be friends.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Vasha will allways believe the love, but that's her.

She's pondering trying to set Alyz and Zythryd up, not sure how that would work


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

I just couldn't stay away and Rystil's still up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha will allways believe the love, but that's her.
> 
> She's pondering trying to set Alyz and Zythryd up, not sure how that would work



 That could be iffy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I just couldn't stay away and Rystil's still up.



 Yep, just for a few more minutes still


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That could be iffy



Either it works, or it doesn't, but, well, you know Vasha


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep, just for a few more minutes still




Well I'll say goodnight to you then as I'm really going this time, back in about 12 hours.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'll say goodnight to you then as I'm really going this time, back in about 12 hours.



 Good night to you then.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'll say goodnight to you then as I'm really going this time, back in about 12 hours.



Make up your mind


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Make up your mind



 I think he's gone now--timed out for about 6 minutes


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think he's gone now--timed out for about 6 minutes



I can still harass him, it will still be valid in the morning


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I can still harass him, it will still be valid in the morning



 Ooo, you're mean


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, you're mean



So are you with this good news bad news stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So are you with this good news bad news stuff



 If I was *really* mean, I would have gone to sleep before I answered what they were


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I was *really* mean, I would have gone to sleep before I answered what they were



You mean like last time? 

You know, if you actualy think about it, most of what's happened to poor Vasha is pretty depressing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

> You mean like last time?




Guilty as charged  



> You know, if you actualy think about it, most of what's happened to poor Vasha is pretty depressing.



How so?


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How so?



Well, untill she got her note, she'd managed to loose or endanger just about everyone she's ever come to care about, she's a reminder of love unfufilled of her greatest ally, and she realy is kind of helpless to do much about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, untill she got her note, she'd managed to loose or endanger just about everyone she's ever come to care about, she's a reminder of love unfufilled of her greatest ally, and she realy is kind of helpless to do much about it.



 Hmmm....Well, she did get that note, though 

And what about Puddles and Louteah?


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....Well, she did get that note, though
> 
> And what about Puddles and Louteah?



True.

It has been enjoyable, don't get me wrong.  And in some way, it's been the fight to remain inocent through tragedy.

Duh, missed that we flipped pages, hehe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

> True.
> 
> It has been enjoyable, don't get me wrong. And in some way, it's been the fight to remain inocent through tragedy.




Well, this isn't exactly a good-aligned city 



> Duh, missed that we flipped pages, hehe.




No worries


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, this isn't exactly a good-aligned city



What?!?  You're kidding!


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Night time for me, I'll be on for a few more minutes, probably one last post if you make one 

I just hope my GF lets me sleep in, I've been bouncing back and forth between shifts, need to stick a bit closer to 3rd on my days off this week to get back on schedule.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Night time for me, I'll be on for a few more minutes, probably one last post if you make one
> 
> I just hope my GF lets me sleep in, I've been bouncing back and forth between shifts, need to stick a bit closer to 3rd on my days off this week to get back on schedule.



 I'm going to sleep now after my long post, too.  Don't worry   Fun cliffhanger?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Make up your mind




No I don't want to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Guess that's it for me today...nowhere to post anymore.



I’m here now.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Me too!  Oh wait . . . nevermind   I can post in here, though!  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

He’s gone but I have nowhere else to post so talk to me.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Not much, work, bum shoulder acting very, very badly today - can barely type.

Saving all the typing I can do for ENWorld.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Saving all the typing I can do for ENWorld.




Oh, I agree.  Typing for ENworld good, typing for anything else bad. 

I really got nothing going on today also…  I think I’ll go out to the storage unit and organize the rest of it so I can then begin to move all the boxes around so I can keep the important stuff, see interests in my profile, accessible.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

sounds like fun - - and no small amount of nostalgia and reading.  

My shoulder's going to little a bit of my activity today - trying to get in for therapy yet this afternoon.  Not very likely since it just acted up this morning.  

Can't find my background for M'ress so I'm going to have to rewrite it . . . I hate having to rewrite anything - especially when I wrote it almost two months ago.  I know her beginnings and why things happened, but not the details that I wrote.  Sigh.  Probably tomorrow when I can type (I hope).

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> sounds like fun - - and no small amount of nostalgia and reading.



There probably won’t be any reading today as they still have their lids tape down from their cross-country trip, which is why I’m organizing the rest of it. 

Take your time, and I’m sorry you lost it.  (Did you do searches on your email?  Maybe you sent a copy to RA in the past.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

I discussed origins with Rystil at the beginning of the Viridian thread, to get initial approval.  The remainder of the background seems to be lost in the datastreams (e-mail searches turned up empty - - thought I might have e-mailed to to myself at home)

The basement is where all my stuff is . . . need to do some major moving before any true organization can take place.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I discussed origins with Rystil at the beginning of the Viridian thread, to get initial approval.  The remainder of the background seems to be lost in the datastreams (e-mail searches turned up empty - - thought I might have e-mailed to to myself at home)




It's got to be around somewhere...  Honesty. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The basement is where all my stuff is . . . need to do some major moving before any true organization can take place.




I got some of it organized, meaning some of boxes are pulled out but they still have their lids on cause their not in the right spot.  

I had bought one long folding table; I have 16 short boxes on top and another 7 long boxes underneath (The legs are in the way so you lose some space), but I probably need two more tables.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He’s gone but I have nowhere else to post so talk to me.



My wib is mub fwum da dentist.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

It's very possible it didn't survive my HD crash on my work computer about six weeks ago.  It was one of those - blue screen of death, hard drive failed, over and over, it worked once, copy like a madman before it died for good - kind of things.

I got all of my work and most of my personal stuff off - lost all of my music, some pictures, some gaming.  Most was saved.

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

If you stick it in a working computer, you can often recover most of the data off the HD.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> If you stick it in a working computer, you can often recover most of the data off the HD.



That's how we got what I did at the end - along with the curious looks from the IT staff on what I was recovering - before the HD fried the computer we had ported it to.  Or . . . it was just my magic touch that fried it - I suppose it might have been my mutant power trying to manifest. 

After that, the IT guys asked if I had enough and I pretty much had to say yes.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> It's very possible it didn't survive my HD crash on my work computer about six weeks ago.




Well, that explains were it went...


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I suppose it might have been my mutant power trying to manifest.



Was there a comet in the sky?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil, email sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, email sent.



 Replied x3


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Was there a comet in the sky?



No . . . but it was overcast and there were weird weather phenomenom going on.  I'm sure that that was all unrelated. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Replied x3



 Unleashed, the luckily bastard. 

Need food, be back soon.


----------



## Keia (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil,

How much more is vasha's discovery going to go?  You guys have shot past the 1200 marker since last I checked playing the game.  It should most likely be closed asap and another thread opened.

_Friendly neighborhood mini-mod _
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, boys and girls, its about to hit the fan in the, "Three in a Boat" thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> How much more is vasha's discovery going to go?  You guys have shot past the 1200 marker since last I checked playing the game.  It should most likely be closed asap and another thread opened.
> 
> ...



 It's really close to being done, I think, since she's done the vast majority of all the stuff for her to do in the Preface.  That said, I will never underestimate my players' ability to make the last few things they have to do take really long sometimes , so I can't be positive.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, boys and girls, its about to hit the fan in the, "Three in a Boat" thread.




Lucky Tiberius is near the door then so he can dodge the carnage.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's really close to being done, I think, since she's done the vast majority of all the stuff for her to do in the Preface.  That said, I will never underestimate my players' ability to make the last few things they have to do take really long sometimes , so I can't be positive.




Yeah, why don't we open up that third thread so I can continue my abbreviated Shards prologue while I wait. :joke:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lucky Tiberius is near the door then so he can dodge the carnage.



Everyone even luckier as Catullus made the save.  

RA, if the thread with Bront breaks 1,500 it will need a new thread but I'll clear you to then.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, if the thread with Bront breaks 1,500 it will need a new thread but I'll clear you to then.




If the thread with Bront breaks 1,500 I won't be joking about continuing the Shards prologue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Everyone even luckier as Catullus made the save.
> 
> RA, if the thread with Bront breaks 1,500 it will need a new thread but I'll clear you to then.



 That seems fair to me


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil, email sent (a little while back, I'm just lazy in notification).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, email sent (a little while back, I'm just lazy in notification).



 I sent ya an email also Unleashed.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I sent ya an email also Unleashed.




Received and replied.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Received and replied.



 Ditto.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Ah, I've seen you around for awhile now but haven't seen an update for Kalli.  Did you see my update?  If so was there something that needed to be added to it? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Your update is fine, but I'm cooking dinner right now 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]Cool, do you deliver?   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Only to myself, and sometimes to my wingmates or one of my extracurricular activities 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Aaargh, the dreaded SBLOCKs again in the OOC thread...I hope they're worthwhile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Unleashed, it basically me being the kid in the backseat of the car asking dad, RA, "Are we there yet?"

But I don’t want to seem rude or like I’m hurrying him through diner so I sblock it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed, it basically me being the kid in the backseat of the car asking dad, RA, "Are we there yet?"
> 
> But I don’t want to seem rude or like I’m hurrying him through diner so I sblock it.




I just emailed him (I got a reply about 10 minutes before that started about that exact subject).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I just emailed him (I got a reply about 10 minutes before that started about that exact subject).



 Well at least I'm not alone in being a pain in the ass...


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's really close to being done, I think, since she's done the vast majority of all the stuff for her to do in the Preface.  That said, I will never underestimate my players' ability to make the last few things they have to do take really long sometimes , so I can't be positive.



We can shift to a new thread if we need to.  As I've said before, it should be fairly easy to sum up and move to the main thread whenver, so not trying to go too far over.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We can shift to a new thread if we need to.  As I've said before, it should be fairly easy to sum up and move to the main thread whenver, so not trying to go too far over.



 Well, we aren't done yet


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, we aren't done yet



I hope not, I'm having fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I hope not, I'm having fun



 I'm glad, although Vasha probably isn't having fun


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm glad, although Vasha probably isn't having fun



No , but it can't get too much worse...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil, email sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, email sent.



 Got it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Got it



 Yay gmail!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay gmail!




Sadly it wasn't really a problem of Rystil getting my email...except for that one that just disappeared.   But of me getting a reply in a timely fashion.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly it wasn't really a problem of Rystil getting my email...except for that one that just disappeared.   But of me getting a reply in a timely fashion.



The 56K line to Austrailia must have been bogged down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> But of me getting a reply in a timely fashion.



 True, so did you get the reply?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The 56K line to Austrailia must have been bogged down.



36K max…


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, so did you get the reply?




Yes, but it took forever to get here...seconds are just so precious.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The 56K line to Austrailia must have been bogged down.





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 36K max…



Well I would say something witty about that, but by the time it arrived you may well have died of old age.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, but it took forever to get here...seconds are just so precious.



 True, so true...


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I would say something witty about that, but by the time it arrived you may well have died of old age.



Yeh say something sonny?  *Shakes his cane*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I would say something witty about that, but by the time it arrived you may well have died of old age.



BS doesn’t reply….  Only a pile of ashes sits in his place.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Night all.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night all.



Night Ash


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

G'night BS.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm...time for me to sleep now.  now 2/3 of my 6-day weekend is over


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Goodnight Rystil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night BS.




Oh, I see how you are!   Wait till I go to bed to bust out the rapid posting...   (Just joking.   My last post needed alot of thought in it to make it effective I do believe but I think its one of the most insightful posts I've made for Kalli.  )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...time for me to sleep now.  now 2/3 of my 6-day weekend is over




I thought you had all your classes on Tuesday...    Are you all on break or something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how you are!   Wait till I go to bed to bust out the rapid posting...   (Just joking.   My last post needed alot of thought in it to make it effective I do believe but I think its one of the most insightful posts I've made for Kalli.  )
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had all your classes on Tuesday...    Are you all on break or something?



 We had Tuesday off only--ergo, 6-day weekend for me 

I was doing a project until about 2:00 AM my time, posting each time I finished a proof.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how you are!   Wait till I go to bed to bust out the rapid posting...   (Just joking.   My last post needed alot of thought in it to make it effective I do believe but I think its one of the most insightful posts I've made for Kalli.  )
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had all your classes on Tuesday...    Are you all on break or something?



You see, you need to learn the Flury of Posts (EX) ability of the Enworldian Hive Disciple prestiege class.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was doing a project until about 2:00 AM my time, posting each time I finished a proof.



Then I bailed early for no good reason.   (but I still think the posts is better than it would have been.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was doing a project until about 2:00 AM my time, posting each time I finished a proof.



That explains your hit or miss absenses.  I needed the sleep though, was tired from getting up early and the dentist.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains your hit or miss absenses.  I needed the sleep though, was tired from getting up early and the dentist.



 Yup, that's why


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's why



Bah, doing your homework.  Next you'll tell me you want to graduate on time or early 

Woho! #28 now.  Might slow down a bit as I'm in the process of wrapping up a few PbPs (I voluteered to leave one, and became the sacrifice when the GM rolled a deady crit in the next round of combat), but then again with the M&M projects coming up, and 2 other games pending a start, who knows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, doing your homework.  Next you'll tell me you want to graduate on time or early
> 
> Woho! #28 now.  Might slow down a bit as I'm in the process of wrapping up a few PbPs (I voluteered to leave one, and became the sacrifice when the GM rolled a deady crit in the next round of combat), but then again with the M&M projects coming up, and 2 other games pending a start, who knows.



 Well, I should be graduating on time or early and with a Masters degree


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, let's see if this throws someone for a loop


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! #28 now.




Wow, Bront you seem really hung up on post count... 

RA: email


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

Rystil, email sent (delayed notification again  ).


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, Bront you seem really hung up on post count...
> 
> RA: email



Rystil told me to climb, so I have been.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

Responded to both e-mails!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Nighty night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty night.



 G'night BS.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Night BS


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodnight BS.

Three part harmony...Goodnight...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Well I see you've passed Piratecat now Rystil congrats! Thanee's not too far ahead.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I see you've passed Piratecat now Rystil congrats! Thanee's not too far ahead.



 Yep   Hyp is much trickier


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep   Hyp is much trickier




Well he's a faster moving target.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well he's a faster moving target.



 Indeed.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well he's a faster moving target.



I'll feel bad if it ever gets to a point when I need to pass Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll feel bad if it ever gets to a point when I need to pass Rystil.



 According to you PPD, that won't happen


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> According to you PPD, that won't happen



Wow, I made it over 15 per day.  I figured I'd likely have trouble getting over 10 given I made 2 posts for almost 9 months.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I made it over 15 per day.  I figured I'd likely have trouble getting over 10 given I made 2 posts for almost 9 months.



 It's easy to get to 15.  60 is harder


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Sleepy time!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodnight Rystil.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sleepy time!



Noo!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, ok


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I made it over 15 per day.  I figured I'd likely have trouble getting over 10 given I made 2 posts for almost 9 months.



Try lurking for almost two years and see what that does to your posts per day.  It's a slow climb.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

RA, I actually won that debate…  (No moving threads around involved)  Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Huh?  

Keia
_Quite possibly my shortest post ever!_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Huh?



_And Keia rolls a natural one on his innuendo check.._. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Quite possibly my shortest post ever!_




Doubtfully after you edited on it.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

After a couple pages of 'e-mail sent' and post counts and stuff, I was confused by the comment about a debate.  Sorry about that.   'Course I still don't know what's going on - that may have to do with not being in the IC threads.

As for the short post - it was an after thought to add it.  Can't have a two word post - wouldn't be fair to my post count   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> As for the short post - it was an after thought to add it.  Can't have a two word post - wouldn't be fair to my post count




I see.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> After a couple pages of 'e-mail sent' and post counts and stuff, I was confused by the comment about a debate.  Sorry about that.   'Course I still don't know what's going on - that may have to do with not being in the IC threads.




It was talked about in one of the OOC threads...  This one I think.   (But the debate happened elsewhere.)


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see.



And now so do I.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> And now so do I.



 Yup, yup. 

Keia: [sblock]What’s going on in DT?  I’ve not seen any updates (from anyone) in a long time. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

BS only[sblock]I just pushed a little to see if we can get everyone together and decide on something.  I'm guessing the slow posting of about half the group, is bogging it down.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia only:[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I just pushed a little to see if we can get everyone together and decide on something.  I'm guessing the slow posting of about half the group, is bogging it down.



Ah, cool.  I wasn't sure what happened after Molpe went to her class...  The posting just seemed to dry up.  Thanks for pushing. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

BS Only [sblock]No problem, though we'll see what happens.  You may have an eager Mojiin pulling you out of class [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia Only [sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> No problem, though we'll see what happens.  You may have an eager Mojiin pulling you out of class



Hopefully you mean Molpe and not me…  I have no words for what terror I would feel if a Mojiin did that to me…   Don’t say anything but I hope that doesn’t happen as Molpe has a real use for that class.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront Only:
[sblock]Hey! No peaking![/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

BS Only[sblock] I told them to grab Molpe after class, but you never know.  Hopefully, one of the other four will post a bit and get things rolling again.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

[sblock=Keia Only]







			
				Keia  said:
			
		

> I told them to grab Molpe after class, but you never know.  Hopefully, one of the other four will post a bit and get things rolling again.



Oh, it’s all okay.  I expected Molpe to be “inactive” for a while I was just worried about everyone being inactive.  I thought maybe had missed something or what not. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Bs,

Not that I'm aware of.  Everything should be okay.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello!

_[hello.  hello.. hello... hello....]_


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

Nope...no one here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> _[hello.  hello.. hello... hello....]_



 I see it.  Can't respond--must write essay on the reacquisition of the feminine in Classical Greece as portrayed in the shift from the Homeric Hymn to Demeter to the Oresteia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I see it.  Can't respond--must write essay on the reacquisition of the feminine in Classical Greece as portrayed in the shift from the Homeric Hymn to Demeter to the Oresteia.



 Wow, and I thought my night was painfully boring...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, and I thought my night was painfully boring...



 Oh, it's good fun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

No, no, posting updates for everyone is good fun…  Writing essay is not as fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no, posting updates for everyone is good fun…  Writing easy is not as fun.



 The essay is arguably more fun for me.  It's a really neat topic (which I chose myself).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The essay is arguably more fun for me.  It's a really neat topic (which I chose myself).



Well that’s cool.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The essay is arguably more fun for me.  It's a really neat topic (which I chose myself).



Strangely, I always enjoyed writting essays.  I wrote a 10 page one on Gullivers(SP?) Travels.  Of course, I did most of it durring the class I had to turn in it in the end of (4 hour class).  I got a 97% 

Hope you get a chance to post tonight, but if not, enjoy the essay


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

I see you poking your head in here Rystil 

How's the essay going?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I see you poking your head in here Rystil
> 
> How's the essay going?



 I finished a little over 2/5 Pages so far.  This is due in part to the fact that I took a three-hour nap


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I finished a little over 2/5 Pages so far.  This is due in part to the fact that I took a three-hour nap



Ahh, so you're just poking your head in for a break?  Or is this not due tomorrow?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, so you're just poking your head in for a break?  Or is this not due tomorrow?



 It's due today.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's due today.



Ahh, then I won't expect you to post much 

Enjoy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, then I won't expect you to post much
> 
> Enjoy



 4/5 done


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 4/5 done



Cool, you're a typing machine


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, you're a typing machine



 I would be done, but I also updated Immortality Awakens.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would be done, but I also updated Immortality Awakens.



I've been noticing (I'm bored, so bouncing around the forum)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been noticing (I'm bored, so bouncing around the forum)



 Jiigral is pleased as punch that the PCs are attacking him.  I've never seen a party decide to all attack the high-AC opponent like lemmings before   I've always said that having a 'tank' with high AC doesn't really help in D&D unless your opponents are dumb enough to target him, what with no 'Provoke' or 'Taunt' mechanic like in MMORPGs.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, I've been pondering changing my attack, but I think Cade needs to attack once more before he decides to pick on someone littler.  Simply because he's technicaly had only 6 seconds to decide, and he doesn't crunch numbers to get his too hit probability.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been pondering changing my attack, but I think Cade needs to attack once more before he decides to pick on someone littler.  Simply because he's technicaly had only 6 seconds to decide, and he doesn't crunch numbers to get his too hit probability.



 Yup.  No worries.  Of course if Rillian had made that big attack against a different hobgoblin, they could be down to three enemies this round, or two depending on Cade.  It is no coincidence that you guys took out four hobgoblins in the first two rounds and then 0 once you started attacking Jiigral  

I've done six pages now, though I'll probably do 7 instead of 5.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, I agree.  Cade decided to attack Jiigral as more of a honor thing, but he's up for changing.  In fact, I think I will now so we don't all die.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, I agree.  Cade decided to attack Jiigral as more of a honor thing, but he's up for changing.  In fact, I think I will now so we don't all die.



 Once Rillian knocks himself out this round, it'll be down to Cade, Anton, and Tandi vs four hobgoblins (unless Rillian takes one out, which I doubt, since he'll probably attack Jiigral).  And we all know how much use Tandi is in combat


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

What happened to Brain's character?  (Scun?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What happened to Brain's character?  (Scun?)



 Taken out first.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Taken out first.



Doh, that's what happens when combat gets spaced out as far as it does.  That's why I prefer a more turn based approach.  Requires a bit more flexability, and probably a bit slower, but does making checking what happened easier.  But whatever works 

More a question than a request.  You doing an IC tonight?  Or just schoolwork and OOC Lurking?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, that's what happens when combat gets spaced out as far as it does.  That's why I prefer a more turn based approach.  Requires a bit more flexability, and probably a bit slower, but does making checking what happened easier.  But whatever works
> 
> More a question than a request.  You doing an IC tonight?  Or just schoolwork and OOC Lurking?



 I'll do an IC if I finish, which seems overwhelmingly likely considering I have over five hours.  The question is when


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll do an IC if I finish, which seems overwhelmingly likely considering I have over five hours.  The question is when



Ahh, you don't plan on sleeping, cool 

Enworld went down for me for a bit, so I took a break.  Reading the final Incarnation book (Been delayed with all my traveling and such, but should finish it when I get home today after I kill people in Hunters )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, you don't plan on sleeping, cool
> 
> Enworld went down for me for a bit, so I took a break.  Reading the final Incarnation book (Been delayed with all my traveling and such, but should finish it when I get home today after I kill people in Hunters )



 I took that nap, remember?  It's some kind of holiday today or something, so my professor of the last class of the day refuses to teach, which means I only need to stay up until about 15:00.  Easily doable


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I took that nap, remember?  It's some kind of holiday today or something, so my professor of the last class of the day refuses to teach, which means I only need to stay up until about 15:00.  Easily doable



Cool, which means I get you overnight to keep me from being bored 

[evil voice]All for SyrisBront[/evil voice]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, which means I get you overnight to keep me from being bored
> 
> [evil voice]All for SyrisBront[/evil voice]



 Well, you missed me overnight, considering that it's morning


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you missed me overnight, considering that it's morning



I mean tonight if you go to bed around 15:00


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I mean tonight if you go to bed around 15:00



 Well, if I nap from 15:00 to 19:00, I'll be awake for a while


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, if I nap from 15:00 to 19:00, I'll be awake for a while



Whatever floats your boat post count 

I'm back in the 3rd shift thing after last weekend, which is good.  I got is so screwed up, and now they're threatening to do it again this weekend with an odd schedule.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Whatever floats your boat post count
> 
> I'm back in the 3rd shift thing after last weekend, which is good.  I got is so screwed up, and now they're threatening to do it again this weekend with an odd schedule.



 I have over 14,000 now, and once I'm done with Thanee, there won't be any reason to really care about post count for a long time.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have over 14,000 now, and once I'm done with Thanee, there won't be any reason to really care about post count for a long time.



Not that there's any reason to care about it now...

Thanee's a moving target though, so's Hypersmurf, so you might have to keep it up a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not that there's any reason to care about it now...
> 
> Thanee's a moving target though, so's Hypersmurf, so you might have to keep it up a bit.



 I guess.  But you're right, postcount doesn't really matter.  It gets people to listen to me more often though


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess.  But you're right, postcount doesn't really matter.  It gets people to listen to me more often though



Yeah, sad but true.  I admined a paintball forum once (Paintball.com), and that was about the only reason people listened to me, that or I was an admin.

Strangely, I was the admin before I ever owned a paintball marker.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

People used to be about 2-3% likely to read what I said, and now it has increased to about 20% (more if they're in a PbP with me at the time, but that doesn't count)


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm sorry, did you say something? I wasn't reading.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, did you say something? I wasn't reading.



  I think you were.  That's the one perk of GMing a PbP--people have to listen to me or they might miss something important in my rambling


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you were.  That's the one perk of GMing a PbP--people have to listen to me or they might miss something important in my rambling



Yup, though you occasionaly miss something of ours   (Kirkesh is waiting on Vanessa)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, though you occasionaly miss something of ours   (Kirkesh is waiting on Vanessa)



 I know he is.  Notice that Zaeryn is also waiting on Valyssa--I'm letting the others catch up


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Ahh, makes sense.

I'll be off heading home in about 10-15 min, so if I don't post durring that time, have a good one


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, makes sense.
> 
> I'll be off heading home in about 10-15 min, so if I don't post durring that time, have a good one



 Okay, see ya


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

RA and Bront, two posts and then you make a new IC thread.  (Don’t go over.  I already need to slide 300 posts over...)

BS 
PbP Mod


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Now's as good a time as any for that RA

Sorry BS


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Now's as good a time as any for that RA



Okay, locked then.  When I get the new thread to work with I'll move the posts over.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry BS




Yeah, me too...


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, locked then.  When I get the new thread to work with I'll move the posts over.



Cool Beans


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too...



Authority sucks don't it?  Kalli can spank Vasha later


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Authority sucks don't it?



  No, it’s just that I didn't go with my gut feeling on it or learn from the previous DT thread but oh well. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kalli can spank Vasha later




Cool beans, Kalli's got use for that unarmed strike now.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

New Vasha thread

Go nuts BS


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Go nuts BS



I'm already nuts thank you very much. 

But actually, I need to think about how I want to approach this...  Though post when you can and want too as any changes I make will fall in a chronological order.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds fine to me.  I don't think you need to move any, though if you want to simply move the last few, that's fine with me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

It's really a matter of thread length, it shouldn't be that long but I think I'll just leave it be...   (No comment on the unarmed strike, huh? )


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's really a matter of thread length, it shouldn't be that long but I think I'll just leave it be...   (No comment on the unarmed strike, huh? )



At the moment Vasha's unsure if she doesn't deserve it, so no


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> At the moment Vasha's unsure if she doesn't deserve it, so no



 No spoilers please... I'm reading Vasha's IC thread now.  (Hey its not SBlocked.  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No spoilers please... I'm reading Vasha's IC thread now.  (Hey its not SBlocked.  )



It's pretty rough, and there's a few interesting world background things that become apparent.  She got put through an emotional wringer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm only on post 97....  So far she seems very much like a nymph to me but I know its bound to go down hill…  RA likes to make nymph’s suffer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront (RA too if he wants)[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Oops, Guess I'm just too used to BS--when he says something like that, its usually a euphemism for some obscure sexual position that I've never heard of that he'll explain via e-mail  )




RA: I cannot believe you told... 

Bront: It wasn't something obscure, in fact it's probably the second most common position outside of "normal one" but in all fairness it could be mistaken for something more taboo...  

Anyhow, after deleting 30 posts because the character in question had rejected Molpe and they where fighting, but not at the same time, because of an OOC miscommunication I've sent emails to make sure that doesn't happen again.  

(No, I'm not being anal and no that's not what she wanted RA.   )[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll actually be playing a FtF game tomorrow , so I won't be available from around this time for at least 6 hours. So if I'm needed for anything, just assume I come along and do it if it's not too out of character.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

BS (RA too if he wants)[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: I cannot believe you told...
> 
> Bront: It wasn't something obscure, in fact it's probably the second most common position outside of "normal one" but in all fairness it could be mistaken for something more taboo...
> 
> ...



Suuuure 

It happens.  I prefer to be a bit vague, and gloss over it a bit once the mood has been established.  Granted, I've sent RA an e-mail, but it was entirely different and chaster than some of the posts   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'll actually be playing a FtF game tomorrow .




Et tu, Brute?  

(Good luck and enjoy    )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront (RA too if he wants)[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Suuuure




Honesty!  It's what happened! 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> It happens.  I prefer to be a bit vague, and gloss over it a bit once the mood has been established.  Granted, I've sent RA an e-mail, but it was entirely different and chaster than some of the posts




As long as I know the details in my head so I can reply my character properly afterwards I’m all for "fade to black" too.   (Of course going a little bit father isn't going to offend me and theirs never that, "hey we didn't fade to black something is going on here" thing either... [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

RA, you waiting for me for Vasha's DI?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, you waiting for me for Vasha's DI?



 Nope


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope



Cool, just making sure 

I need to find more hooks for Lasair (I figured this might get her something else to get involved in).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

> I need to find more hooks for Lasair (I figured this might get her something else to get involved in).




Well, she doesn't want to get involved with that after getting burned the last time she went a bit vigilante for Sunny


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, she doesn't want to get involved with that after getting burned the last time she went a bit vigilante for Sunny



Yeah, if it had been ANYTHING other than discussing his daughter's sex life in public, you would have easily urged it out of him.  Unfortunately...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, if it had been ANYTHING other than discussing his daughter's sex life in public, you would have easily urged it out of him.  Unfortunately...



 She would have probably left the town now if it weren't for the contract with Ingus.  In fact, she was pondering giving him back his money for so far and leaving, but she didn't.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

RA: I sent you an email earlier today...  (Maybe around four o’clock)  It’s not super important.  I just want to make sure I know the answer to that for later.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: I sent you an email earlier today...  (Maybe around four o’clock)  It’s not super important.  I just want to make sure I know the answer to that for later.



 Replied


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Replied



 I see that.   Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She would have probably left the town now if it weren't for the contract with Ingus.  In fact, she was pondering giving him back his money for so far and leaving, but she didn't.



Well, glad you didn't   Hopefully she can regain her confidence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, glad you didn't   Hopefully she can regain her confidence.



 Well I never wanted to her to leave as a player, so that helped


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I never wanted to her to leave as a player, so that helped



Good 

She'll probably feel better after a day or so, once she observes a few things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Good
> 
> She'll probably feel better after a day or so, once she observes a few things.



 Maybe...she's a bit disgusted with this town's marriage customs, though :\


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe...she's a bit disgusted with this town's marriage customs, though :\



They're just evolving beyond the clubbing stage, give them time


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They're just evolving beyond the clubbing stage, give them time



 The baby seals will be sad


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The baby seals will be sad



Wonderful Bumberstickers:

_I (club) my wife._

_I (spade) my dog._

Both are available with the other symbol


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wonderful Bumberstickers:
> 
> _I (club) my wife._
> 
> ...



  That's funny


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's funny



Stole it from Ghalagher.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Stole it from Ghalagher.



 I don't know who that is


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know who that is



Older comedian, I think he's dead, used to smash fruit with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Older comedian, I think he's dead, used to smash fruit with a sledge hammer.



 Oh.  I don't know anything about pop culture


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh.  I don't know anything about pop culture



Was a mid 80's guy I think.

You know about pop culture, just not a lot 

Then again, I don't either, I've learned more about 80's and 90's culture now than when I lived it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Was a mid 80's guy I think.
> 
> You know about pop culture, just not a lot
> 
> Then again, I don't either, I've learned more about 80's and 90's culture now than when I lived it.





> You know about pop culture, just not a lot




I know very very little.  But it is mostly because I just don't care for the most part


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm only on post 97....  So far she seems very much like a nymph to me but I know its bound to go down hill…  RA likes to make nymph’s suffer.



How far did you get?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How far did you get?



Ah page nine I think. (300 posts all worthy of reading.)

RA, email. (nevermind, you already replied.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

RA: you skipped me. *pout*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, and nighty night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: you skipped me. *pout*



 It's not easy to catch the posts that happen while I'm typing the one for the other person--I do try, but I can't catch them all


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah page nine I think. (300 posts all worthy of reading.)
> 
> RA, email. (nevermind, you already replied.  )



Glad to hear it.

Mightier than the Sword has been interesting as well, probably that and Vasha have been my best PbPing to date (though I've used what I've learned for evil in other games.  Keia's in that one too.

I also started a game for 2 players, both new to PbP, one new to Roleplaying.  My D&D for 2: The Deep Calling has gotten off to a good, if not extensively prosefilled start.  I just need to convince the PCs to not RP others too much (One overshot a conversation I was trying to have with her by putting words in an NPC's mouth, but she's new, and we sorted it out).

I need to update my sig and link at some point.  I've been lazy.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's not easy to catch the posts that happen while I'm typing the one for the other person--I do try, but I can't catch them all



What?  You're not perfect?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's not easy to catch the posts that happen while I'm typing the one for the other person--I do try, but I can't catch them all




I know, which is why I only pout everyother time... 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it.




Glad to be reading it. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Mightier than the Sword has been interesting as well, probably that and Vasha have been my best PbPing to date (though I've used what I've learned for evil in other games.  Keia's in that one too.




Games like that are truly a blessing, my best RPing might have been in a game called "Puppy Kicking PCs" (It was named after the concept that all PCs should be evil) and mine surely was in a very charming, very wrong way...  He could make the reader shudder but still be very likeable.  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I also started a game for 2 players, both new to PbP, one new to Roleplaying.  My D&D for 2: The Deep Calling has gotten off to a good, if not extensively prosefilled start.  I just need to convince the PCs to not RP others too much (One overshot a conversation I was trying to have with her by putting words in an NPC's mouth, but she's new, and we sorted it out).




I saw the the OOC thread and have meant to say a few times just how cool that is of you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

> I saw the the OOC thread and have meant to say a few times just how cool that is of you.




Wasn't she the one that came on and started a thread that immediately exploded about how her husband's gaming group laughed at her for being female and trying to play?  Sarajaine the Solar was her username or something.  Or is my memory-meter off-kilter?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Okay, nighty night for real this time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, nighty night for real this time.



 G'night


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wasn't she the one that came on and started a thread that immediately exploded about how her husband's gaming group laughed at her for being female and trying to play?  Sarajaine the Solar was her username or something.  Or is my memory-meter off-kilter?



No, unless she has a new user name.  Aquatica is her user.  Sara is her name though (I think).

And it's an excuse to corupt imerse a new player in the game.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mightier than the Sword has been interesting as well, probably that and Vasha have been my best PbPing to date (though I've used what I've learned for evil in other games.  Keia's in that one too.




Yes, I've been enjoying Clutches of Evil too (the 2nd party formed from the original Mightier than the Sword thread) as I got put into that one instead of your thread.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, nighty night for real this time.




Goodnight BS.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, unless she has a new user name.  Aquatica is her user.  Sara is her name though (I think).
> 
> And it's an excuse to corupt imerse a new player in the game.



 Well here's the user, though I don't have the ability to link to her posts.  Is the current account very new?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, I've been enjoying Clutches of Evil too (the 2nd party formed from the original Mightier than the Sword thread) as I got put into that one instead of your thread.



Yeah.  I peaked at that IC thread once, but decided it was too similar to ours for the moment.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well here's the user, though I don't have the ability to link to her posts.  Is the current account very new?



I don't think that's her.  She was a gamer, just couldn't game with her BF's friends.  This one's new to gaming, after liking the stories and development he would talk to her about after each game.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I peaked at that IC thread once, but decided it was too similar to ours for the moment.




That's why I haven't even bothered to take a look at the thread you're in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

> I don't think that's her. She was a gamer, just couldn't game with her BF's friends. This one's new to gaming, after liking the stories and development he would talk to her about after each game.




Nope, she wasn't a gamer--they wouldn't let her learn to play.  She had read his books, though.  And they both say northern England.  But since you thought I was wrong, I peaked at your OOC Thread, and guess what I found on post #2.



> Would it be okay with you if we were set in the Forgotten Realms? It's the setting I'm most familiar with, therefore the only setting Sarajaine is familiar with at all. Just think it'll be easier this way, I have all the maps here I can show her etc.




Looks like I win  (unless you want to say that's a coincidence too )


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Hehe, no problem.  I can always ask (not like I care, no problem with things either way.).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, no problem.  I can always ask (not like I care, no problem with things either way.).



 I just wanted to check to see if my memory was still OK and I wasn't hallucinating things.  I don't really care


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just wanted to check to see if my memory was still OK and I wasn't hallucinating things.  I don't really care



Too many shrooms?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Too many shrooms?



 No, but sometimes memory plays tricks, y'know?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

You're evil, you know that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You're evil, you know that?



 Evil?  Why am I evil?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Evil?  Why am I evil?



Poor Vasha   and it makes so much sense

(btw, that wasn't nessissarily evil in a bad way )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

> Poor Vasha  and it makes so much sense




Ooo, what makes sense?  I did something that makes sense? 



> (btw, that wasn't nessissarily evil in a bad way )




Good


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, what makes sense?  I did something that makes sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Good



RA[sblock]The "Died cursing my name", her guilt over it and her emotional scars, she was always so certain and yet never specific.

But it's tearing the poor naiad appart [/sblock]
She's just a regular waterworks it seems, though that seems oddly accurate for a Naiad


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Ah yes, there is that  
[/SBLOCK]

Poor Vasha


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront:
> [SBLOCK]
> Ah yes, there is that
> [/SBLOCK]
> ...



Don't be supprised when she goes nutso and starts killilling everyone


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

So when are we resuming my SoM prologue, I don't mind running it in parallel with the active SoM thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't be supprised when she goes nutso and starts killilling everyone



 Wow, that's pretty nutso for a Nymph   It would probably make a pretty cool vile character.  Too bad Lhyzra could rip her to pieces if she tried


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

SoM is waiting for the slower posters to catch up.  Once they do, and we get into a more party centric situation, things should pickup, particularly the banter.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's pretty nutso for a Nymph   It would probably make a pretty cool vile character.  Too bad Lhyzra could rip her to pieces if she tried



Louteah might not be happy then though :/

Guess I just have to wait


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> SoM is waiting for the slower posters to catch up.  Once they do, and we get into a more party centric situation, things should pickup, particularly the banter.




Oh it's not that, it's just that I had to cut my prologue short and now Vasha has passed my post count.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Louteah might not be happy then though :/
> 
> Guess I just have to wait



 I can see it now.

"I love...But...I love...but...Everyone must die!!!!!"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

As you can see Rystil just avoids all my SoM posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> As you can see Rystil just avoids all my SoM posts.



 Well, Bront answered you correctly


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Bront answered you correctly




What Bront said had nothing to do with the question of continuing my prologue, and I didn't ask why the active SoM thread wasn't moving as I already know that.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Bront answered you correctly



'Course I did 

(He mentioned it to me earlier in another thread)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What Bront said had nothing to do with the question of continuing my prologue, and I didn't ask why the active SoM thread wasn't moving as I already know that.



 I didn't read that carefully enough.  You mean you want to reopen the prologue?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't read that carefully enough.  You mean you want to reopen the prologue?



He's bored


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't read that carefully enough.  You mean you want to reopen the prologue?




That seems to happen a bit...the not reading carefully enough.  

Well I don't really care, though I could think of a few other things to do, but it would mainly be trying to have people casting spells I don't know. 

I did threaten a while back though if you guys passed 1,500 posts on Vasha to mention it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Bront answered you correctly





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> 'Course I did
> 
> (He mentioned it to me earlier in another thread)




Well no you didn't, as my question was about reopening my prologue, not about why the SoM thread has paused. I already knew that as I was paused earlier in the same thread.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That seems to happen a bit...the not reading carefully enough.
> 
> Well I don't really care, though I could think of a few other things to do, but it would mainly be trying to have people casting spells I don't know.
> 
> I did threaten a while back though if you guys passed 1,500 posts on Vasha to mention it.



Yeah, but you got another Prologue to replace it, so you can't complain too much


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Time for bed methinks.  G'night you guys


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Time for bed methinks.  G'night you guys



Boo!!!

Leave me with that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Boo!!!
> 
> Leave me with that?



 I also left you on the post where her true identity was revealed in the palace


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Goodnight Rystil.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you got another Prologue to replace it, so you can't complain too much




Of course I can, as I was enjoying the SoM prologue.  

The DI prologue though is really for BS's benefit, and I'm just trailing along.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I also left you on the post where her true identity was revealed in the palace



Yeah, but still... 

Just odn't make her keep begging for the whole sotry and give it one line at a time please, that would suck.

Night


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course I can, as I was enjoying the SoM prologue.
> 
> The DI prologue though is really for BS's benefit, and I'm just trailing along.



I expected Vasha to do so too, but you know...

The question is, would anything important have happened other than you learning a few new spells in the SoM prolgue?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

On a bonus note, we stoped on post #69 (dude!)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I expected Vasha to do so too, but you know...
> 
> The question is, would anything important have happened other than you learning a few new spells in the SoM prolgue?




Well I have absolutely no idea, as I only know what I would have done had nothing changed, and I can't guess what Rystil may have put in if it had continued. My guess is probably not, which is why I agreed to skip over most of it in the first place.

Edit: Really reopening my SoM prelude is a joke, which apparently has gotten out of hand now, so I'll just mention it's a joke and move on.   

Of course there were other things (apart from trying to gain more spells) I was going to do further into the prologue assuming the rest of the journey hadn't been truncated, but at least some those have been resolved now if not exactly as I envisioned them (the GM like real life can play havoc with your plans   ).


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> (the GM like real life can play havoc with your plans   )



Yes.  Trust me, I know.  I've managed to learn just how important my little Nymph was, and it's been far more than I ever imagined when I created her.  Unfortunately, she's now in the 'potentialy disposable' stage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The DI prologue though is really for BS's benefit, and I'm just trailing along.




Then stop posting in it so I can get it done and over with.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, she's now in the 'potentialy disposable' stage.




Don't explain why, I'm reading the IC thread, but you could explain what you mean by potentially disposable?  (Are you going to ask RA to make a new character?  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront, I hit you up with a email to your gmail regarding my last post.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't explain why, I'm reading the IC thread, but you could explain what you mean by potentially disposable?  (Are you going to ask RA to make a new character?  )



IC, she's completely helpless and at this point useless if someone has alterior motives.  OOC, RA would have to kill her outright for me to drop her.

Reply sent btw


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> IC, she's completely helpless and at this point useless if someone has alterior motives.  OOC, RA would have to kill her outright for me to drop her.
> 
> Reply sent btw



 I see that.  All things considered I consider it all good news.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks like the boards were restored.  Anyone else online?  First post then!


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

here I am!

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Bah, that's happening too often for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, that's happening too often for me.



 What's happening?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Yooo! (damn.  Freaking third….  Stupid wives.   )


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm looking into it. . . 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What's happening?



Enworld being unavailable or semi-down.

Often happens at least once a day, from what I can tell, though just for intermittent blips.


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

It's been a bit touchy lately, but we've just been through one of the longest stable periods I can remember on the boards.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

This is the first time down for me in about a week or so.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

Apparently the down time was caused by the logs misbehaving.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yooo! (damn.  Freaking third….  Stupid wives.   )



What's wrong?

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What's wrong?
> 
> Keia



Apparently he has more than one wife


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently he has more than one wife



 He mentioned a third.  Maybe his third wife is causing trouble


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What's wrong?




I didn’t get a reply into RA first cause my wife was on the PC…  (Three wives, maybe if they where RA’s fantasy nymphs but RLW…  One is plenty!  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: did you get my last email from earlier tonight?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: did you get my last email from earlier tonight?



 Yes, I did.  Thanks but I actually already had that info


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: I asked a question in it though...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: I asked a question in it though...



 Kallithyia doesn't know the answer though


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Poor Alyz.  Poor Vasha to, getting caught in the middle.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kallithyia doesn't know the answer though



 I didn't ask IC did I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Poor Alyz.  Poor Vasha to, getting caught in the middle.



 Yep.  It certainly can't help Alyz that Vasha looks like both Ashana and Marrik at once :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I didn't ask IC did I?



 Nope, but if Kalli wants to know how long the journey is, then she should


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, but if Kalli wants to know how long the journey is, then she should



Okay, I'll get to it.   (Did the OOC part get answered yes or no though?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll get to it.   (Did the OOC part get answered yes or no though?)



 The language part?  I already knew Kalli's languages, and a quick check says that the answer is Yes


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep.  It certainly can't help Alyz that Vasha looks like both Ashana and Marrik at once :\



Hrm... you give me idea...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 Let me know if any of the above doesn’t really ring true… but I’m thinking that a true battle sister can restore the honor of a fallen sister(s) and I’m thinking that Kallithyia isn’t a true battle sister either cause of her unworthiness but that Kallithyia can restore her own honor (and those of her sisters) if she kills their rapists. (Not that is really possible...  Maybe just those that enslaved them? ) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The language part?  I already knew Kalli's languages, and a quick check says that the answer is Yes




Well, that part is atleast good news.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hrm... you give me idea...



 I do?


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well here's the user, though I don't have the ability to link to her posts.  Is the current account very new?



BTW, yes she was.  She lost both the account password, and her e-mail password.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do?



*Vasha puts on her therapist outfit (which strangely looks like her tax auditor outfit)*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, yes she was.  She lost both the account password, and her e-mail password.



 Aha, I thought so 

I'm not getting senile yet!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Vasha puts on her therapist outfit (which strangely looks like her tax auditor outfit)*



 Isn't she a bad choice for a therapist in this situation, though


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isn't she a bad choice for a therapist in this situation, though



No, she's probably the only one that would work, because of what you said and who she is.

We'll see.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: There is no such thing as a 'true battle sister' .  There is a Battle Sister, which can be made more specific (Spear Sister, Axe Sister, Bow Sister), and it exists on a different continuum than Soul Sister and True Sister.  Battle Sisters are comrades in arms who fight together and spend time together.  Now, it is possible that someone could be both a True Sister and a Battle Sister, but there isn't a special name for that.  As for the part about needing to kill the rapists to restore the dead Sisters' honour, it isn't true in general for Conacian Amazons, but if it is important to your concept, I'm perfectly fine with saying that it's an idiosyncracy of Kalli's tribe)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 Than it sounds like Kalli’s been lying to Lavinia for about 20 posts now…  She said she was a true (as in real not honorary) battle sister in the crow’s nest…  It also looks like there’s no reason why Kalli cannot tell the story and then all of her battle sisters can “live on” and be happy…  That’s not something I want.  It should be difficult, if not impossible, for them to find peace and for Kalli to be accepted by her tribe again…  cause if she finds acceptance theirs no reason why she wouldn’t just go home.

Kalli very much needs to suffer for this concept to work…  So how do we keep her nymph battle sisters (aka not Lavinia) from finding peace?

Also do we need to go over Conacian Honor/Battle Sisters via email so neither one of us is blind sighted like I have been twice now in the last few days? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: Ah, if you meant true battle sister as in real, and not honourary, then it works perfectly fine.  I was thinking you meant like a True Sister/Battle Sister combo.  Also, I was right in predicting that the other part was important to your concept, so as I suggested above, let's say that Kalli's tribe thinks that way as an idiosyncracy )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 No Kalli has no true sisters and never has, unlike Molpe who’s a true sister whore, but we should define a true (as in real not honorary) battle sister for Kalli’s tribe just so we know.  


I think both warriors need to hit the same opponent drawing blood (percing/slashing weapons only) and who needs to be killed by one of the two and each warrior needs to deliver the deathblow. (So two kills) 
Both sisters need to feel like the other has saved their life 
 They need to be blood each other (dagger across the palm works)
 They need to have three blood rubbing ceremonies, where they rub blood on each other naked forum. (Each of the above kills and their own blood)
 Sexually Active with each other

That should be a hard list to do...  Can you think of anything else to add?





[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: are you going to be around for posting IC tomorrow?  (Just curious as I'm trying to plan my day.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: My response was lost when the site went down on me for about five seconds, and I don't want to type it all out again, so I'll summarise:  Battle Sisters (or the even stronger bonded Axe Sisters) are not necessarily involved sexually.  As for your list of ideas, I think it is an excellent list of things that Battle Sisters might do, but considering the capricious nature of Nymphs, it wouldn't be a strict prerequisite.  Also, that's quite a lot--any two Amazons who shared all of those things would be Axe Sisters (or Spear Sisters) for sure.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: are you going to be around for posting IC tomorrow?  (Just curious as I'm trying to plan my day.  )



Did you clear it with your wives?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: are you going to be around for posting IC tomorrow?  (Just curious as I'm trying to plan my day.  )



 Depends on tournaments, problem sets, and sleep.  I can't honestly say, but I suggest not to plan your day around Play by Post gaming.  I know I don't (which is why I can't say for sure).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 Is another tribe idiosyncrasy out of the question?  As Kalli said before in the IC thread she was sexual active with all of the battle sisters in her squad…  and it doesn’t truly seem out of the question…  Seelie are often active with complete strangers and you want the Conacian to follow them in ways so two fighting side by side with each other…  Yeah I don’t seem them having the camaraderie of shared combatants and not being sexually active with each other. 

Oh the two opponents…  I’m not thinking in the middle of battle her but the two going off into the woods to hunt together.

I’m also thinking that Kalli’s tribe has no higher bond than battle sister (other than true sister) as they want them to fight together as a whole not create separations between each other. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> but I suggest not to plan your day around Play by Post gaming.  I know I don't...



I know.  You just plan your nights around it…   Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: 


> Is another tribe idiosyncrasy out of the question? As Kalli said before in the IC thread she was sexual active with all of the battle sisters in her squad… and it doesn’t truly seem out of the question… Seelie are often active with complete strangers and you want the Conacian to follow them in ways so two fighting side by side with each other… Yeah I don’t seem them having the camaraderie of shared combatants and not being sexually active with each other.




It's definitely not a required part of being a Battle Sister, but don't fall for the Converse Fallacy.  That is, just because it isn't part of being a Battle Sister doesn't mean two Battle Sisters can't do it.



> Oh the two opponents… I’m not thinking in the middle of battle her but the two going off into the woods to hunt together.




That's definitely more of an Axe Sister thing.



> I’m also thinking that Kalli’s tribe has no higher bond than battle sister (other than true sister) as they wont them to fight together as a whole not create separations between each other. [




True Sister isn't higher than Axe Sister--they're on a different continuum.  The bond of Axe Sister is a cultural commonality between the Conacians, so it is definitely present in Kalli's tribe.  It does not create separations at all--quite the opposite (check out the Theban Sacred Band strategy that finally beat the Spartans in the battles of Megalopolis, Mantinea, and Messenia).  Beloved friends and comrades in your warband are all Battle Sisters, which eventually usually encompasses everyone in your warband.  Axe Sisters are those with an even closer bond in battle, for instance perhaps those who have done many of the things in your list above.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know.  You just plan your nights around it…   Thanks for letting me know.



Get a 3rd shift job


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Okay, I think I'm going to head off to bed...  Nighty night all! 

RA, saw the last IC post.  Need to think on it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I'm going to head off to bed...  Nighty night all!
> 
> RA, saw the last IC post.  Need to think on it.



 K, G'night


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know.  You just plan your nights around it…   Thanks for letting me know.



 I don't plan my nights around it either.  I do this only when I have spare time.  Anything else would be silly, I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't plan my nights around it either.  I do this only when I have spare time.  Anything else would be silly, I think.



 probably true.

RA: [sblock]Anyhow, I'm really going to bed cause I don't think I'm doing a good job of conveying my wishes for how my character's tribe functioned.  I accepted the change in my character's time frame for you, I watched you toss in a character of Lavinia with this connected history seconds after I accepted this so stuff was already in motion...  Going behind the back of a player like that isn’t a good way to show you respect or trust them in my humble opinion.  RA, I've done a good job of accepting what you need out of my character for this to work…  

So with that said I want to know why you cannot be more accepting of what I need from my character’s old tribe for me to make this work, for this to be fun for me, for my character to be close to how I want her to be.  Are my ideas truly that wrong?

I already know that Lavinia isn’t going to be a battle sister as I suggested it.  I’m not even close to trying to make it happen.  So please don’t let Lavinia affect your decision. [/sblock]

Night All.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> stuff was already in motion



Of course it was in motion!  Players send in their backgrounds and I flesh out more details of what happens.  Do you think Bront had half of this stuff in his background for Vasha?  Of course not!



> Going behind the back of a player like that isn’t a good way to show you respect or trust them in my humble opinion.



Excuse me?  _Excuse me_?  Everything was already in place because Kalli's story called for a certain amount of time to have passed, and I had always assumed that had passed from the first day you sent me the concept all the way until I noticed that you had the age as 18, which was after the game started.  I then immediately e-mailed you.



> So with that said I want to know why you cannot be more accepting of what I need from my character’s old tribe for me to make this work, for this to be fun for me, for my character to be close to how I want her to be. Are my ideas truly that wrong?




I recognised what you needed from the tribe--non-acceptance.  That's fine, and we can write that part in as an idiosyncracy of the tribe.



> I already know that Lavinia isn’t going to be a battle sister as I suggested it. I’m not even close to trying to make it happen. So please don’t let Lavinia affect your decision.




Of course she doesn't affect my decision.  I didn't expect Kallithyia to want Lavinia as the kind of thing you suggested.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Slow but steady Breakthroughs


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Slow but steady Breakthroughs



 Maybe so


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course it was in motion!  Players send in their backgrounds and I flesh out more details of what happens.  Do you think Bront had half of this stuff in his background for Vasha?  Of course not!




*sigh* RA, sorry, I shouldn’t have said anything as I didn’t want to argue with you anymore…  (and surely didn’t want to upset you and I surely didn't want to get screamed at.)

Honesty, RA, why don’t we just admit that we cannot game together and we go our separate ways?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]


> Honesty, RA, why don’t we just admit that we cannot game together and we go our separate ways?



If that's what you want to do, then I guess that's how it has to be.  Honestly, from playing with you, I'm not sure that D&D is the right gaming system for what you want.  Maybe there's something that's more round-table storytelling with less of a GM role (though if so, I haven't played it--if I ever find a game like that, though, I'll be sure to let you know).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Wow, I think that's the first time Vasha's gotten mad.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, I think that's the first time Vasha's gotten mad.



No, she has before, she just has been trying to be patient, but it doesn't seem to get through to these thick headed Valsians.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, she has before, she just has been trying to be patient, but it doesn't seem to get through to these thick headed Valsians.



 They're stubborn, just like Marrik, and really like Vasha is too.  Vasha doesn't give up when it comes to bringing joy to those around her--it's her Valsian stubbornness


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're stubborn, just like Marrik, and really like Vasha is too.  Vasha doesn't give up when it comes to bringing joy to those around her--it's her Valsian stubbornness



Well, I'm glad I'm doing your nymphs proud.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad I'm doing your nymphs proud.



 You mean Nymph/Valsians


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean Nymph/Valsians



That too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Honesty its not what I really want, its what I think is probably best.  Neither one of us is having enough fun consistently for it to be worthwhile.  As for D&D, besides M&M character creation it’s the perfect system for me.  

I don’t mean this to be a slam against you but pretty much all my other games die from a lack of posting from other players or GM/DM updates and rare because of anything else but we’re not finding any middle ground (Though I’m sure you’ll say you’re the DM there is no middle ground) and that does frustrate me…

From the way you seem to portray me were you surprised that I handled Wei-Han’s betrayal so well?  I will admit I’m not sure what I was to do with Molpe now, I was quite glad to see the class/extended break happen, and I was going to PM Keia to see if Zyk would basically watch after her…  

Cause I said before in email to you, I cannot see many reasons for Molpe to get on a Spelljamming vessel and explore the world…  and certainly couldn’t think of one after the betrayal…  Its just too scary and even a nymph would see the need to go home and protect her young.  (and as you pointed out before she was really young and had a lifetime to explore the sphere so why now? )

RA, truthfully, the last thing I want to do is leave this game…  (or any game and especially any of your games)  but I don’t see how we can solve this.  Do you?

I mean, most, if not all of our issues have come from minor things like a character's background.  Minor as in they have no real affect in the game as they are in the past but just like real people backgrounds shape people's lives, beliefs, and actions so they cannot be dismissed.

RA, when you introduce stuff like:
post 613 (they were mantouched (many times) and had no honor anyways)
 post 615 (This is really a bad one, in a previous post Kalli said Lavinia wasn’t a real battle sisters [which went uncorrected even when I defined it] Also Lavinia added serious Conacian Beliefs for me to have to deal with.  That and she’s offering an easy way out for recovering honor [which should be all but impossible for such major offenses.] )

It (the above) causes me to think that my character hasn’t behaved right in the past, that I’m playing my own character wrong, and as someone else so elegantly noticed I feel like I’m losing control of my character.

Nothing from my character’s present or what will happen in the future will bother me as all of that is accounted for while in the game…  It’s the stuff from there history that should have been accounted for since post 1 that will bother me. 

I think the big reason this is happening is that there is very little written about Corcoran Amazons.  I know there based upon the Greek myth but, RA, I’m not that interested in Greek Myth so reading those myths to have some semblance of an idea of who/what they are isn’t going to be easy on me.  Now, get upset or frustrated I’m not asking you to write a big essay on them but I would like it if you would realize that I’ve been thinking about this character for months now, and rather you like it or not (I don’t mean that to be harsh but I’m not sure what others words to use) I have a very strong idea of what I think Kalli is like, but also how she use to live before her struggles. [This includes her tribe.]

I haven’t tried to do anything major that would mess up your games history, I’ve not said the Corcorans hate men because of this, this and that.  Instead I left that very much alone and gave Kalli her own reasons to hate men…

You’re a wonderful GM, RA, and I wouldn’t begin to think I could do this better than you or even give you lessons but considering Kalli’s tribe isn’t even named (no tie into any tribe you’ve created [that I at least know of]), that Kalli can never go back to that life (at least not without alot of luck and/or divine inspiration), and it is all complete and utter history is it really wrong for the player to make his character’s tribal beliefs no matter how backwards they are? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> RA, when you introduce stuff like:
> post 613 (they were mantouched (many times) and had no honor anyways)
> post 615 (This is really a bad one, in a previous post Kalli said Lavinia wasn’t a real battle sisters [which went uncorrected even when I defined it] Also Lavinia added serious Conacian Beliefs for me to have to deal with. That and she’s offering an easy way out for recovering honor [which should be all but impossible for such major offenses.] )




They had honour in death.  It isn't an easy way out for Kalli (particularly since a death from suicide is not honourable).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They had honour in death.  It isn't an easy way out for Kalli (particularly since a death from suicide is not honourable).



Then Kalli should be happy, rejoice even, for she has restored her sisters’ honor and after one short story all will be good for them. 

So why did she cry in the prologue when she talked about them?  Why did she cry again to Catullus in this thread?  Why did she need to hold back tears in front of Lavinia?  Why did she tell Lavinia that it wasn’t a horrible thing, her sisters had honor again and she would do it again?

Those two posts invalidated all of that…  It’s not like Lavinia is an older/elder Amazon who can show Kalli the truth she’s just someone who did some studying in order to know Kalli better.  Surely Kalli would know more about her own culture than Lavinia would, right?

Did you see where I am coming from now, RA? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]


> Then Kalli should be happy, rejoice even, for she has restored her sisters’ honor and after one short story all will be good for them.
> 
> So why did she cry in the prologue when she talked about them? Why did she cry again to Catullus in this thread? Why did she need to hold back tears in front of Lavinia? Why did she tell Lavinia that it wasn’t a horrible thing, her sisters had honor again and she would do it again?



Because Lavinia isn't quite correct, of course.  She isn't a sufficient arbiter.

They won't be restored until the original tribe hears of their noble deaths, and that won't happen because they won't accept Kalli back--to restore their honours, Kalli must first restore hers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Anyhow, I really do need to go get some sleep... so I guess this will remain unresolved for now.

I hate to sound rude but do you plan on addressing the rest of post # 658? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I read what you had to say, but there's not much to which to respond in there--the parts to which I responded seemed like one of the only ones.  The rest was just explaining, and it did help me see what you were thinking, so thank you for explaining 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because Lavinia isn't quite correct, of course.  She isn't a sufficient arbiter.




Okay...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They won't be restored until the original tribe hears of their noble deaths, and that won't happen because they won't accept Kalli back--to restore their honours, Kalli must first restore hers.




Okay, finaly a reason to smile, but is this IC or OOC knowledge?  I suspect that it would be IC knowledge but I'm not sure...   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
It's IC knowledge--Kalli knows her own ways well enough for that.  Lavinia only heard the part about the stories and thought maybe anyone could do it, but really Kalli needs to have their names remembered and passed down, perhaps by her tribe's Lorekeeper if Kalli's tribe was one of the ones that has one.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The rest was just explaining, and it did help me see what you were thinking, so thank you for explaining



No, no, that's cool. That's all I need to know.    (The lack of anything made me think you where upset with me and glad to get rid of me.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> No, no, that's cool. That's all I need to know.  (The lack of anything made me think you where upset with me and glad to get rid of me.)




Okey dokey.  I mean, some of the explaining did have things such that I probably could have gone down on a point-by-point basis and tried to make counterarguments, but since it seemed like you were just trying to get your POV across, I thought it would be rude.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's IC knowledge--Kalli knows her own ways well enough for that.  Lavinia only heard the part about the stories and thought maybe anyone could do it, but really Kalli needs to have their names remembered and passed down, perhaps by her tribe's Lorekeeper if Kalli's tribe was one of the ones that has one.





Cool.   That knowledge actually changes somethings, much like it did with Wei-Han, and if you don’t mind I would like to delete from post 616 on, which is like one IC from you anyhow, and have Kalli explain how she needed to restore her honor for them to have any chance of “restful sleep.”

As for battle sisters…  When you have time could you explain how a battle sister becomes an axe sister and/or a spear sister?  (I think those where the only two.)

Also, not that it matters anymore, but what are the chances of a non-nymph (or even a non Conacian nymph) becoming battle sisters?

Does being a battle sister make you a part of the tribe?  

I have more questions but they will have to wait… (basically till I wake up enough to think of them.)

Oh, you said killing the rapist doesn't necessary restore honor…  In what ways could Kalli restore her own honor?  (If they were painful and difficult I would consider them…  I had pretty much given up on her restoring her honor so she would be more inclined to stick around with the others.  [Making a new life sort of thing.]) 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> 
> ...



RA, naw your good. 

Night… ah, morning all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Cool.  That knowledge actually changes somethings, much like it did with Wei-Han, and if you don’t mind I would like to delete from post 616 on, which is like one IC from you anyhow, and have Kalli explain how she needed to restore her honor for them to have any chance of “restful sleep.”




Deleting posts 616-618 is fine, but I suggest keeping the rest for reference.



> As for battle sisters… When you have time could you explain how a battle sister becomes an axe sister and/or a spear sister? (I think those where the only two.)




Bow Sister too.  Basically, they are very close comrades who have protected each other time and time again.  In combat, they flow as one.  A lot of those things you suggested in that one post are great ideas for things they might do as part of their bond.  If they complete the ritual, they can take a tactical feat that lets them give a +4 flanking bonus instead of +2 when flanking with their Axe Sister(s) a +4 Aid Another instead of +2 when Aiding their Spear Sister(s), and +1 bonus to attacks when firing a bow at the same target as their Bow Sister(s).



> Also, not that it matters anymore, but what are the chances of a non-nymph (or even a non Conacian nymph) becoming battle sisters?




Chances of a non-Nymph are higher than chances of a Seelie Nymph, though Vaelysh Nymphs might have the best chances of non-Conacians.  It's not common just because the Amazons are insular, but if an Amazon fights with a worthy non-Conacian female warrior, chances are good that she can become a Battle Sister.  Now to progress to Axe Sister, that requires a level of trust and intimacy in battle that is very rare to be seen with a non-Conacian.

If you're a Battle Sister to a respected tribe member, it sometimes makes you an honourary member of the tribe, depending on other qualities you have.  Honourary members aren't considered to be true members though, though the tribe will be nice enough not to attack them 



> Oh, you said killing the rapist doesn't necessary restore honor… In what ways could Kalli restore her own honor? (If they were painful and difficult I would consider them… I had pretty much given up on her restoring her honor so she would be more inclined to stick around with the others. [Making a new life sort of thing.])




Killing the rapist is a start, though it is neither necessary nor sufficient.  It can be very painful and difficult indeed because and Amazon is not restored to her honour until she feels that she is inside and until she must perform feats of honour sufficient to restore her.  I mean, in the end, it's all about internal honour.  Kalli could easily go and lie to her Sisters about what happened and be right back with them right now, but she won't because she has honour.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, naw your good.
> 
> Night… ah, morning all.



 Morning


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Norning BS   (Or is that in Ferrix's game?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Time for sleeping


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Time for sleeping



K, Night


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> K, Night



 I sneakily posted one more time


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I sneakily posted one more time



Yeah, I saw you lurking


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw you lurking



 I actually stayed again due to getting some good material for my e-mail reply.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I actually stayed again due to getting some good material for my e-mail reply.



You'll never leave, Muhaha!   

Oh, wait, you did.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You'll never leave, Muhaha!
> 
> Oh, wait, you did.



 But I came back


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But I came back



It Alive!  It's Alive! (I've always wanted to say that)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It Alive!  It's Alive! (I've always wanted to say that)



 Well, now you got the chance then


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

I filled in that reference.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I filled in that reference.



 Now I know, and knowing is half the battle


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

RA: [sblock] 







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Deleting posts 616-618 is fine, but I suggest keeping the rest for reference.



FYI.  I moved the OOC posts to the OOC thread.  You know me.  I hate seeing totally OOC posts in the IC thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

Unleashed, I see that your back from your FtF adventures…  How did it go?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed, I see that your back from your FtF adventures…  How did it go?




Good. We managed to survive the entire day without a casualty which is unusual when my brother runs the game (we did have to make new characters at the start of the day though as last time was a TPK). Then when we finished RPGing for the guy that's local stayed and we played cards until about 2am (hadn't done that for a long while). So a fun day all up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Good. We managed to survive the entire day without a casualty which is unusual when my brother runs the game (we did have to make new characters at the start of the day though as last time was a TPK). Then when we finished RPGing for the guy that's local stayed and we played cards until about 2am (hadn't done that for a long while). So a fun day all up.



 Yes, that sounds like a good game night


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that sounds like a good game night



 Indeed, it does.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that sounds like a good game night




Night...no, no, we played from midday until 2am all up, split pretty evenly between the two activities.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Is there something I should know about Aspasia? She seems to have disabled Tiberius.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
Nothing important 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

And Deeper... and Deeper...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And Deeper... and Deeper...



 What's deeper and deeper?  You mean the thing with Vasha?  I honestly thought you knew before when her name was revealed in the Palace (which is why I thought that was a more dramatic moment then it must have been for you )


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm bad with names.  Look at Briinn.

So, when am I going to find out she's also Lynestra?


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

BTW, going to wait for Oirhandir and/or Troi to chime in before I continue in Festival


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil, email sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm bad with names.  Look at Briinn.
> 
> So, when am I going to find out she's also Lynestra?



 That would be funny


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, going to wait for Oirhandir and/or Troi to chime in before I continue in Festival



 Okay, that's fine too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, email sent.



 Replied


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be funny



I should ask about the family.

BTW, if I didn't say it before, shame on you about his name


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Replied




Replied.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

Good night all. 

RA: [sblock] Quick question on the way out the door...  but if Lavinia wanted to and Kalli wanted to also.  Could show tutor Lavinia enough so she could take the Amazon class or is it more like the nymph or a PrC for a non-Conacian to get into? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I should ask about the family.
> 
> BTW, if I didn't say it before, shame on you about his name



 What do you mean?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yes, Lavinia could take the Amazon class, theoretically.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



Bertram's last name


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

RA: Cool. 

Okay, really gone this time unless I have to eat before I can fall asleep…  (Then I might be back for one more.)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good night all.




Goodnight BS, in case you don't come back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bertram's last name



 What's wrong with it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight BS, in case you don't come back.



Thanks, gone for good this time.


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What's wrong with it?



Nothing's wrong, just oddly appropriate for Arris


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nothing's wrong, just oddly appropriate for Arris



 I don't follow, actually...


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Atreides?  From Dune?

btw, can Ecomancers use Psionic focus, or no, since they use pure magic?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Atreides?  From Dune?
> 
> btw, can Ecomancers use Psionic focus, or no, since they use pure magic?



 Huh?  You mean the Frank Herbert book?  I only know the author's name from Quizbowl, but I don't know anything about it.  You can trust that I got the name somewhere else, though Herbert probably got it there too.

No, Ecomancers can't use psionic focus


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

The main character in those books is Paul Atreides, so it's an appropriate name for someone from Arris.  Of course, Bertram isn't so...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The main character in those books is Paul Atreides, so it's an appropriate name for someone from Arris.  Of course, Bertram isn't so...



 Oh, well see I didn't know that


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, well see I didn't know that



So, what did you name if after?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, what did you name if after?



 Oh, I have my sources   And most of them are mythological sources


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I have my sources   And most of them are mythological sources



Yeah, my mythology is a bit rusty.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, my mythology is a bit rusty.



 That explains it


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That explains it



Never got to take a class on it, and most of my research was either D&D related, or simpler reports that didn't involve much delving.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Never got to take a class on it, and most of my research was either D&D related, or simpler reports that didn't involve much delving.



 By the time I got to take any class even remotely related, I already knew more than the teachers about mythology...I was mad that we never learned it in high school or before, so I learned it myself


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the time I got to take any class even remotely related, I already knew more than the teachers about mythology...I was mad that we never learned it in high school or before, so I learned it myself




Well that explains a great deal. Although I have a good foundation in mythology it's nowhere near as indepth as yours.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that explains a great deal. Although I have a good foundation in mythology it's nowhere near as indepth as yours.



 Uh oh.  What did it explain


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  What did it explain



Shh, we won't tell, you're still oddly mysterious to us


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Side note, does Vasha know of any way to potentialy speak to her father?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Side note, does Vasha know of any way to potentialy speak to her father?



 No.  There's no way to do that that she knows.


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  There's no way to do that that she knows.



Figures, otherwise she'd offer to speak to her father on behalf of Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Figures, otherwise she'd offer to speak to her father on behalf of Alyz.



 Even Speak With Dead, which they don't have on Arris, doesn't actually let you tell things to dead souls--it only calls forth an echo of their former self that can answer questions.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  What did it explain




Well for me it explains why things often sound familiar, but I just can't place them offhand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well for me it explains why things often sound familiar, but I just can't place them offhand.



 That'll do it


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That'll do it




Well at least now I know where to look for anything that sounds familiar.


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

[sblock]You know, part of me expects to find that she still keeps Marrik's head in her room.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock]You know, part of me expects to find that she still keeps Marrik's head in her room.[/sblock]



 [SBLOCK=Bront]
Ick!  That's just gross![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ick!  That's just gross!



Yeah, that seemed a bit over the top.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront:
[sBLOCK]
Remarkably close to being correct, though 
[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

RA
[sBLOCK]
Yup [/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Vasha should have just listened to Lhyzra 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

RA[sblock]Maybe, but you know Vasha.  And if she can help bring her father back...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Vasha Frankestein, I presume? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

RA [sblock]It's Alive! and it's wearing this cute dress [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Heh 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

No wonder she never needed a hand


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No wonder she never needed a hand



 Hmm?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront, you could always google the name...  (like I do.  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Alyz, no wonder she never needed a hand (Bad joke)



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, you could always google the name...  (like I do.  )



Having trouble finding non-dune links.  Lots of links in spanis too :/


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Nevermind

http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Atreidae


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

RA, email sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, email sent.



 Replied.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, Boss.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

RA - GMail


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA - GMail



 Replied


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I'm going to take of for the night... Nighty night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to take of for the night... Nighty night all.



 G'night.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Night BS


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, PM sent, Bump made, I'm gone.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Why do I get the feeling that what she wants to do is somehow wrong and doomed to go poorly?  It's a shame she's realy offered Vasha one of the few things she's weak for.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Everyone has some weakness that will turn them to the Dark Side  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]THat's what I'm worried about though, because ultimately she won't do something that is realy dark, but reviving the dead morality is generaly somewhat confusing[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Agreed.  It's a good question:  Would a Nymph be willing to perform a Necromancy[Evil] ritual, which notably has the Evil descriptor and is thus an evil act, in order to perform the good result of resurrecting a good person.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]What she's looking for is if it has that Evil descriptor.  Obviosly, it's not like she can just ask Alyz   I generaly dislike moral quandries termed in the Alignment system, especialy the Evil is not always apparent, or in some cases, simply arbitrary.

Hense Vasha seeking guidance.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Well, it's hard to tell if it will have the Evil descriptor.  There are some things that are no less evil the others but randomly have it, so in that sense, yeah, moral quandaries defined by the alignment system are weird.  Would Vasha not do it if it has the Evil descriptor, even if it didn't involve any overtly evil acts?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]If it's not overtly evil, she'd do it, but she's trying to find out if it is, and in this matter, she doesn't trust Alyz's judgement.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
So she doesn't really trust Alyz not to do evil stuff 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]
Given what she saw, she's unsure about this particular instance.  Not in general.

In case you hadn't noticed, Alyz is slightly disturbed 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Really?  I hadn't noticed 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Just think what Zythryd will say when I offer to let him meet my dead father [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Heh 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Why do I have a feeling that's a side effect from the Jhyram Arris?

Apparently it's also an excuse to run nakid through the estate


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why do I have a feeling that's a side effect from the Jhyram Arris?
> 
> Apparently it's also an excuse to run nakid through the estate



 Your feeling is correct.  And it is indeed such an excuse


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your feeling is correct.  And it is indeed such an excuse



Cool     and cool


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool     and cool



 Not _everything_ that happens to Vasha is bad


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not _everything_ that happens to Vasha is bad



I knew it!  You're just softening her up


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I knew it!  You're just softening her up



 Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahahaha!



That being a permanent ability would be cool.  Here's hoping


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That being a permanent ability would be cool.  Here's hoping



 No!  Hope is the mother of fools 

*Casts _Crushing Despair_*


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No!  Hope is the mother of fools
> 
> *Casts _Crushing Despair_*



But Vasha's mother is Ashana...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

Well Rystil I see you've breezed past Thanee, Hypersmurf soon.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

RA: Hopefully you'll be around for a bit, I'll be back in about 40 Minutes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA: Hopefully you'll be around for a bit, I'll be back in about 40 Minutes.



 I need to buy the Aeneid some time today.  I have a class presentation on it tomorrow.  Other than that, I'll be in.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I need to buy the Aeneid some time today.  I have a class presentation on it tomorrow.  Other than that, I'll be in.



The Aeneid?  Is that some sort of nefarious beast?

I was just hopping you were going to be around while I moved back into my bedroom and said good by to my GF before she left for work.  I'll be in bed in about an hour or so, but figure I need to make up for a day or two of posting


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The Aeneid?  Is that some sort of nefarious beast?
> 
> I was just hopping you were going to be around while I moved back into my bedroom and said good by to my GF before she left for work.  I'll be in bed in about an hour or so, but figure I need to make up for a day or two of posting



 No, it's Virgil's epic masterpiece about a Trojan refugee.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it's Virgil's epic masterpiece about a Trojan refugee.



Isn't it old enough then?  Why buy it more time?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Isn't it old enough then?  Why buy it more time?



 No, I mean I have to purchase it.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I mean I have to purchase it.



Ahh.

See if you can get the origional manuscript.  Should be cheaper since it's probably an oder edition 

BTW, Cade's been submitted, and since he gaind 9 HP, he's at 1 

And I'm realy hoping I didn't kill Hobbes because of a player error on HP   I'm hoping he simply deducted wounds without doing an out of, because 47 HP for 2d8+3d12+15 is quite low.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh.
> 
> See if you can get the origional manuscript.  Should be cheaper since it's probably an oder edition
> 
> ...



 Well, I need to get the version they have so that I can present the right page number and know I'm presenting what I'm supposed to be presenting.

Actually, 47 is exactly average on the dot if his first level was a d8 level.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, but it's not average with my rolling method.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's not average with my rolling method.



 True.  Maybe he took average instead of rolling by mistake?


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True.  Maybe he took average instead of rolling by mistake?



Then his raging and shifting stats are WAY off.  I think he took damage and never healed it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Then his raging and shifting stats are WAY off.  I think he took damage and never healed it.



 Ah, that would do it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

RA: [sblock] I see you floating around but suspect that it being a T-day [Tuesday/Thursday] that your time is limited and you didn’t have time to reply to that email I sent you (let alone post IC, that would be a long post) but I want to make sure you see the email before you post for Kalli. (You can skip updating Kalli till you have the time for it if Unleashed's updates won’t take long and it will help you out.  ) [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like RA is back on days, at least for a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Looks like RA is back on days, at least for a bit.



 I randomly wound up that way after I stayed up for a few days on one stupid assignment, and I figured it was good to be that way for now since I have a tournament to run this morning.


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I randomly wound up that way after I stayed up for a few days on one stupid assignment, and I figured it was good to be that way for now since I have a tournament to run this morning.



Yeah, I figured that might be part of it.

Anyway, hope to see you on tonight for a bit, but either way, have fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

[sblock=RA] 







*OOC:*


 Kalli grabbed her greatsword and sheath even though I failed to mention it originally. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
Okay[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

So, how was the tourny?  Any jousting injuries?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, how was the tourny?  Any jousting injuries?



 Well, there were a few kinks, and it was tiring, but no matter catastrophes, which is good


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, how was the tourny?  Any jousting injuries?




Nope, Rystil was only involved with the melee.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, Rystil was only involved with the melee.



I thought jousting technicaly was melee?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought jousting technicaly was melee?




Well I was referring to the particular tourney combat called the grand melee (no lances or horses there, only men on foot).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Night all.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

Goodnight BS.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Woho! Party Time!

er, Night BS


----------



## Keia (Oct 23, 2005)

Nite BS!

And me too in a few!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! Party Time!




It might have been if RA hadn’t fallen a sleep before I left…


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It might have been if RA hadn’t fallen a sleep before I left…



We still had plenty of fun with the PbP mods asleep.   

By we I mean Unleashed and LogicsFate.  I wouldn't do anything to cause trouble.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We still had plenty of fun with the PbP mods asleep.




Oh, I see.   Truth be told if your waiting for us to go to sleep so you can have your fun your wasting time. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> By we I mean Unleashed and LogicsFate.  I wouldn't do anything to cause trouble.




Yeah, right, but what did you three do?  LEW stuff or something else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

[sblock= RA]Hey we doing any IC posting tonight?  I would be the first to admit that I’ve had a crappy night and would love a good honest distraction…  [/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We still had plenty of fun with the PbP mods asleep.
> 
> By we I mean Unleashed and LogicsFate.  I wouldn't do anything to cause trouble.




 Cries a tear of happiness, I'm a part of "we"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Cries a tear of happiness, I'm a part of "we"



I guess you are… 

Now what did you all do that was so darn fun?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

Nothing that would get us banned, That's for kinda sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Nothing that would get us banned, That's for kinda sure.



 Well yeah I never thought that there was a chance of that...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

LogicsFate how are you going making your character? Are you still making a character?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup, might as well just relax, and look toward the future, no sense in looking at all the posts you may or may not have missed while away

EDIT: O yeah I was suppose to add a smily to puncuate that fact that I was kidding


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now what did you all do that was so darn fun?




Umm, logged off and did something else...yeah that's it!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> LogicsFate how are you going making your character? Are you still making a character?




I need a decent backstory(the hardest part of the creation process for me) and some equipment

Right now, I'm just waiting for the power to go out as I'm in the path of Wilma, A few more days or less and I'll have it ready for reveiw


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Umm, logged off and did something else...yeah that's it!



 Ah I see...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Umm, logged off and did something else...yeah that's it!



 Ah I see... 

And I have no idea what you two are talking about.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah I see...
> 
> And I have no idea what you two are talking about.




I guess the over-all reaching problem is that neither do I.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I need a decent backstory(the hardest part of the creation process for me) and some equipment
> 
> Right now, I'm just waiting for the power to go out as I'm in the path of Wilma, A few more days or less and I'll have it ready for reveiw




Okay, Rystil was just worried you might have disappeared...so do remember to check in from time to time even if you're not doing anything.  

Best of luck with Wilma.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

Will do and I do check in, though messages tend to get swollowed up for some reason, you crazy posters

Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Will do and I do check in, though messages tend to get swollowed up for some reason, you crazy posters



 What are you two talking about?

(and yes good luck with Wilma.  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah I see...
> 
> And I have no idea what you two are talking about.






			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I guess the over-all reaching problem is that neither do I.




Well that's because Bront made it all up.  

(Sorry for ruining your joke Bront, but I think it's gone on long enough...BS has suffered enough anyway.  )


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What are you two talking about?
> 
> (and yes good luck with Wilma.  )




This time, we were talking about Rystil thinking I had disappeared, which I had. and if I had seen a message to that effect I would have mentioned I was around and given a lame, but very valid excuse. Now all that's done with and the last obstical on my was to total free time is Wilma.

and thankyou


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, so basically I need to see if I can ban Bront huh?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

After he replies the game he DMs in LEW, you can do whatever you want...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Will do and I do check in, though messages tend to get swollowed up for some reason, you crazy posters






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What are you two talking about?




Well Rystil was worried we were down to four players in Diplomatic Immunity as he hadn't heard from LogicsFate or Kohbiel.

So if you're around Kohbiel feel free to post in the Three on the Boat thread whenever you like, you won't get a starting post, just feel free to talk to Catullus to get yourself started.


----------



## Keia (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm still here 

Keia


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Rystil was worried we were down to four players in Diplomatic Immunity as he hadn't heard from LogicsFate or Kohbiel.




Right!


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess you are…
> 
> Now what did you all do that was so darn fun?



Don't tell him 



Spoiler



we didn't do anything


.

This is too much fun.


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's because Bront made it all up.
> 
> (Sorry for ruining your joke Bront, but I think it's gone on long enough...BS has suffered enough anyway.  )



I... uh... don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So if you're around Kohbiel feel free to post in the Three in a Boat thread whenever you like, you won't get a starting post, just feel free to talk to Catullus to get yourself started.



Kohbiel is gone and has been gone for over two months now…


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kohbiel is gone and has been gone for over two months now…




Well one month (last activity 26 Sep 2005), but I won't quibble too much it's definitely been a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well one month (last activity 26 Sep 2005), but I won't quibble too much it's definitely been a while.



 Who cares, he been gone a month with no reason given for being absent and RA went into the trouble of rewriting our part of the game to include him...

I honesty do not want to see him posting in the game when he returns. (Unless he has a damn good reason not too have been posting.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

Things happen, and while it doesn't speak to his reliability that he didn't stop in, there's been enough things going on in the past month or so that he could have any and every good reason to.

Of course, I'm always a bit more forgiving of a poster who disapears, since I'd want the same treatment.  One game I was in and droped out of (died IC after asking about potentialy leaving for a bit, so wasn't an issue), just died shortly afterwards, declaired dead by the GM when he got no responce in a week.  Of course, other posters are active, so I don't know quite what happened, but that seems like a short time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Things happen, and while it doesn't speak to his reliability that he didn't stop in, there's been enough things going on in the past month or so that he could have any and every good reason to.




He wasn't very reliable before he disappeared completely so I don't believe your situation and his is even close to being similar.  (In most cases its not that hard to make an effort to post and not doing it is a pure sign of not respecting fellow players or DMs.)

Not that my or your opinion really matters in this since its RA's game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He wasn't very reliable before he disappeared completely so I don't believe your situation and his is even close to being similar.  (In most cases its not that hard to make an effort to post and not doing it is a pure sign of not respecting fellow players or DMs.)
> 
> Not that my or your opinion really matters in this since its RA's game.



 Well, you're not giving him a very friendly environment to which to return...So why would he want to?  

My opinion is more similar to Bront's.  However, I'm also not above dropping inactive players for alts if I must, but I don't like to be mean to the people who dropped--it's probably not their fault, and even if it is, RL comes first.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 24, 2005)

We'll probly never know what accually happened


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you're not giving him a very friendly environment to which to return...So why would he want to?




There’s been 1000 or so posts easily in the OOC threads what makes you think he’s going to read them all and find my honest comments? 

Also don't mistake honesty for a lack of friendliness...  Knowing how you feel on the subject I would be the first to welcome him back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

Night all. 

RA: [sblock]Is DT doing okay?  It really been quite of late... :\ [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

Goodnight BS.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night all.
> 
> RA: [sblock]Is DT doing okay?  It really been quite of late... :\ [/sblock]



 G'night BS

[SBLOCK]
Hopefully it's okay
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

RA: thanks for the update. 

Really gone now.


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> RL comes first.



I think that's the big thing, and that's why I don't judge.  And dispite us thinking it's not hard, I've seen too many people drop out without saying anything to think that it's them being rude intentionaly.  Stuff happens.

Anyway, good to know you'd welcome him back, and yes, that doesn't mean you don't think it's rude, I think it's rude too, but not always avoidable.

Anyway, enough of that.  LF, if you need a hand, feel free to drop myself, unleashed, or RA an e-mail.  Unleashed is the resident expert on RA's stuff when he's not around, I am usually good at helping with rules questions, and can help with story inspiration of you need it, and RA, well, he's the GM, so you're ultimately his pawn 

Edit: Oh, and BS is occasionaly usefull too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh, and BS is occasionaly usefull too



That's because I'm your hero... 

Dude, so what’s up with the lack of updates in the last 30 hours???  

RA, no don’t be giving me any excuses now…  Just accept that you’re a slacker and rectify the situation… 

ENworld back up. (Obviously)  Glad to see it survived and wasn’t blown away or washed out to sea…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry to say it all, but Good Night.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

Goodnight BS.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight BS.



 Really gone now.   RA’s timing was just too prefect with the last update.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think that's the big thing, and that's why I don't judge.  And dispite us thinking it's not hard, I've seen too many people drop out without saying anything to think that it's them being rude intentionaly.  Stuff happens.
> 
> Anyway, good to know you'd welcome him back, and yes, that doesn't mean you don't think it's rude, I think it's rude too, but not always avoidable.
> 
> ...





If something bad happened to me tomorrow, then no one here would find out about it, I'd just disappear...

Thanks Bront, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

Well LogicsFate it's good to see you've gotten through Wilma at least.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

Okay, really gone now… 

I blame RA for some great posting in a pivotal moment for keeping me here for an extra hour…


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Really gone now.   RA’s timing was just too prefect with the last update.




Yep, certainly looks like you're really gone.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 26, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well LogicsFate it's good to see you've gotten through Wilma at least.




Yeah, our area only recieved tropical storm level winds and rain, pssh


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> If something bad happened to me tomorrow, then no one here would find out about it, I'd just disappear...
> 
> Thanks Bront, I'll keep that in mind



No problem


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

Right now, I'm looking for more info on Chuliit and the Feldori, have they been fleashed out more anywhere?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm looking for more info on Chuliit and the Feldori, have they been fleashed out more anywhere?



 I've talked about the Feldori fairly extensively in random places, although I haven't said too too much on Chuliit itself.  I've noticed that the Feldori aren't described too much in the .rtf file though, so I'm wondering if anyone has the search function and can find the posts?  If not, I'll be glad to answer your questions on them--they have quite a unique way of reproducing, as evidenced by the first Feldori NPC to appear in Destiny's Tears, whose father is her half-sister's mother .


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

Goverment, is tribal? How do their leaders come to power?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Goverment, is tribal? How do their leaders come to power?



 That's like the only thing that actually is in the compilation   It is indeed tribal, often led by the most skilled or persuasive.  Basically a meritocracy with a bit of a cult of personality--rather Chaotic in the organisation in that they follow those they respect, but the tribal chieftainess doesn't really impose laws on what the others can do so much as make general decisions.  Leaders usually come to power when selected by the people and the present leader.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> whose father is her half-sister's mother .



[sing] I am my own grandpa [/sing]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Well that's because you haven't discussed the Feldori with me, and everything in posts that I've seen is in the compilation (unless it happened later in DT in which case I haven't seen them).  

I do ask everyone for information, but I don't tend to get much.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

I've given you everything I've found out and can share.  I've learned quite a bit about the ruling Dragonlords on Arris, but not sure how much of that should be public.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's like the only thing that actually is in the compilation   It is indeed tribal, often led by the most skilled or persuasive.  Basically a meritocracy with a bit of a cult of personality--rather Chaotic in the organisation in that they follow those they respect, but the tribal chieftainess doesn't really impose laws on what the others can do so much as make general decisions.  Leaders usually come to power when selected by the people and the present leader.




I can only have things clarified if I know about them(or at least pretend to know) So if one leader died, the postion would go to the second most respected tribeslady, I assume it could be respect for their wisdom, or strength, or intellegence, or charisma, maybe even the other two?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've given you everything I've found out and can share.  I've learned quite a bit about the ruling Dragonlords on Arris, but not sure how much of that should be public.




That's what I imagine has happened with everyone, and since I try not to read SBLOCKs or threads that don't concern me it doesn't get to the compilation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I can only have things clarified if I know about them(or at least pretend to know) So if one leader died, the postion would go to the second most respected tribeslady, I assume it could be respect for their wisdom, or strength, or intellegence, or charisma, maybe even the other two?



 No worries, that's cool 

Yes, that's right.  It can be respect for any outstanding merit, and different Feldori tribes have different structures.  Many of them have a council of other respected Feldori to offer advice to the chieftainess.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

Being more primative, how do the Feldori make it to other worlds usually?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Being more primative, how do the Feldori make it to other worlds usually?



 Feldori are curious and like to explore, like cats, and they usually get to other worlds aboard Spelljamming ships of other cultures.  They adapt fairly easily to new cultures, so if a Feldori group moves to a new world, within the first generation they will be able to integrate within the culture of that world by breeding with the people there.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

I am to assume that other races can't have birth Feldori, do the Feldori birth half-Feldori, when they take from other races, or are the products regular Feldori, with some similar traits?

Happy 15000


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I am to assume that other races can't have birth Feldori, do the Feldori birth half-Feldori, when they take from other races, or are the products regular Feldori, with some similar traits?
> 
> Happy 15000



 Feldori can't fertilise other races, that's correct, since they're female.  They use their fangs to extract DNA while injecting a euphoric neurotoxin that inhibits the reuptake of certain neurotransmitters, causing pleasure to become intensified.  The result of the recombinant DNA is a Feldori (not a half-Feldori) who has picked up traits from the father (which could be a female or even genderless father), hence the Paternal Power special ability.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Unsurprisingly, all this Feldori talk is going straight into the compilation.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

Thankyou that clears a lot up, if I think of anymore questions I'll be back, till then g'night


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Thankyou that clears a lot up, if I think of anymore questions I'll be back, till then g'night



 G'night then


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Unsurprisingly, all this Feldori talk is going straight into the compilation.



 I suspected that ...Admittedly, I said it more eloquently and completely than this somewhere else though


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Feldori can't fertilise other races, that's correct, since they're female.  They use their fangs to extract DNA while injecting a euphoric neurotoxin that inhibits the reuptake of certain neurotransmitters, causing pleasure to become intensified.  The result of the recombinant DNA is a Feldori (not a half-Feldori) who has picked up traits from the father (which could be a female or even genderless father), hence the Paternal Power special ability.



So, what about a Dolathi father/Mother/genderless parent?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I suspected that ...Admittedly, I said it more eloquently and completely than this somewhere else though




Probably via email when you were just using hotmail...


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

You know, this is the second time I've posted, and unleashed has posted after me before I saw my post come up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, what about a Dolathi father/Mother/genderless parent?



 Full Dolathi in that case


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

BTW, Congrats on 15000


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, Congrats on 15000



 Thanks--and thanks to Logicsfate who congratulated me 5 posts beforehand.  Yay!  I'm the 3rd person ever to reach level 6!


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope to be 5th by the end of the year, might even be 5th by the end of november.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I hope to be 5th by the end of the year, might even be 5th by the end of november.



 I highly doubt you'll get 7500 posts before BS gets 1500, but if you mean 5th highest total and not 5th to 15000 then I bet you can manage it


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

I ment 5th level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I ment 5th level.



 Ohhhhh.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks--and thanks to Logicsfate who congratulated me 5 posts beforehand.  Yay!  I'm the 3rd person ever to reach level 6!




Congratulations on 15K...of course I'm waiting until you pass Hypersmurf.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Congratulations on 15K...of course I'm waiting until you pass Hypersmurf.



He might do that soon too.  Hyper has been busy and been slacking a bit in his PbPs.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil, guess we should open another Three Two on the Boat thread soon, before BS gets irate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He might do that soon too.  Hyper has been busy and been slacking a bit in his PbPs.



 He's not even in my sights yet.  'In my sights' is defined as <1000 posts above me.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's not even in my sights yet.  'In my sights' is defined as <1000 posts above me.




No poor Hypersmurf is sitting on the horizon completely unaware that he'll shortly be run down by the rampaging monster that is Rystil.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No poor Hypersmurf is sitting on the horizon completely unaware that he'll shortly be run down by the rampaging monster that is Rystil.



Don't make Rystil angry... you wouldn't like him when he's angry...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've noticed that the Feldori aren't described too much in the .rtf file though, so I'm wondering if anyone has the search function and can find the posts?




I cann't right now...  Maybe later if someone reminds me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

RA, you skipped my post. (link)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, guess we should open another Three Two on the Boat thread soon, before BS gets irate.



I concur.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks--and thanks to Logicsfate who congratulated me 5 posts beforehand.  Yay!  I'm the 3rd person ever to reach level 6!




Yay! clapclapclap



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I hope to be 5th by the end of the year, might even be 5th by the end of november.




On anouther note, In four more posts I will have moved from the top 500 highest poster bracket, to the 400s. wooo


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2005)

Night All.   (Sorry niece is showing up at 6 AM and while I hope to sleep more afterwards its by far no guarantee.)

RA: [Sblock] How long before we will incorporate the rest of the players into the game? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay, looks like I'm on break for a few days (err few IC hours) so I'm off for the night.


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Night BS:

Wee, it's 1 AM again in the East.  Should be a LONG night at work


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wee, it's 1 AM again in the East.  Should be a LONG night at work



Yeah, been there done that…  Have fun.


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, been there done that…  Have fun.



Hey, at least I get OT out of it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I get OT out of it



Yeah, I never got that but it sure would have been nice on those 84 hour weeks…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2005)

RA; [sblock] A few questions:
1) Even though I find myself enjoying the break (more so with Molpe as I still have no idea what to do with her) when do you expect IC posted to be needed from me?  
2) When do you suspect that DI characters will meet up?  (I would be lying if I thought I could think of anything major that needed to be done over the nine days.  My plans for her are very simple.  She’ll keep to herself, exercising in her room and/or sparing  (Though is suspect she might need to go topside to truly have the room to wield a greatsword) in an effort to be a better warrior, she eat when someone brings food, and talk to others only if/when she must. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2005)

Yo, I’m removing my instant email notifications from both the IC/OOC threads for DI and DT.  Email/PM me if I’m needed.  (I share this PC with my wife and she gets annoyed when I get these notifications…  It’s a long story and one you need to be married to understand.  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yo, I’m removing my instant email notifications from both the IC/OOC threads for DI and DT.  Email/PM me if I’m needed.  (I share this PC with my wife and she gets annoyed when I get these notifications…  It’s a long story and one you need to be married to understand.  )




Sweet, now we can talk about him and he might not notice


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

That's a cool pic, where did you get it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's a cool pic, where did you get it?



 I googled for it, but the one I found was too large (I think it was supposed to be a wallpaper because it had excellent resolution), so I used MSPaint to cut off the coloured sides.  I can e-mail you the whole thing if you'd like to see those missing sides


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I googled for it, but the one I found was too large (I think it was supposed to be a wallpaper because it had excellent resolution), so I used MSPaint to cut off the coloured sides.  I can e-mail you the whole thing if you'd like to see those missing sides



Sure, why not.

You seem to know an awful lot about ritualy raising the dead btw...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure, why not.
> 
> You seem to know an awful lot about ritualy raising the dead btw...



 I just wanted it to be a cool scene 

To tell you the truth, I had the TV on and it was playing the FMA episode where they try to raise their mother, and it was at the part where they do it literally at the same time I was writing the post.  I was a bit freaked out at the coincidence  , but I think having that in the background helped me get the mood of the ritual better


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay, e-mail sent to the jpm one


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

On a side note, it took me a moment to figure out what you ment by FMA, having been unable to watch Adult Swim for almost a year.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> On a side note, it took me a moment to figure out what you ment by FMA, having been unable to watch Adult Swim for almost a year.



 Hasn't it been on for over a year?  

Ah well.  I like FMA   It is probably the only television show or movie to genuinely upset me, which speaks a lot in its favour, I think.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hasn't it been on for over a year?
> 
> Ah well.  I like FMA   It is probably the only television show or movie to genuinely upset me, which speaks a lot in its favour, I think.



No, just since December of last year when I started working 3rd shift.

On a side note, I had to edit my post because I almost said "Puddles?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, just since December of last year when I started working 3rd shift.
> 
> On a side note, I had to edit my post because I almost said "Puddles?"



 LOL!


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> LOL!



Hey, if he can hide a gem in me...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, if he can hide a gem in me...



 I'm not sure I follow


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I follow



Well, maybe that's why Puddles was so talkitive when I'd talk to him...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, maybe that's why Puddles was so talkitive when I'd talk to him...



 Oh, that was what I thought you meant, but just checking.  Nope, he didn't do a Mind Switch or Mind Seed with Puddles   That would have been mean to the poor dog, and besides--Alyz had his soul trapped in a gem


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, that was what I thought you meant, but just checking.  Nope, he didn't do a Mind Switch or Mind Seed with Puddles   That would have been mean to the poor dog, and besides--Alyz had his soul trapped in a gem



That's not exactly much better...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's not exactly much better...



 Well, they agreed she was just 'keeping it safe' , right?


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, they agreed she was just 'keeping it safe' , right?



She decided the intention was probably better than the act (Seems often the case here) and left it alone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> She decided the intention was probably better than the act (Seems often the case here) and left it alone.



 Ya, it was very sweet of Alyz, no?  Keeping a gem with your true love's soul in it near your heart at all times--isn't it romantic?


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, it was very sweet of Alyz, no?  Keeping a gem with your true love's soul in it near your heart at all times--isn't it romantic?



It would be if it weren't keeping the soul from moving on...    

I still think she's a bit... obsessed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It would be if it weren't keeping the soul from moving on...
> 
> I still think she's a bit... obsessed



 Maybe just a little


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Polar bear?  Don't worry, I would never do that.  To see why, compare the Brown Bear with the increased stat boosts to the Polar Bear and you would see that you have to be really dumb to pick the Polar Bear   Now, a young Dire Bear would be cool   Actually, Naoise the bear _is_ a young Dire Bear who started with Black Bear stats and has moved on to Brown Bear now.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, Polar Bears aren't any different, or at least much different, than the brown bear.  I wanted a Tiger with my last companion character (A Ranger/Beastmaster who has Natural Bond and a special dispensation of no spell casting but getting LV-3 for the animal companion instead of L/2, Kolbyr)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe just a little



Yeah, barely noticable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

It's even worse than you may think:  The _only_ difference between Polar and Brown is that Polar has more HD, but you get that for free anyway, plus more stuff, if you don't pick Polar, due to the chart for companions.  So Polar Bear is 100% worse.



> Yeah, barely noticable.




Or even bearly noticable?   But it's only minor, right?  Most girls have giant blood-soaked secret laboratories where they take human bodies apart, right?...Right?


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's even worse than you may think:  The _only_ difference between Polar and Brown is that Polar has more HD, but you get that for free anyway, plus more stuff, if you don't pick Polar, due to the chart for companions.  So Polar Bear is 100% worse.



Yeah. it's pretty bad.  I like the Tiger over the Lion, and want a cat sometime.  Vasha could use a Tiger... maybe when poor Puddles passes away, he's kind of old. 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or even bearly noticable?   But it's only minor, right?  Most girls have giant blood-soaked secret laboratories where they take human bodies apart, right?...Right?



No, that's just a step up from barbie dolls.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

> Vasha could use a Tiger... maybe when poor Puddles passes away, he's kind of old.




Hmm, he is pretty darn old in dog years, but he is able to stay healthy and youthful thanks to his bond with Vasha.



> No, that's just a step up from barbie dolls.




Just a little bitty step though


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, he is pretty darn old in dog years, but he is able to stay healthy and youthful thanks to his bond with Vasha.



Good, because that was realy the only thing throwing the time line off.  Of course, someone else may want the dog back... but no big deal.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a little bitty step though



Yeah, barely even worth mentioning.

Of course, anyone not following Vasha's thread has to be wondering what we're talking about, which is half the fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Good, because that was realy the only thing throwing the time line off.  Of course, someone else may want the dog back... but no big deal.
> 
> Yeah, barely even worth mentioning.
> 
> Of course, anyone not following Vasha's thread has to be wondering what we're talking about, which is half the fun



 Yup, I know--funny, no?  

Anyways, time for me to sleep.  G'night.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I know--funny, no?
> 
> Anyways, time for me to sleep.  G'night.



Pout.  Oh well, we got far, which was good.  Night


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

Goodnight Rystil.

It's not that complicated to follow without reading Vasha's thread.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight Rystil.
> 
> It's not that complicated to follow without reading Vasha's thread.



Then who do you think we're talking about and how is it important to RA's worlds?

Edit: No fair researching in the IC thread btw   You should probably sblock it though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

G'night guys


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night guys



You just can't leave can you? 

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Then who do you think we're talking about and how is it important to RA's worlds?
> 
> Edit: No fair researching in the IC thread btw    You should probably sblock it though.




Sorry off having dinner, haven't even looked in the IC thread at all, but I'll give it a go now...

[SBLOCK]Well here's my guess. Aliz and Vasha raised Vasha's fathers spirit otherwise I doubt Vasha would have been anywhere near a ritual raising or have been in such a horrible place as the lab mentioned later on. I'm assuming his soul was in the gem which is being talked about, which may indicate there's no afterlife in Rystil's games. How am I going?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sorry off having dinner, haven't even looked in the IC thread at all, but I'll give it a go now...
> 
> [SBLOCK]Well here's my guess. Aliz and Vasha raised Vasha's fathers spirit otherwise I doubt Vasha would have been anywhere near a ritual raising or have been in such a horrible place as the lab mentioned later on. I'm assuming his soul was in the gem which is being talked about, which may indicate there's no afterlife in Rystil's games. How am I going?[/SBLOCK]



[sblock]You're on and off at the same time.  Unfortunately, you're missing the importance of Alyz, what exactly is going on with the father, or some of the other stuff, but that's fine.  Maybe I'll fill you in sometime.    Or maybe I won't .   

You're sort of right on the ritual and room though[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

Of course I could come up with at least another half dozen theories on just the information in this thread and your character backstory, more detailed ones too, but it just doesn't interest me that much...it's your story after all not mine.  

Well I could just read the thread , but I won't.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course I could come up with at least another half dozen theories on just the information in this thread and your character backstory, more detailed ones too, but it just doesn't interest me that much...it's your story after all not mine.
> 
> Well I could just read the thread , but I won't.



I'll probably fill you in later, if for no other reason than to put some of this into the file (Some is more general, other info is more specific), as some is very usefull background info on Arris.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll probably fill you in later, if for no other reason than to put some of this into the file (Some is more general, other info is more specific), as some is very usefull background info on Arris.




Well I look forward to getting the info then.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, I guess I'll find out if that was a bad idea...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I guess I'll find out if that was a bad idea...



 Yup


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup



Well, not as bad as I thought, though still a bit dark...

Unleashed, let me know what you think (E-mail)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, not as bad as I thought, though still a bit dark...
> 
> Unleashed, let me know what you think (E-mail)



 E-mailing out campaign secrets?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, not as bad as I thought, though still a bit dark...
> 
> Unleashed, let me know what you think (E-mail)




Interesting.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> E-mailing out campaign secrets?



No, background Info


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, background Info



 Secret info?


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Secret info?



Maybe...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe...



 Don't trust him--he'll put it in the compilation info


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Secret info?




Well I've been so good not reading the thread...I deserve a treat...don't I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I've been so good not reading the thread...I deserve a treat...don't I?



 That depends on what it is


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't trust him--he'll put it in the compilation info




Well I think I can distinguish what should go in and what shouldn't...if I'm in any doubt I'll ask you of course.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That depends on what it is




Would you like me to email you what Bront sent me?


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't trust him--he'll put it in the compilation info



I told him what was Compilation safe (The city, slavery, the ruling family, past events, and legends), and what wasn't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Would you like me to email you what Bront sent me?



 Hmm...that would help me make sure I agree about what is compilation-safe


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...that would help me make sure I agree about what is compilation-safe




Sent.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Gee, Lasair is the life of the party


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sent.



Snitch


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Gee, Lasair is the life of the party



 She's pretty upset about several things, and now Covington and the people in it scare her.  In her mind, Halina has metamorphosed into some sort of insidious demon who preys on the inner souls while leaving the body intact, causing the people who give themselves to her to become hollow inside


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Snitch



 I helped with the city name


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I helped with the city name



Cool   (What was it?)

I told you it wasn't anything realy secret that I told him about (That he could share).


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

BTW, anyone want a chocolate laffy taffy?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool   (What was it?)
> 
> I told you it wasn't anything realy secret that I told him about (That he could share).




Well I'm always worried about your spelling.  

Oh and the name of the city is Valtharyn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone want a chocolate laffy taffy?



 Sure, but I'll settle for some of my own Hallowe'en candy instead


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone want a chocolate laffy taffy?




Sorry, I'm going to have to plead ignorance on this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm always worried about your spelling.
> 
> Oh and the name of the city is Valtharyn.



 Well, when he can misspell reveled as reviled, which are basically antonyms, you should be   My ultimate favourite that I've seen in any of my games (it wasn't Bront) was apoplectically being used instead of apologetically


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She's pretty upset about several things, and now Covington and the people in it scare her.  In her mind, Halina has metamorphosed into some sort of insidious demon who preys on the inner souls while leaving the body intact, causing the people who give themselves to her to become hollow inside



And I brought Carsis in because I thought he might catch her interest


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, when he can misspell reveled as reviled, which are basically antonyms, you should be   My ultimate favourite that I've seen in any of my games (it wasn't Bront) was apoplectically being used instead of apologetically




Was that BS by chance, as he tends to run a close second.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, when he can misspell reveled as reviled, which are basically antonyms, you should be   My ultimate favourite that I've seen in any of my games (it wasn't Bront) was apoplectically being used instead of apologetically



Yeah, I know, my spelling is bad, and I readily admit it.  My handwriting is worse.  Honestly.  Half the time I can't read it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And I brought Carsis in because I thought he might catch her interest



 I noticed that you did metagame and so I feel really bad about it as a player when she didn't show much


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, my spelling is bad, and I readily admit it.  My handwriting is worse.  Honestly.  Half the time I can't read it.



 Oh, no worries.  I can always figure it out.  And my handwriting is surely worse (though I can always read it).


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I noticed that you did metagame and so I feel really bad about it as a player when she didn't show much



I tried not to metagame much once he was put in there.  They were conversing well enough, and I figured he'd be interesting enough to want to talk to.

Lasair is good at twisting things around though, but then again, different cultures can be a bit of a shock.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, no worries.  I can always figure it out.  And my handwriting is surely worse (though I can always read it).



Trust me, it's not.  I refuse to write out anything by hand if I can avoid it now.  Having had issues where I can't read my own DM notes that I wrote 10 minutes ago is pretty bad though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I tried not to metagame much once he was put in there.  They were conversing well enough, and I figured he'd be interesting enough to want to talk to.
> 
> Lasair is good at twisting things around though, but then again, different cultures can be a bit of a shock.



 Oh, I should have said it differently (my word order was bad):  I don't think that you metagamed.  I noticed in a metagame sense what was going on, but I ignored it cruelly :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Trust me, it's not.  I refuse to write out anything by hand if I can avoid it now.  Having had issues where I can't read my own DM notes that I wrote 10 minutes ago is pretty bad though.



 I remember that I had a TA who ordered me never to write things out, so I typed it but the mathematical symbols looked messy on the word processor, so a few p-sets later, he told me to write it.  Then he remembered why he told me to type it in the first place and relented


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, my spelling is bad, and I readily admit it.  My handwriting is worse.  Honestly.  Half the time I can't read it.




Well I have five words for you then...the spellchecker is your friend.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I have five words for you then...the spellchecker is your friend.



 Ya, some of the posters like BS have an automatic spellchecker, so all of their words are pretty much always spelled perfectly right, though you always have to watch out for the occasional wrong word.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I have five words for you then...the spellchecker is your friend.



But I'm too lazy! 

Actualy, I didn't know there was a spellchecker here.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> But I'm too lazy!
> 
> Actualy, I didn't know there was a spellchecker here.




There isn't, but I type my replies in word and paste them in to post, due to the fact I keep a log...not that I have a spelling problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There isn't, but I type my replies in word and paste them in to post...not that I have a spelling problem.



 I type 98% of everything in the quick reply box, actually.  When I need to attach something, then I go to the New Reply page, though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I type 98% of everything in the quick reply box, actually.  When I need to attach something, then I go to the New Reply page, though.




Well I have to use New Reply when I post in character at least, as I always title my posts.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I type 98% of everything in the quick reply box, actually.  When I need to attach something, then I go to the New Reply page, though.



I'm like that, though I used the reply for quoting and for color if It's more complex than a single sentance.

Any metagamy advice for a way for Carsis to interest Lasair enough that she'll at least talk to him?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I have to use New Reply when I post in character at least, as I always title my posts.



 I never title mine.  Now you know one of the reasons why.  It's also one reason why I'm so fast


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I never title mine.  Now you know one of the reasons why.  It's also one reason why I'm so fast



I do in combat, but that's because it's a good place to stick AC and HP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

> Any metagamy advice for a way for Carsis to interest Lasair enough that she'll at least talk to him?




Well, lessee.  I'll do my best to help.  I can't think of anything at the moment, though I'll try.  I will let you know some thoughts I had (though they probably aren't helpful when I looked backed at them):  

You might vaguely recall Lasair's conversation with Vanitri way way way back in the RDI?  I think that was more-or-less the first place we met on the boards.  Even I barely remember all the way back then.  Anyways, she mentioned that in her culture, the only dance was in battle and that it was even considered improper for men to sing except in battle...In Lasair's culture, artisans are prized, but career musicians and artists are considered to be utterly wasteful and thus parasitic, and so they are more or less unknown, though some cultivate aesthetics as a hobby.

She also has begun to feel pangs of dread whenever arranged marriages or any kind of local marriage are mentioned around her...


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, Carsis isn't exactly a proponent for aranged marriages either, he just accepts that they exist.

As for the career musician, he's not nessessarily, it's just an aspect of the whole man.  A man who walks in robes, and carries a spear


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

> Well, Carsis isn't exactly a proponent for aranged marriages either, he just accepts that they exist.



Yup, but now he reminds her of them too, and not just the mayor, after his talking about how his parents had one.



> As for the career musician, he's not nessessarily, it's just an aspect of the whole man. A man who walks in robes, and carries a spear




Oh definitely   She was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and talk for a while--this info is just a specific reason why the beautiful song, which might have helped win over the heart of a normal girl, caused Lasair to simply ignore it--as long as she doesn't acknowledge that he was singing, in her culture that's the nicest thing she can do to help him preserve his honour    So it's sort of a sign of respect (or as much of one as is possible in the situation).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, and also, when that Sense Motive told her he was interested in her, she became scared (and I think I had her clam up a bit after that).  She doesn't understand weddings in these places and is now afraid that any man who is interested might somehow be able to force her to marry him against her will in these lands.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and also, when that Sense Motive told her he was interested in her, she became scared (and I think I had her clam up a bit after that).  She doesn't understand weddings in these places and is now afraid that any man who is interested might somehow be able to force her to marry him against her will in these lands.



Hehe, well, he'll offer to walk and talk with her a bit after dinner, perhaps they can straighten things out a bit.  I tried to play her culture into her sense motives though.  (Trying to start a courting ritual)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

> I tried to play her culture into her sense motives though. (Trying to start a courting ritual)




Yup, and I could tell   But now she thinks that the courting rituals in these lands allow a man to take a woman against her will...now she thinks these people are more barbarous than ever


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and I could tell   But now she thinks that the courting rituals in these lands allow a man to take a woman against her will...now she thinks these people are more barbarous than ever



Of course, if it were reversed, she'd have no problem with it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, if it were reversed, she'd have no problem with it.



 Well, if it was reversed, she would think it was wrong, but you're right that she wouldn't be deeply disturbed and fearful.  

There's certainly a difference, just like there's a difference between being, for instance, a Caucasian Northerner who despises racism and visiting the South during the era of slavery and being a black freedman from the North who visits the South during the same time.  Only the latter was liable to be attacked by a lynch mob


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, if it was reversed, she would think it was wrong, but you're right that she wouldn't be deeply disturbed and fearful.
> 
> There's certainly a difference, just like there's a difference between being, for instance, a Caucasian Northerner who despises racism and visiting the South during the era of slavery and being a black freedman from the North who visits the South during the same time.  Only the latter was liable to be attacked by a lynch mob



So she's afraid of a marauding mob of matrimonial minded men meaning to marry


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So she's afraid of a marauding mob of matrimonial minded men meaning to marry



 With that much alliteration, it must be highly and whole-heartedly hazardous to her health and happiness.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> With that much alliteration, it must be highly and whole-heartedly hazardous to her health and happiness.



Sorry, it was my half-hearted hand at haughty humor


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, it was my half-hearted hand at haughty humor



 Ah, I see.  What an utterly unforunate utterance.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  What an utterly unforunate utterance.



Utterly unfortunate and unexcusable untimely utterance.  Yes indeed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Utterly unfortunate and unexcusable untimely utterance.  Yes indeed.



 When I was in grade school, we were supposed to write a paper that used alliteration, kennings, and one other thing.  I had whole sections where each paragraph had all the words (except things like the) start with the same letter, and every character and object had giant nested kennings after their name (such as X, son of Y, daughter of B, slayer of A and Z, true king of C, wielder of D....and so on) it was funny


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When I was in grade school, we were supposed to write a paper that used alliteration, kennings, and one other thing.  I had whole sections where each paragraph had all the words (except things like the) start with the same letter, and every character and object had giant nested kennings after their name (such as X, son of Y, daughter of B, slayer of A and Z, true king of C, wielder of D....and so on) it was funny



Hehe.

Got to wait for the other's reactions in Festival, then things can move on a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> Got to wait for the other's reactions in Festival, then things can move on a bit.



 Righto, understood   Hopefully I helped a bit here--I feel really bad because I had to quash that first idea you had, but I had to :\


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Righto, understood   Hopefully I helped a bit here--I feel really bad because I had to quash that first idea you had, but I had to :\



Hehe, no problem.

It would have been more interesting if the idea I had for Lord Valdor I had actualy done, but he's become much more of a gentileman to do that now.  (Origionaly, I had batted around him owning Scarlet)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, no problem.
> 
> It would have been more interesting if the idea I had for Lord Valdor I had actualy done, but he's become much more of a gentileman to do that now.  (Origionaly, I had batted around him owning Scarlet)



 Oh, he doesn't own her?  I thought for sure that he did from some earlier things


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

Sleepy time, methinks.  G'night everyone.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, he doesn't own her? I thought for sure that he did from some earlier things



Nope, it was sort of implied that he might, but she's a bit too free to be owned, and he's a bit too nice and respectful to own.  Though it would be an interesting scene "Elise, how much to purchase you to be my wife?"


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sleepy time, methinks.  G'night everyone.



Night


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sleepy time, methinks.  G'night everyone.




Goodnight Rystil...better late than never.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

RA, is Kalli on break again?  I saw you posting for Bront but you hadn’t updated for me since I updated this morning so I figured I should ask.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, is Kalli on break again?  I saw you posting for Bront but you hadn’t updated for me since I updated this morning so I figured I should ask.



 No, Kalli is going to be updated shortly, actually.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, Kalli is going to be updated shortly, actually.



Yeah, she realy needs a better wardrobe, and that hair, ugh!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, she realy needs a better wardrobe, and that hair, ugh!



Bite your tongue or she'll do it for you! 

RA, cool.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bite your tongue or she'll do it for you!
> 
> RA, cool.



That a promise?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, is Kalli on break again?  I saw you posting for Bront but you hadn’t updated for me since I updated this morning so I figured I should ask.




Just think you get all of Rystil's time, at least in that thread, as poor Tiberius has gone to sleep...what a tiring day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That a promise?



Could be... Let me check. 

RA: Are nymphs known to be into S&M?


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could be... Let me check.
> 
> RA: Are nymphs known to be into S&M?



I've already delt with slavery and nectormatic rituals, so why now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just think you get all of Rystil's time, at least in that thread, as poor Tiberius has gone to sleep...what a tiring day.



I don't even want to know how he got tired out... 

Kalli on the other hand will proudly be awake for the 9 days now since she went through a like two palm tress full of coconuts.   (That’s a lot of coffee)


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm going to drop this thread for a while - someone PM me when we get together. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've already delt with slavery and nectormatic rituals, so why now?



Good point, Kalli dealt with slavery, rape, and being an unwilling pleasure slave...  Biting tongues should be pretty a step towards normalcy I imagine.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

I think RA is doing other things while reading the boards.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think RA is doing other things while reading the boards.




What gives you that idea, the fact I've been on 6-7 hours and I've only had three IC posts.  

He's also been delving into the rules forum today.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm going to drop this thread for a while - someone PM me when we get together.




Sure, I will be more than happy to do that.  Hopefully it won't be long.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What gives you that idea, the fact I've been on 6-7 hours and I've only had three IC posts.




And with that said I think I'm going off to bed...   

Night all!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Goodnight BS.  

Ah, my plan has worked...one gone.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight BS.
> 
> Ah, my plan has worked...one gone.



I'm at work, I'm not going anywhere


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm at work, I'm not going anywhere




Perhaps I'll have to see about having your connection severed then.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'll have to see about having your connection severed then.



That would mean no more hunters then


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would mean no more hunters then




You mean we'd have to wait until you could squeeze a post in at home, oh well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would mean no more hunters then



 There's barely any of that anyway


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's barely any of that anyway



I'm working on that.

They turned the lights out here for some reason.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm working on that.
> 
> They turned the lights out here for some reason.



 That's kind of weird.  Guess they forgot you were still there


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's kind of weird.  Guess they forgot you were still there



Apparently they're laying cable.

We're in the dark fo 45 minutes.

My problem is the glare from the emergancy light.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently they're laying cable.
> 
> We're in the dark fo 45 minutes.
> 
> My problem is the glare from the emergancy light.



 Yikes, that's not very nice, but I guess they gotta do it sometime, and better not to do it during primetime.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, that's not very nice, but I guess they gotta do it sometime, and better not to do it during primetime.



Yeah.  I was told we were warned of this.  Of course, i was told after they turned them off.

I can still do my job, not much different than me at home on my desktop sometimes (Not much light when the GF is sleeping behind me)


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

LF: how's the character coming?


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Best... NPC Comment... Ever!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Best... NPC Comment... Ever!



 Yeah, I thought it was pretty clever myself


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah! I have lights.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! I have lights.




Well that just means my plans to have you disconnected have failed.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that just means my plans to have you disconnected have failed.



Probably a good thing, since if it had succeeded, it would have been bad for international banking.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably a good thing, since if it had succeeded, it would have been bad for international banking.




Oh it wouldn't have been too bad. The lights were going to be out for everyone, but they were only supposed to take out your system.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh it wouldn't have been too bad. The light were going to be out for everyone, but they were only supposed to take out your system.



I'm glad I don't have my own system then and have a roving profile so I can use any of about 80 computers in the office.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't have my own system then and have a roving profile so I can use any of about 80 computers in the office.




Damn, if I'd known that I would just have had them wipe your profile...maybe then they wouldn't have been caught tampering.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Damn, if I'd known that I would just have had them wipe your profile...maybe then they wouldn't have been caught tampering.



It's stored localy on 6 PCs too, you whipe it and it goes from the local 

I'm invincable!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's stored localy on 6 PCs too, you whipe it and it goes from the local
> 
> I'm invincable!



 Well, he obviously has to destroy your six phylacteries...err horcruxes...err local profiles...before destroying the lich...err roving profile once and for all!


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he obviously has to destroy your six phylacteries...err horcruxes...err local profiles...before destroying the lich...err roving profile once and for all!



Who do you think I am, Voldemort?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's stored localy on 6 PCs too, you whipe it and it goes from the local
> 
> I'm invincable!




Fine EMP it is then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Who do you think I am, Voldemort?



 Nope, you're clearly the Netherese lich Aumvor the Undying


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Fine EMP it is then.



I'm setup in Columbus and Somerset too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm setup in Columbus and Somerset too



 Seriously though.  If you have exactly six local profiles spread out across the lands that can revive your info if the main one is destroyed, and then the main, roving profile, you should call it the Voldemort method of account security.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm setup in Columbus and Somerset too




Don't forget this was only to stop you posting from work today...so I think the EMP will do the job nicely.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seriously though.  If you have exactly six local profiles spread out across the lands that can revive your info if the main one is destroyed, and then the main, roving profile, you should call it the Voldemort method of account security.



Isn't that good backup LAN topology?


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't forget this was only to stop you posting from work today...so I think the EMP will do the job nicely.



There's a reason that this place is listed as a nuclear fallout shelter 

Edit: On a side note, 9K, cool


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I guess that's it for me today...all my characters are asleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I guess that's it for me today...all my characters are asleep.



 Hmm...well that's what happens when characters all split up in the same general vicinity--you might be able to get short stretches of extra posts, but eventually the other slower players have to catch up


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I guess that's it for me today...all my characters are asleep.



Firavel isn't


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a reason that this place is listed as a nuclear fallout shelter
> 
> Edit: On a side note, 9K, cool




You're not supposed to pat yourself on the back...you could dislocate a shoulder.  

Congratulations on 9K though.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well that's what happens when characters all split up in the same general vicinity--you might be able to get short stretches of extra posts, but eventually the other slower players have to catch up



Yeah, that's why I wasn't expecting much alone time with Kirkesh, and not playing for it.  I'd rather keeep a togeather group a bit more on pace with the rest of the group, even in a PbP.  He's probably had less face time than many of the other players, and gotten them involved when he could.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to pat yourself on the back...you could dislocate a shoulder.
> 
> Cangratulations on 9K though.



Actualy, I'm quite flexable and regularly do that when sitting back.  Most people wonder how I do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Isn't that good backup LAN topology?



 I guess so.  Of course, if it was really the Voldemort backup topology, then to take out your profile, a hacker would be required to download an insidious virus file called Virus.Exe that fries their hard drive.  And if they try to download, a dialogue box says "Are you sure you want to download this virus?  It will fry your hard drive."  And the choices are: "Of course not!  I'm not an idiot." and "Shut up Harry!  I'm smarter than you and so I'm downloading this file!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Firavel isn't




He might as well be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> He might as well be.



 Hey, he just always misses with his bow attacks, that doesn't mean he's sleeping 

Actually, we had a guy playing an elven archer who couldn't hit.  He missed every shot he ever made, like fifty times in a row.  Then the player rolled very well and he hit one of the enemies, and the party's barbarian said "Something isn't right...I disbelieve!"  Turns out, it had been an illusion


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well that's what happens when characters all split up in the same general vicinity--you might be able to get short stretches of extra posts, but eventually the other slower players have to catch up




Well I guess I won't need to be on to post for your games tomorrow...Kallithyia is hyped up on coconut milk so won't go to sleep, and waiting for the slower players in SoM...well it could be a week before they decide to doze off.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I guess I won't need to be on to post for your games tomorrow...Kallithyia is hyped up on coconut milk so won't go to sleep, and waiting for the slower players in SoM...well it could be a week before they decide to doze off.



I figured there was going to be some kind of group dinner or gathering or something, so I've been sort of leaving it open and tyring not to get too far ahead.

I need to level... 

BTW, RA, if I right a good Iconic story Quip for your classes missing one, that ok?  Obviously, it's your discression to use it, but I had a fun one for the Witch.  Not sure if you named any of them yet.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, he just always misses with his bow attacks, that doesn't mean he's sleeping
> 
> Actually, we had a guy playing an elven archer who couldn't hit.  He missed every shot he ever made, like fifty times in a row.  Then the player rolled very well and he hit one of the enemies, and the party's barbarian said "Something isn't right...I disbelieve!"  Turns out, it had been an illusion




Well that's okay Firavel isn't an archer, he's just a rogue who refuses to face multiple ogres in melee with only a crazy shifter as backup.  

My real archer is doing fantastically well thank you...he's only missed on shot of six so far, with a confirmed critical on his very first shot...yay.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I guess I won't need to be on to post for your games tomorrow...Kallithyia is hyped up on coconut milk so won't go to sleep, and waiting for the slower players in SoM...well it could be a week before they decide to doze off.



 I have a project due soon, so I'm not too sure that _I'll_ even be on to post tomorrow, but I guess you never know what'll happen


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I figured there was going to be some kind of group dinner or gathering or something, so I've been sort of leaving it open and tyring not to get too far ahead.
> 
> I need to level...




Yep...we did that sans the captain.  

Who doesn't need to level, I could use another one already.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I figured there was going to be some kind of group dinner or gathering or something, so I've been sort of leaving it open and tyring not to get too far ahead.
> 
> I need to level...
> 
> BTW, RA, if I right a good Iconic story Quip for your classes missing one, that ok?  Obviously, it's your discression to use it, but I had a fun one for the Witch.  Not sure if you named any of them yet.



 Well, it doesn't look like a group dinner will happen this night, at least.

Levelling won't happen for a while yet, I think 

I guess it would be okay.  You'd have to let me spellcheck it first, though .  The Witch iconic was originally named Melisande.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's okay Firavel isn't an archer, he's just a rogue who refuses to face multiple ogres in melee with only a crazy shifter as backup.
> 
> My real archer is doing fantastically well thank you...he's only missed on shot of six so far, with a confirmed critical on his very first shot...yay.



 I honestly do not blame you.  With one near-dead barbarian in there, I was afraid to send in my animal companion, even, and from what happened to the poor bear, I was right to be so


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have a project due soon, so I'm not too sure that _I'll_ even be on to post tomorrow, but I guess you never know what'll happen




That's fine, it gives me half a day off...what will I do with all the time.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't look like a group dinner will happen this night, at least.
> 
> Levelling won't happen for a while yet, I think
> 
> I guess it would be okay.  You'd have to let me spellcheck it first, though .  The Witch iconic was originally named Melisande.



No problem, I figure at some point I have to put time in your hands.  Don't need to RP every little detail of the trip.  ("Love, scuse me a moment, dinner didn't agree with me..."  )

Yeah, but there's that feat...

Cool, I can use that.  What about the other ones you're missing?  What were their names?


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I honestly do not blame you.  With one near-dead barbarian in there, I was afraid to send in my animal companion, even, and from what happened to the poor bear, I was right to be so



Ogres are rough, they're not hearty, but they pack a whalop.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I honestly do not blame you.  With one near-dead barbarian in there, I was afraid to send in my animal companion, even, and from what happened to the poor bear, I was right to be so




Add to that he hasn't had a free feat to take Weapon Finesse yet, not that he hit with the bow (the dagger would only have been +1 better), and he would just have been asking to be pulped.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, I figure at some point I have to put time in your hands.  Don't need to RP every little detail of the trip.  ("Love, scuse me a moment, dinner didn't agree with me..."  )
> 
> Yeah, but there's that feat...
> 
> Cool, I can use that.  What about the other ones you're missing?  What were their names?



 Yeah, that's true 

Yup, I know 

I don't remember all the classes for which I've missed the stories anymore


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ogres are rough, they're not hearty, but they pack a whalop.



 That's true.  And ogre barbarians are just crazy


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ogres are rough, they're not hearty, but they pack a whalop.




I think they're more than hearty enough to survive 1d4+1 +2d6 sneak attack though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I think they're more than hearty enough to survive 1d4+1 +2d6 sneak attack though.



 Well ya, but sadly, it couldn't survive my Dire Wolf attack long enough to be tripped


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't remember all the classes for which I've missed the stories anymore




Animist, Liberator, Witch.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't remember all the classes for which I've missed the stories anymore



Just the Liberator and the Anamist I think


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't look like a group dinner will happen this night, at least.




Well we could have done the dinner, but you said Zaeryn and Valyssa were sleepy. I mean what's the point of a high Constitution if you can't even use it to stay awake.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just the Liberator and the Anamist I think



 A Lacerta named Jarkav is the Animist, and the Liberator is a Pleb named Camilla, serial 235T692.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we could have done the dinner, but you said Zaeryn and Valyssa were sleepy. I mean what's the point of a high Constitution if you can't even use it to stay awake.



 That's since you guys already took a time spike ahead of the rest of them before going to sleep


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's since you guys already took a time spike ahead of the rest of them before going to sleep




Well never knowing how long these time spikes are throws me off all the time...I was expecting an hour maybe two...looks like about four though. If so I suppose that covers the Constitution query.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well never knowing how long these time spikes are throws me off all the time...I was expecting an hour maybe two...looks like about four though. If so I suppose that covers the Constitution query.



 Well, also keep in mind that the ship set sail late at night to begin with


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, also keep in mind that the ship set sail late at night to begin with



I thought it was early in the morning?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought it was early in the morning?



 Nope, its late at night


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, also keep in mind that the ship set sail late at night to begin with




Not that is says that anywhere of course, apart from a vague 'later this evening' from the merchant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not that is says that anywhere of course, apart from a vague 'later this evening' from the merchant.



 They got to the boat before it set sail, though, of course 
Have pity on the poor GM.  It's hard for me to make sure everyone has the right time details when they all come from separate threads


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, its late at night




Guess you should have told everyone...looks like I may be the only one who even knows it's night.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, its late at night



Wow, he got there in a hurry then...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They got to the boat before it set sail, though, of course
> 
> Have pity on the poor GM.  It's hard for me to make sure everyone has the right time details when they all come from separate threads




Well of course they made it with the staged tickets, they had to wait for us.  

Well it would have been relatively easy to add something like (added component in bold).

*As the Hesychia begins to take off into Wildspace, *late in the evening*, there is some shouting from below and then Kirkesh and Vanessa jump onto the ship.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well of course they made it with the staged tickets, they had to wait for us.
> 
> Well it would have been relatively easy to add something like (added component in bold).
> 
> *As the Hesychia begins to take off into Wildspace, *late in the evening*, there is some shouting from below and then Kirkesh and Vanessa jump onto the ship.*



 Yup.  The hard thing isn't writing it--it's remembering to write it


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, he got there in a hurry then...




Well it is only the one or two hours I thought then.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  The hard thing isn't writing it--it's remembering to write it




You're not wrong.  

Just go slip an open post in the SoM thread now then, so everyone knows where we are timewise.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it is only the one or two hours I thought then.



Not you, I ment the guy(s) that chased us onto the boat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not you, I ment the guy(s) that chased us onto the boat.



 Yup, he did get there very fast   Knowing that, I think Kirkesh is probably the one with the best timeline of exactly what time of night it is


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not you, I ment the guy(s) that chased us onto the boat.




Yeah, I sort of thought that about 10 minutes after I posted it.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, he did get there very fast   Knowing that, I think Kirkesh is probably the one with the best timeline of exactly what time of night it is




Yes, my initial thought was that Zaeryn and Valyssa got to the ship around 8pm or so.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, he did get there very fast   Knowing that, I think Kirkesh is probably the one with the best timeline of exactly what time of night it is



I got the impression we woke up in the morning, and how'd he get from Rowain to Eldiz that quickly?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, my initial thought was that Zaeryn and Valyssa got to the ship around 8pm or so.



 That's probably more or less correct.  More 9ish or 9.5.  But the ship didn't take off for a while after that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I got the impression we woke up in the morning, and how'd he get from Rowain to Eldiz that quickly?



 Nope, your sleep was interrupted in the middle of the night.  As for the latter, Tymadeau is much further away than a night-to-morning flight, so he must have been heading to Eldiz in advance of the 'kidnapping' .


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, your sleep was interrupted in the middle of the night.  As for the latter, Tymadeau is much further away than a night-to-morning flight, so he must have been heading to Eldiz in advance of the 'kidnapping' .



Wow, he knew it before I did!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's probably more or less correct.  More 9ish or 9.5.  But the ship didn't take off for a while after that




Well there was definitely no chance of a group dinner or something similar then.  

I guess they went to sleep around 2am then...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, he knew it before I did!



 Well, there's a few possibilities.  He was probably coming for some other reason, but it's always possible that she was being a bit sneakier than she admitted


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there's a few possibilities.  He was probably coming for some other reason, but it's always possible that she was being a bit sneakier than she admitted



Naughty girl... she needs a spanking


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Naughty girl... she needs a spanking



 Yes, I s'pose so


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well there was definitely no chance of a group dinner or something similar then.
> 
> I guess they went to sleep around 2am then...



 Speaking of going to sleep at 2 AM, I think I'll take the cue to go to sleep at 7 AM


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of going to sleep at 2 AM, I think I'll take the cue to go to sleep at 7 AM



Hehe, still got a few minutes to squeese out of you


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, still got a few minutes to squeese out of you



 Only if you hurry


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of going to sleep at 2 AM, I think I'll take the cue to go to sleep at 7 AM




Well goodnight then Rystil...I'll get in early tonight since I was late yesterday.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well goodnight then Rystil...I'll get in early tonight since I was late yesterday.



 Okay


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only if you hurry



Trying 

Night 

Night Unleashed.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Trying
> 
> Night
> 
> Night Unleashed.




Why you going somewhere, I'm not due for bed for a few hours yet.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Why you going somewhere, I'm not due for bed for a few hours yet.



Me neither, thought you were going to bed.  Hense the calling it an early night.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Me neither, thought you were going to bed.  Hense the calling it an early night.




I didn't say that...I said I'd say goodnight to Rystil early because I missed him leaving last night (by about 15 minutes I think). I probably will log off soon though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Goodnight Bront, I'm going now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn't people!  When is RA suppose to post for me if you keep him up so darn late???   

Anyhow, I've woken the wife up (who's snoring didn't necessarily wake me up but it did keep me up) so I'm off to bed again...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Poor BS, Rystil's just gone to bed.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Damn't people!  When is RA suppose to post for me if you keep him up so darn late???
> 
> Anyhow, I've woken the wife up (who's snoring didn't necessarily wake me up but it did keep me up) so I'm off to bed again...



He's supposed to write a GM Bot in Java Death lab, so you might have to wait for that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He's supposed to write a GM Bot in Java Death lab, so you might have to wait for that.



 Oh, trust me when I saw him still up at 6 AM (7 AM his time) I knew any chance of updates was gone for today...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

RA: we need a new IC thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: we need a new IC thread.



 Well, I made one a while ago, so hopefully that works


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I made one a while ago, so hopefully that works



 It does indeed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay, sleepy sleep time for me.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Goodnight BS.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight BS.



 Oh, wow!  You’ve been so quite tonight I didn’t even know you where online… 

Edit: Gone for good.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, wow!  You’ve been so quite tonight I didn’t even know you where online…
> 
> Edit: Gone for good.




Well both my active characters for Rystil's games are asleep. It's not too bad though as I started another game today, and my character ended up being the centre of introductions...plus a few other games have been more active than usual.  

Sure you are...


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well both my active characters for Rystil's games are asleep. It's not too bad though as I started another game today, and my character ended up being the centre of introductions...plus a few other games have been more active than usual.
> 
> Sure you are...



How's Clutches of Evil going?

We got into a fight at a dinner party


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How's Clutches of Evil going?
> 
> We got into a fight at a dinner party




We're off reclaiming our gear and have had two fights...one of those in a bar in town, poor henchmen they didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We're off reclaiming our gear and have had two fights...one of those in a bar in town, poor henchmen they didn't stand a chance.



We're on our second.  I charmed one of our tails, and we managed to find out who hired them, and the one who hired the one who hired them we're getting now.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We're on our second.  I charmed one of our tails, and we managed to find out who hired them, and the one who hired the one who hired them we're getting now.




Our bar fight happened because the person who organised our robbery boasted of it to us when we approached him to sponsor our efforts to find the thieves. He then ordered his guards to kill us...short, swift, and lethal for them...we seem to have a lot of barbarians, and having two Bous doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Our bar fight happened because the person who organised our robbery boasted of it to us when we approached him to sponsor our efforts to find the thieves. He then ordered his guards to kill us...short, swift, and lethal for them...we seem to have a lot of barbarians, and having two Bous doesn't hurt either.



We have no straight Fighter types, 2 players with some psionic power, one with some sorcerous power, and a straight cleric.

Kitrina was a Noble has been interesting though.  Diplomacy +15 is fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We have no straight Fighter types, 2 players with some psionic power, one with some sorcerous power, and a straight cleric.
> 
> Kitrina was a Noble has been interesting though.  Diplomacy +15 is fun.



 +15 isn't bad at level 1.  But can you get +35 at level 3?


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> +15 isn't bad at level 1.  But can you get +35 at level 3?



Yeah, I've seen it.  This is +15 at L3 with just skill points.  It's +16 if her Noble Influence counts, but she's been keeping that kind of quiet since... well... she's already in enough trouble without making herself a target.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We have no straight Fighter types, 2 players with some psionic power, one with some sorcerous power, and a straight cleric.
> 
> Kitrina was a Noble has been interesting though.  Diplomacy +15 is fun.




Then of course he told us everything.  

Well our party is a straight Barbarian, a Monk/Barbarian, a Barbarian/Sorcerer, and a straight Cleric (me). We lost our straight Rogue due to inactivity so he's been written out for the time being, and our NPC is a Psion.

Yeah, Keryth (that's me) only has a +9 diplomacy...but he does have a love interest, though he may not get to persue it.


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Then of course he told us everything.
> 
> Well our party is a straight Barbarian, a Monk/Barbarian, a Barbarian/Sorcerer, and a straight Cleric (me). We lost our straight Rogue due to inactivity so he's been written out for the time being, and our NPC is a Psion.
> 
> Yeah, Keryth (that's me) only has a +9 diplomacy...but he does have a love interest, though he may not get to persue it.



Cool.  Kitrina's engaged, though she'd prefer not to persue that...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

So how's the assignment going Rystil?


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So how's the assignment going Rystil?



It better be going good, or Vasha will come over there and... massage you!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So how's the assignment going Rystil?



 I'm making a Variable Elimination algorithm for a Bayes Net.  If I can finish that, then do Likelihood Weighting and Gibbs Sampling by Monday, I'll be happy, since then I can spend Monday using those algorithms to answer the real questions


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It better be going good, or Vasha will come over there and... massage you!



 I'm afraid now!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It better be going good, or Vasha will come over there and... massage you!




That seems to be a popular theme.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm making a Variable Elimination algorithm for a Bayes Net.  If I can finish that, then do Likelihood Weighting and Gibbs Sampling by Monday, I'll be happy, since then I can spend Monday using those algorithms to answer the real questions




Sounds like...a pain in the butt.


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm afraid now!



You... um... should be...


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That seems to be a popular theme.



One character's reaction to a magical ritual that almost killed 2 people: "Wow, that must have been some Massage."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> One character's reaction to a magical ritual that almost killed 2 people: "Wow, that must have been some Massage."



 I thought she said it was one hell of a massage gone wrong?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds like...a pain in the butt.



 It would be fun if it wasn't based on code written in Java.  Better that then writing in all myself, though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> One character's reaction to a magical ritual that almost killed 2 people: "Wow, that must have been some Massage."




Guess they really had no idea what was going on then.


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought she said it was one hell of a massage gone wrong?



That could have been it, either way it was funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That could have been it, either way it was funny.



 Yup


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Quick! Make up! Before they have time to think about it!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

And I thought my prologue was long for SoM, you're approaching 2000 posts (guess I did get my prologue trimmed though  ).


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

RA: I'm still lingering if you're around.  Doing a little character sheet maintinance (I like to have personal up to date copies, don't in a few cases).  Feel free to post or not at your leisure


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> ...and waiting for the slower players in SoM...well it could be a week before they decide to doze off.




Well that's pretty much one day gone out of seven (one hour to go).


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's pretty much one day gone out of seven (one hour to go).



Hehe.

RA, if you're going to be about tomorow afternoon/evening, I'll be on durring more normal hours.

I probably should finish up the SoM day, since we're all set after playing Stump the Troubador.  (He didn't know that Tuliiv Cruu song  )


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> RA, if you're going to be about tomorow afternoon/evening, I'll be on durring more normal hours.
> 
> I probably should finish up the SoM day, since we're all set after playing Stump the Troubador.  (He didn't know that Tuliiv Cruu song  )




Well I expect a few more days at least...I guess Yuriko is still up due to the fact Rystil posted for her, Gaius is wandering about the deck last I saw, and of course Kirkesh is speaking with Diedrik and Vanessa so that covers everyone.  

Really I only stayed in the cabin due to the fact I thought it was about bedtime anyway, and apparently I was the only one to know that.  

I'll be on my usual time, assuming Rystil is free, not that it will likely matter much unless Kallithyia goes to sleep or someone wakes Tiberius up in DI, as I can't see SoM wrapping up that quickly (though I hope to be pleasantly surprised).


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And I thought my prologue was long for SoM, you're approaching 2000 posts (guess I did get my prologue trimmed though  ).




Damn, I just realised I probably missed out on discovering some really important information about Valyssa and some other NPCs on the voyage to Eldiz which may have changed decisions I've made since...silly me for agreeing to end that part of the prologue prematurely. The only time I should have listened to BS and I ignored him. :\


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I expect a few more days at least...I guess Yuriko is still up due to the fact Rystil posted for her, Gaius is wandering about the deck last I saw, and of course Kirkesh is speaking with Diedrik and Vanessa so that covers everyone.



Yeah, and they're pretty much done, so other than potentialy a bit more interaction with the others, or the captain, I'm probably done other than some private time with Vanessa, and that I can probably gloss over or even sum up in OOC (Probably vow writing stuff, asking a bit about what happened, hot passionate... erhm  conversation  )

I had figured I'd run into you again today, but you're allready off in Lalaland.

I'm still confused about our timeline, but that's mostly due to when dinner with Vanessa was supposed to happen.  I'll just chalk it up to GM Fiat and it's no big deal.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, and they're pretty much done, so other than potentialy a bit more interaction with the others, or the captain, I'm probably done other than some private time with Vanessa, and that I can probably gloss over or even sum up in OOC (Probably vow writing stuff, asking a bit about what happened, hot passionate... erhm  conversation  )
> 
> I had figured I'd run into you again today, but you're allready off in Lalaland.
> 
> I'm still confused about our timeline, but that's mostly due to when dinner with Vanessa was supposed to happen.  I'll just chalk it up to GM Fiat and it's no big deal.




Ah, the hot passionate 'conversation'...well Zaeryn and Valyssa have done that already, as well as a little reading and talking. Of course the reading led to the 'conversation' which stopped them reappearing on deck.  

Well you'll just have to run into Zaeryn in the morning. Maybe he'll be able to squeeze you in somewhere...what with Gaius' Eldish lessons, some practices of his own, time with Valyssa...he's a very busy man.  

Yeah, well it pretty much fit with my timeline which is probably what Rystil was involved with at the time...of course the delay between Zaeryn/Valyssa arriving and Kirkess/Vanessa arriving would have been good to know about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The only time I should have listened to BS and I ignored him. :\




Damn straight you should have listened to me!   

(Note: I have no idea what your talking about...  )

Kallithyia is running off of about an hour of sleep and two trees full of coconuts so don't expect her to wander off to bed anytime soon.  

Though, truthfully, I don't see how time could be so important on a ship, been there done that, were our characters have little, to no desire, to interact with each other.   (Though keeping track of one timeline has got to make it easier on RA...  )

I say when our two characters run into each other again we ask each other what time it is... That will keep him honest!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I'm always asking him about time.  

Anyway I'm off to bed now, goodnight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

Good night, slacker. 

(I too ask for time checks but only when time is important, like my character has to make it somewhere at, or by, a certain time.)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good night, slacker.
> 
> (I too ask for time checks but only when time is important, like my character has to make it somewhere at, or by, a certain time.)




Slacker huh, well I'll post my actions for yesterday here shall I, assuming something doesn't interrupt them of course...

Tiberius--sleep, followed by a little more sleep, for a change of pace he'll...sleep, and he'll top that off with some sleep.

Zaeryn--pretty similar except he's likely to wake at some point and find Valyssa missing.

I was actually tempted to post something like that in our DI thread.  

Well I do it just to keep him on his feet, though I usually just ask how long something has been going on for. I'm sure if we each asked the other what the time was when we meet up again, Rystil would only say neither of us knows.


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

Woho! I'm all updated in my records 

Had to update 7 character sheeds in my records, and now I'm set 

Trimmed about 30 megs worth of useless character info from my character records (Duplicate sheets, unneeded files, ect).  Mostly usefull for giving me room on my flash drive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I do it just to keep him on his feet, though I usually just ask how long something has been going on for. I'm sure if we each asked the other what the time was when we meet up again, Rystil would only say neither of us knows.




  Very true.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! I'm all updated in my records
> 
> Had to update 7 character sheeds in my records, and now I'm set




I update at my end before posting anything, so my record keeping is always up to date.


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I update at my end before posting anything, so my record keeping is always up to date.



When at work, I didn't always have my personal records.  I generaly don't update those other than on level changes anyway.  Now I have them on my flash drive, but I some how didn't actualy have all the updated stuff, and didn't have everything filed correctly.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Look a post in the SoM thread and it only took a day and a half.


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Look a post in the SoM thread and it only took a day and a half.



I some how missed that last one 

Given I just found out what time it was last night, it now seemed a bit more appropriate, and should let everyone else know the time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I update at my end before posting anything, so my record keeping is always up to date.



I update character sheets about a week after I use the item in question…  To be honest I rarely need to make a change to it.

Kalli’s never been updated…  but Molpe was one of my more update active characters ever…  (Stupid healing wand)

I do have a question though... for you too.

Kalli not afraid to put a knee or elbow in a man's groin...  Outside of Improved Unarmed Strike how would you model such an action?  (aka what feats do you see one needed for really doing it right?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, if it's an RP action, and not realy something to cause real damage, no feats needed.

Otherwise, improved unarmed and a to hit roll wouldn't prevoke an attack of opertunity.  I guess, with DM permition, you could forgo doing damage to daze your opponent...

I should learn this, since I have  a character who might have this situation apply as well.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I some how missed that last one
> 
> Given I just found out what time it was last night, it now seemed a bit more appropriate, and should let everyone else know the time.




I've been tempted to post the time in an open post, but thought I'd leave it to Rystil. Looks like he's not going to do one though, but he's always ready to tell my characters to go to sleep (guess he wants a rest).


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've been tempted to post the time in an open post, but thought I'd leave it to Rystil. Looks like he's not going to do one though, but he's always ready to tell my characters to go to sleep (guess he wants a rest).



I usually have the other problem, with RA telling me I'm not tired, which is awkward, particularly when everyone else is.

I just need to start asking what time it is.  I try to sort of assume time passes, but the time I assume and the time RA has never seems to match.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I update character sheets about a week after I use the item in question…  To be honest I rarely need to make a change to it.
> 
> Kalli’s never been updated…  but Molpe was one of my more update active characters ever…  (Stupid healing wand)
> 
> ...




I can't say exactly how many times I've updated Zaeryn, but it's been quite a few. Then I make updates to his appearance if I change the colour of clothing he wears, strange indeed aren't I.  

Well perhaps taking the Stunning Fist feat followed by the Pain Touch feat. If Rystil would allow it, just Pain Touch (once per day/four levels) without Stunning Fist, that would be even better.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well perhaps taking the Stunning Fist feat followed by the Pain Touch feat. If Rystil would allow it, just Pain Touch (once per day/four levels) without Stunning Fist, that would be even better.



Pain Touch?  What book is that in?

I could look at Stunning Fist too also I guess...  (Thank you Keia.  )


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I usually have the other problem, with RA telling me I'm not tired, which is awkward, particularly when everyone else is.
> 
> I just need to start asking what time it is.  I try to sort of assume time passes, but the time I assume and the time RA has never seems to match.




You should have seen Zaeryn and Valyssa's first day onboard the spelljammer which took them to Eldiz. I think they missed every scheduled meal after breakfast (which was specifically held for them as they ate with the captain the first morning). They finally had to settle for some bread and chesse they scavenged from the galley about 10pm, due to the fact Rystil's time and mine were so out of whack.  

Since then though my guessing of Rystil's time has gotten much better (except for the current situation of course, but then I wasn't aware there was a big jump in time between Zaeryn and Kirkesh arriving).


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Pain Touch?  What book is that in?
> 
> I could look at Stunning Fist too also I guess...  (Thank you Keia.  )




Complete Warrior, it nauseates an opponent for one round. The problem with Stunning Fist is the +8 BAB requirement means you won't be able to access it for a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The problem with Stunning Fist is the +8 BAB requirement means you won't be able to access it for a while.



Except for the monk being built into the Gladiator and that Monks can pick up that feat at first level.


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Except for the monk being built into the Gladiator and that Monks can pick up that feat at first level.



Actualy, I'm not sure about that...  I remember he said something about it, but it's not mentioned in the class either way.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Except for the monk being built into the Gladiator and that Monks can pick up that feat at first level.




Well they only get Fighter bonus feats, and while Stunning Fist is in that list the class doesn't say they can access feats as a Monk usually can. Of course that may just be an omission, but then again maybe not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I'm not sure about that...  I remember he said something about it, but it's not mentioned in the class either way.



If he said something about it I honesty didn’t see it… and his oversight have gone both ways so only he really knows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Woohoo, Variable Elimination works.  Two more algorithms to go.  Just FYI, Gladiators can pick up Stunning Fist at 1st level *but*, like the monk, if you don't take it then, you have to wait for BAB +8.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo, Variable Elimination works.  Two more algorithms to go.  Just FYI, Gladiators can pick up Stunning Fist at 1st level *but*, like the monk, if you don't take it then, you have to wait for BAB +8.



 I guess I'll have to look over her feats then...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Likelihood Weighting implemented!  Now just Gibbs Sampling.  If I get all those to work, then all I have to do is the assignment involving those algorithms, which I know I can do in one day.  Hence, if I finish Gibbs Sampling, I shall post updates.  Yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Good to hear it's going well RA.   (I know how frustrating PC can be when they don't do what they are suppose to.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good to hear it's going well RA.   (I know how frustrating PC can be when they don't do what they are suppose to.)



 Yup--in this case, there wasn't anything broken, just a bunch of provided code that didn't work so well with Variable Elimination, but its designed excellently for the other two   The thing that scared me a bit was that Variable Elimination was the very first thing they made us do, so until I finished it, I had nothing completed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

I’ll pretend I understood that.  

I sent you an email BTW.  (NO HURRY THOUGH!  Get your assignment done first!  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo, Variable Elimination works.  Two more algorithms to go.  Just FYI, Gladiators can pick up Stunning Fist at 1st level *but*, like the monk, if you don't take it then, you have to wait for BAB +8.



So, the following text should be added to Gladiator Bonus Feats:  Monk Bonus Feats may be selected at the same level as the monk only even if the gladiator does not normaly qualify for that feat.  However, if he fails to gain the feat at that level, he must qualify for it normaly.

Correct?


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Likelihood Weighting implemented!  Now just Gibbs Sampling.  If I get all those to work, then all I have to do is the assignment involving those algorithms, which I know I can do in one day.  Hence, if I finish Gibbs Sampling, I shall post updates.  Yay!



Cool, good luck and enjoy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, the following text should be added to Gladiator Bonus Feats:  Monk Bonus Feats may be selected at the same level as the monk only even if the gladiator does not normaly qualify for that feat.  However, if he fails to gain the feat at that level, he must qualify for it normaly.
> 
> Correct?



 That's true for all Monks already, but yeah.  The only affected feats are Stunning Fist/Improved Grapple at Gladiator 1 and Combat Reflexes/Deflect Arrows at Gladiator 3.


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true for all Monks already, but yeah.  The only affected feats are Stunning Fist/Improved Grapple at Gladiator 1 and Combat Reflexes/Deflect Arrows at Gladiator 3.



Yes, but since you don't state it in the other class...

It also applies to Improved Disarm or Improved Trip at 6th.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, but since you don't state it in the other class...
> 
> It also applies to Improved Disarm or Improved Trip at 6th.



 Yes, that's correct.  I've never had someone stick with Monk to 6 for a while now


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Last algorithm complete!  I'll do the rest of the assignment tomorrow.  For now, it is time to relax


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Ironic, eh unleashed?  I finish my work and then everyone else goes to sleep except you, and your characters are asleep.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ironic, eh unleashed?  I finish my work and then everyone else goes to sleep except you, and your characters are asleep.




Well feel free to wake either one of them up if you'd like. 

Edit: Give Tiberius a nightmare, that'll do it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well feel free to wake either one of them up if you'd like.
> 
> Edit: Give Tiberius a nightmare, that'll do it.



 Hmm...Nah.  I'll just take this as a sign that Athena is telling me to finish more of the project now like a good code monkey.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Nah.  I'll just take this as a sign that Athena is telling me to finish more of the project now like a good code monkey.




Well, better to finish I guess than find you have a 40 hour stint ahead of you that you didn't predict...wait a second that happened.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> ...and waiting for the slower players in SoM...well it could be a week before they decide to doze off.
> 
> Well that's pretty much one day gone out of seven (one hour to go).




Almost two out of seven gone now (two hours to go), and only Bront has replied. It started as a joke that it may be a week, but that's starting to look like it might actually be optimistic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Almost two out of seven gone now (two hours to go), and only Bront has replied. It started as a joke that it may be a week, but that's starting to look like it might actually be optimistic.



 Nah, it's probably just because both of those days were weekends and I was kinda busy also


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, it's probably just because both of those days were weekends and I was kinda busy also




We can only hope, but it took Bront a day and a half to find he had a post to reply to and he definitely hasn't been absent.  

Lets go for the ultimate irony...you go off to bed, everyone else comes back on, and I'll still be here to tell them they've missed you with my sleeping characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We can only hope, but it took Bront a day and a half to find he had a post to reply to and he definitely hasn't been absent.
> 
> Lets go for the ultimate irony...you go off to bed, everyone else comes back on, and I'll still be here to tell them they've missed you with my sleeping characters.



 That'll be hilarious!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That'll be hilarious!




Sadly I can almost guarantee it'll happen.  

I was going to mention a game idea I'd been throwing around since I teased Bront with a solo game, but since everyone else went away I won't now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly I can almost guarantee it'll happen.
> 
> I was going to mention a game idea I'd been throwing around since I teased Bront with a solo game, but since everyone else went away I won't now.



 Oh, I see.  What luck, eh?  Once I weather this time with heavy projects, which shan't end for a while, I'm going to set up Viridian Plague.  Also, once Diplomatic Immunity slows down again with everyone together, I'm going to start thinking about adding on my next game.

My current three thoughts are:
*Blossoming Strife
*my Post-Arthurian Campaign (setting=England in the year 515 AD)
*my Rejected-by-WotC Campaign (homebrew setting)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see.  What luck, eh?  Once I weather this time with heavy projects, which shan't end for a while, I'm going to set up Viridian Plague.  Also, once Diplomatic Immunity slows down again with everyone together, I'm going to start thinking about adding on my next game.
> 
> My current three thoughts are:
> *Blossoming Strife
> ...




Yes, I really really wanted to start a PbP game of my own.   

Well they all sound good to me, though the 2nd or 3rd would be nice for a change of pace...that's even assuming you'd take me for future games since I'm such a pain in the butt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, I really really wanted to start a PbP game of my own.
> 
> Well they all sound good to me, though the 2nd or 3rd would be nice for a change of pace...that's even assuming you'd take me for future games since I'm such a pain in the butt.



 They're all solid games, but they have their own quirks.  The Post-Arthurian has a lot of variant classes, PrCs, and house-rules--also a set of interesting level 2 pregen characters with rather great stats.  In exchange for having pregen characters, t is incredibly rich in backstory, story, and plot.  The big problem is that I actually drew out the few dungeons in that one and I don't have them with me.

The one based on the WotC-rejected storyline starts off at level 1 in my homebrew world.  It's meant to be a short and entertaining adventure, but when I ran it with my FtF group as a three-shot (one shot in three sessions), they managed to turn the whole thing into a long-standing campaign and fail at the original adventure


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're all solid games, but they have their own quirks.  The Post-Arthurian has a lot of variant classes, PrCs, and house-rules--also a set of interesting level 2 pregen characters with rather great stats.  In exchange for having pregen characters, t is incredibly rich in backstory, story, and plot.  The big problem is that I actually drew out the few dungeons in that one and I don't have them with me.
> 
> The one based on the WotC-rejected storyline starts off at level 1 in my homebrew world.  It's meant to be a short and entertaining adventure, but when I ran it with my FtF group as a three-shot (one shot in three sessions), they managed to turn the whole thing into a long-standing campaign and fail at the original adventure




Well they both sound like fun to me, maybe we could fail that adventure too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well they both sound like fun to me, maybe we could fail that adventure too.



 I have no doubt that you guys could manage to fail 

I've seen that the general sentiment is against pregen characters, but I think it works really well for the Post-Arthurian game.  I even have a 10-page backstory handout, although I wrote it years ago, so I won't vouch for the writing


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that you guys could manage to fail
> 
> I've seen that the general sentiment is against pregen characters, but I think it works really well for the Post-Arthurian game.  I even have a 10-page backstory handout, although I wrote it years ago, so I won't vouch for the writing




Ah, confidence from the GM, that's what I like to hear.  

I don't mind pregen characters at all...a 10 page backstory may turn a few people off though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Ah, confidence from the GM, that's what I like to hear.
> 
> I don't mind pregen characters at all...a 10 page backstory may turn a few people off though.



 Well, I tend to break the backstory into segments based on who is involved, leaving about 5 pages or less for each character.  It basically covers how the characters met up so that gameplay can start immediately.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I tend to break the backstory into segments based on who is involved, leaving about 5 pages or less for each character.  It basically covers how the characters met up so that gameplay can start immediately.




Gameplay starting immediately...just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gameplay starting immediately...just doesn't seem right.



 It worked out in playtest though


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It worked out in playtest though




My goodness, a playtest...aren't we special.  

Post-Arthurian does sound very interesting, but you're probably right about pregen characters.

I hope you're getting some work done too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> My goodness, a playtest...aren't we special.
> 
> Post-Arthurian does sound very interesting, but you're probably right about pregen characters.
> 
> I hope you're getting some work done too.



 I finished 3 of my 7 write-ups (the ones that I could do after just writing the algorithms and not running them).  More importantly, I'm cooking dinner, which takes most of my attention.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I finished 3 of my 7 write-ups (the ones that I could do after just writing the algorithms and not running them).  More importantly, I'm cooking dinner, which takes most of my attention.




Well that's something you don't have to do tomorrow later today.

You know it's bad when you're eating dinner not too long after me.  

I actually did almost post an idea for a game twice today...changed my mind at the last minute when I couldn't finish the thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's something you don't have to do tomorrow later today.
> 
> You know it's bad when you're eating dinner not too long after me.
> 
> I actually did almost post an idea for a game twice today...changed my mind at the last minute when I couldn't finish the thought.



 Don't worry--third time's a charm


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry--third time's a charm




Confidence again...no reason for that there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Confidence again...no reason for that there.



 Why not?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why not?




Well I've been struggling to come up with stuff for my FtF game for a while, so I'm not surprised when I get stuck thinking up a new idea. Of course you keep doing it to me with all the NPCs too...bad, bad, naughty Rystil. 

Edit: I've had the basics of the idea sitting there for about 6 weeks, and guess what it's gone absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

> Of course you keep doing it to me with all the NPCs too...bad, bad, naughty Rystil.




Wait, huh?  Are you saying my NPCs are making you have more trouble coming up with an idea?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, huh?  Are you saying my NPCs are making you have more trouble coming up with an idea?




Obviously missed a word or two in that sentence.  No, you keep making me come up with ideas...you'll notice my post speed usually slows down at that point unless I post something frivolous.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Obviously missed a word or two in that sentence.  No, you keep making me come up with ideas...you'll notice my post speed usually slows down at that point unless I post something frivolous.



 Oh, I see   Coming up with new ideas is fun, but it's frustrating when it won't work


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see   Coming up with new ideas is fun, but it's frustrating when it won't work




It sure is.  I'm having fun with your games though, I just don't think I'll be coming up with a cohesive game for a while.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My current three thoughts are:
> *Blossoming Strife
> *my Post-Arthurian Campaign (setting=England in the year 515 AD)
> *my Rejected-by-WotC Campaign (homebrew setting)




Well we've discussed the Post-Arthurian...what weirdness is in your homebrew?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we've discussed the Post-Arthurian...what weirdness is in your homebrew?



 Well, there's some interesting things going on in the homebrew world, although most of them aren't too important for the short adventure.  I do have a colourful map for that one that I drew myself using Paint.  Evil cults, conspiracies, demonic rituals, and mysteries abound.  The world is entirely homebrewed, but the pantheon is similar to the Faerunian one, and there is both a Weave and a Shadow Weave, in addition to other sorts of magic, including Psionics (which is different, as per Psionics is Different), although Psionic classes are not selectable for PCs.  I also allow monstrous races, and if they don't already have a progression to allow you to start at level 1, I'll make one.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there's some interesting things going on in the homebrew world, although most of them aren't too important for the short adventure.  I do have a colourful map for that one that I drew myself using Paint.  Evil cults, conspiracies, demonic rituals, and mysteries abound.  The world is entirely homebrewed, but the pantheon is similar to the Faerunian one, and there is both a Weave and a Shadow Weave, in addition to other sorts of magic, including Psionics (which is different, as per Psionics is Different), although Psionic classes are not selectable for PCs.  I also allow monstrous races, and if they don't already have a progression to allow you to start at level 1, I'll make one.




Sounds very interesting indeed. You're just too creative for *my* own good...far too many good choices.  

Aaargh, everything you offer is different from what usually get to play...I want it all.

I've never gotten to play a monster before, but I love messing around with monstrous progressions. I'm a bit annoyed they didn't put all of the LA's in the MM, especially when they included the Epic rules in the DMG (not that I use them, I just *had* to tinker--expanded spell progressions, continues standard BAB and Save advancement like monsters).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds very interesting indeed. You're just too creative for *my* own good...far too many good choices.
> 
> Aaargh, everything you offer is different from what usually get to play...I want it all.
> 
> I've never gotten to play a monster before, but I love messing around with monstrous progressions. I'm a bit annoyed they didn't put all of the LA's in the MM, especially when they included the Epic rules in the DMG (not that I use them, I just *had* to tinker--expanded spell progressions, continues standard BAB and Save advancement like monsters).



 Nah, I'm not that creative, but I had this weird thing where I came up with lots of great game ideas several years ago during Psychology class (I have no idea why it was that class).

As for monsters, I wouldn't suggest anything too hideously monstrous--in our first game we had a gold elf, a dwarf (who was later Death carded into a wild elf), and a flying blue azer with wings (he didn't start play as blue or winged) who kept getting banished to the Plane of Fire for 100 years (and then unbanished) when his party members (read--the elf) killed him by mistake with [Cold] descriptor spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

> (not that I use them, I just had to tinker--expanded spell progressions, continues standard BAB and Save advancement like monsters).




Of those, the save progression is the most problematic.  If you use your progression, you're going to get to the points where, all stats being equal, good saves are so much better than poor saves that any save DC that even has a chance to fail on the good saves will be instakill on the poor saves.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not that creative, but I had this weird thing where I came up with lots of great game ideas several years ago during Psychology class (I have no idea why it was that class).
> 
> As for monsters, I wouldn't suggest anything too hideously monstrous--in our first game we had a gold elf, a dwarf (who was later Death carded into a wild elf), and a flying blue azer with wings (he didn't start play as blue or winged) who kept getting banished to the Plane of Fire for 100 years (and then unbanished) when his party members (read--the elf) killed him by mistake with [Cold] descriptor spells.




Well creativity is subjective. I usually get a lot of stock standard dungeon crawls, very little political intrigue, puzzle solving, or anything like that. It's also what I usually end up running as that's what the players prefer.

That brings back memories of way back in the 1E AD&D days, where my character was killed twice by his own brother needlessly. Once fireballed when he was about to cut down a frost giant, and another when he was lightning bolted and left to the monsters.

Well I probably wouldn't go for something planar to start with.  

Hmm, Dark Nemesis is on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well creativity is subjective. I usually get a lot of stock standard dungeon crawls, very little political intrigue, puzzle solving, or anything like that. It's also what I usually end up running as that's what the players prefer.
> 
> That brings back memories of way back in the 1E AD&D days, where my character was killed twice by his own brother needlessly. Once fireballed when he was about to cut down a frost giant, and another when he was lightning bolted and left to the monsters.
> 
> ...



 I do very few stock dungeon crawls.  My dungeons tend to be relatively short and nonstandard.  I've had only a few big ones in my day, and one of my favourites is from the Post-Arthurian campaign because it is more a mystery than a dungeon.  Plenty of rooms with mystic runes to decipher on the walls and a confusing layout, but only one enemy


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of those, the save progression is the most problematic.  If you use your progression, you're going to get to the points where, all stats being equal, good saves are so much better than poor saves that any save DC that even has a chance to fail on the good saves will be instakill on the poor saves.




Well it only goes out by about 3 per 20 levels, so unless you want to go way out towards 100th level it's not that much of a problem once you add in magic items and feats. Of course CR then becomes the ultimate problem as some creatures have a save no-one can make without an auto success.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it only goes out by about 3 per 20 levels, so unless you want to go way out towards 100th level it's not that much of a problem once you add in magic items and feats. Of course CR then becomes the ultimate problem as some creatures have a save no-one can make without an auto success.



 Level 20: Disparity = 6. (So a DC that forces a good save to save on a 5 or higher forces a bad save to save on 11 or higher)

Level 40: Disparity = 9. (So a DC that forces a good save to save on 5 or higher forces a bad save to save on 14 or higher)

Level 60: Disparity = 12. (So a DC that forces a good save to save on 5 or higher forces a bad save to save on 17 or higher)

Level 80: Disparity = 16. (So a DC that forces a good save to save on 4 or higher forces a bad save to save only on a 20)

This gets _much_ worse if you take a PrC or two that have the same good and bad saves as your main class (e.g. A Wizard/Incantatrix/Archmage)

Magic items don't help the disparity because they raise all the saves together.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do very few stock dungeon crawls.  My dungeons tend to be relatively short and nonstandard.  I've had only a few big ones in my day, and one of my favourites is from the Post-Arthurian campaign because it is more a mystery than a dungeon.  Plenty of rooms with mystic runes to decipher on the walls and a confusing layout, but only one enemy




Well they're not necessarily large dungeons or dungeons as such, but there's not usually a lot of NPC interaction, or puzzle solving as I said. Hopefully I'll be able to change that when I continue my current game, my brother is starting a new game currently so I get a little break (no dead PCs the first session--a miracle  ), as I intend to throw them into something different once the current scenario is completed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well they're not necessarily large dungeons or dungeons as such, but there's not usually a lot of NPC interaction, or puzzle solving as I said. Hopefully I'll be able to change that when I continue my current game, my brother is starting a new game currently so I get a little break (no dead PCs the first session--a miracle  ), as I intend to throw them into something different once the current scenario is completed.



 Ah, I see.  I like NPC interaction.  It's more fun than just bashing things without interaction 

Sleepy time.  If you're right, the others will come on soon


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This gets _much_ worse if you take a PrC or two that have the same good and bad saves as your main class (e.g. A Wizard/Incantatrix/Archmage)
> 
> Magic items don't help the disparity because they raise all the saves together.




Of course if you use the fractional saves in UA, the bad saves don't get any worse than taking a straight class. It also doesn't get any worse if you choose to take the right levels, as taking levels in a class in multiples of three means the bad save doesn't worsen either.  

Magic items do help, as raising the overall save increases the chance for survival, whether they reduce the disparity or not matters little.

Frankly I don't anticipate ever breaking 40th level, so it's not too much of a concern...coincidentally that's where my progressions end.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  I like NPC interaction.  It's more fun than just bashing things without interaction
> 
> Sleepy time.  If you're right, the others will come on soon




I like NPC interaction too, I just don't get a lot in FtF gaming.

I'd guess within an hour or two at most.  

Edit: No-one here in an hour and a half, so I'm logging off...ultimate irony not achieved.  

Goodnight Rystil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lets go for the ultimate irony...you go off to bed, everyone else comes back on, and I'll still be here to tell them they've missed you with my sleeping characters.




Tada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only thing wrong is that Unleashed left about 30 minutes ago...  



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> I was going to mention a game idea I'd been throwing around since I teased Bront with a solo game, but since everyone else went away I won't now.




Solo game?  What solo game?  I like solo games!   (I feel teased already.   )


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ironic, eh unleashed?  I finish my work and then everyone else goes to sleep except you, and your characters are asleep.



Yeah, that's what I get for not checking at 1:30.  Oh well


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see.  What luck, eh?  Once I weather this time with heavy projects, which shan't end for a while, I'm going to set up Viridian Plague.  Also, once Diplomatic Immunity slows down again with everyone together, I'm going to start thinking about adding on my next game.
> 
> My current three thoughts are:
> *Blossoming Strife
> ...



Generaly, of those 3, Blossoming Strife is of most interest to me, but that's mostly because I had already developed much of the character, but couldn't get a good stat set or class info to actualy run with it.

While not a huge Pegen fan, I'll play one if I can find a character that strikes me.  However, I'll admit post-arthurian doesn't interest me much.

Your Homebrew could be interesting.  Is it gestalt or more normal?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Oops I missed this part:







			
				RA said:
			
		

> My current three thoughts are:
> *Blossoming Strife
> *my Post-Arthurian Campaign (setting=England in the year 515 AD)
> *my Rejected-by-WotC Campaign (homebrew setting)




I agree with Bront that I'm not a fan of pregens but, if I can be honest, I think your pregens would come with that "spark of life" that makes personally created characters more fun to play.

I would love an Arthurian game but I see this one is sometime later and while its still interesting I would rather be Lancelot than someone else.  (Or so I think right now but I can see you proving me wrong.)

Blossoming Strife.  I still have that concept that you wouldn't let me destroy for Kalli so I'm still really game for it. 

Homebrews are always interesting...  but if I can be bold and make a suggestion it would be this:

I would like to see a Spelljamming game with all of your UAPs (Ultra Active Posters) with a more confined origin; like maybe all the characters are part of the same Spelljamming crew (like one could be the captain, we would probably need two spell casters for the helm, a master at arms, a few other positions) were they would all be part of a deep camaraderie…

They would know each other already so there would be little to no chance for Crazy Ivans. 

Edit: And the other games so far he Spelljamming has only been a means for travel not a true focus of the games. (No big deal, its just something that’s never really been discussed or done.)


----------



## Keia (Nov 7, 2005)

I like your idea there BS, though I don't know if I would be considered one of those UAP's or not.

Just a thought about thread length . . . this one's probably got to be cut off here rather soon. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I like your idea there BS, though I don't know if I would be considered one of those UAP's or not.




I would consider you one.   (Glad you like the idea too!)

and yeah the threads getting a little long in the teeth...


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

A 4 person, more consise game, might be good (You could probably get away with that in Blossoming Strife).

You see, this is what happens when we use one OOC thread for 2-3 different games.  The shards OOC thread is kind of dead, even though we're talking about it here, hehe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> A 4 person, more consise game, might be good (You could probably get away with that in Blossoming Strife).




Very true...  and there would be camaraderie in that game too!  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You see, this is what happens when we use one OOC thread for 2-3 different games.  The shards OOC thread is kind of dead, even though we're talking about it here, hehe.




I had at one point thought maybe RA should run with an extra OOC thread for answers for like official answers for his setting (these would effect many games...  like the Gladiator Monk feat questions) and individual questions for idividual games like most OOC threads are for.

and I still think setting up the threads like that would be a good idea even though there is less of a need for it.


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Probably not a bad idea on the threads.

He'll be in tonight hopefully to post and make a new thread.  Assuming he gets his work done


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

New thread up


----------

